# Trail Park Klínovec - hat wer Infos dazu



## AlterSachse (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo hab da was zu einem Trail Park Klínovec gefunden, leider bin ich des Tschechischen nicht mächtig.
http://www.bikeandride.cz/2016/07/trail-park-klinovec-trail-rubin-predstaveni/

Meine Frage geht dahin ob schon jemand dort war und mir einige Infos geben kann.
Ist das so aufgebaut wie der "Singltrek pod Smrkem". 
Oder gehts am Klinovec nur mit den Lift nach oben. Sind die Strecken schon alle fertig, denn im letzten Jahr hab ich nichts davon gesehen.

Gruß und Danke für alle Infos


----------



## 4mate (30. Juli 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/floutrejl-park-klinovec-flowtrail-park-keilberg.753891/

https://klinovec.cz/de/

http://trailpark.cz/de/


AlterSachse schrieb:


> zu einem Trail Park Klínovec gefunden, leider bin ich des Tschechischen nicht mächtig.


https://translate.google.de/transla...://www.bikeandride.cz/bnr-people/&prev=search

Genau dafür wurde der Gurgelübersetzer erfunden. Okay, zugegeben, das Internet ist für uns alle
noch Neuland, ich habe aber das Gefühl, das könnte heute Mittag schon DIE große Sache werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (30. Juli 2016)

HI,
den Übersetzer hab ich natürlich bemüht. 

Mir gehts mehr darum ob schon jemand dort war und Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2016)

Erfahrungen morgen - dort war ich schon, als es noch im Bau war.
Auf der Website stehen ja alle Trails auf deutsch beschrieben, und inwieweit sie schon fertig sind.

Was ich gesehen hab, wie am Smrk, nur mit Dauergefälle und Lift. Die Forstwege hoch sind sacksteil (bin ich gelaufen).
Aber das wirst aus dem Zittauer ja gewohnt sein.


----------



## AlterSachse (30. Juli 2016)

THX,
da werd ich mir mal auf der Karte einen Weg zum hoch kurbeln suchen. Stoneman bietet sich da bestimmt an.
Dann viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## wildbiker (30. Juli 2016)

Letzes WE sind wohl einige Trails eröffnet worden...weitere folgen dann 2017..


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2016)

So, Fazit:
19€ Tageskarte, Lift fährt nur alle 1/2h,  alles superfreundlich, man kann oben und unten starten, aber nur unten das Ticket kaufen.
Egal welchen Track man fährt, man braucht knapp eine halbe Stunde runter, wenn man schnell ist (lt. Strava 19min runter, Lift rauf sind ca. 10min). Also entweder gleich gemütlich, oder Vollgas.
Wir haben in 6 Stunden 7 Abfahrten geschafft, die Tageskarte lohnt also.

Blauer Track ist Monsterroller tauglich, also immer leichtes Gefälle und leichte Wellen. Einfacher als Smrk. Manche Kurven sind aber sau eng, und manche Wellen kicken böse, wenn man Gas gibt. Ist auch alles recht schmal, da kommt der 800er Lenker den Bäumen recht nahe.
Aber: einfach geil, knapp 10km feingekiester Vollgastrail. Kindertauglich.
Roter Track ist oben etwas eckig, offensichtlich nicht dafür gemacht, mit Schmackes zu starten. Dann wird er freundlicher, aber die Wellen sind heftig. Das geht ganz schön auf die Oberschenkel. Die Traverse (da noch nicht fertig unten) zum blauen ist schnell gerollt, kein Anstieg.
Bulls Copperhead reicht dafür, Trailbike ist entspannt.
Den DH Track kann man aber nur mit schwerem Gerät befahren, der ist brutal (aber mit passendem Bike sicher sportlich).
Von Leipzig waren es 1:50 Fahrt.

PS: hier ein guter Videoeindruck - sehr rasant - so hab ich das auch in Erinnerung:


----------



## AlterSachse (31. Juli 2016)

THX @*cxfahrer*
Danke für den ausführliche Bericht. Werde mal Blau und Rot in meine Urlaubsplanung mit einbeziehen.
Gruß


----------



## Sizilianer42 (31. Juli 2016)

@cxfahrer

Hallo,
Sag mal auf dem Keilberg sind jetzt der rote, blaue und orangene Trail befahrbar? 
Gibt's dort die gleichen Monsterroller wie auf dem Fichtelberg? 

Grüße


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (1. August 2016)

Immer die aktuellsten Infos:

https://www.facebook.com/trailpark.klinovec/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Wird nach 1. Test eine schöne Sache, wenns fertig ist. Macht jetzt schon viel Spaß. Und Rabenberg ist gleich daneben sozusagen.


----------



## Steve Style (18. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So, Fazit:
> 19€ Tageskarte, Lift fährt nur alle 1/2h,  alles superfreundlich, man kann oben und unten starten, aber nur unten das Ticket kaufen.
> Egal welchen Track man fährt, man braucht knapp eine halbe Stunde runter, wenn man schnell ist (lt. Strava 19min runter, Lift rauf sind ca. 10min). Also entweder gleich gemütlich, oder Vollgas.
> Wir haben in 6 Stunden 7 Abfahrten geschafft, die Tageskarte lohnt also.
> ...



War die Tage auch mal oben. Den alten Bozi Dar-DH empfand ich früher als langweilige rumplige Schotterrinne, die mir nicht so richtig Spaß gemacht hat. War daher auch drei Jahre nicht mir vor Ort, sondern bin zum Ochsenkopf oder nun nach Schöneck gefahren.

Wie cxfahrer bin ich auch der Meinung, das Personal ist nun viel freundlicher und wenn ich mich recht erinnere lohnt sich schon ab vier Fahrten eine Tagekarte. Ich bin in vier Stunden stressfrei sieben Mal den Dowhill und einmal die rote (die dann in die blaue Strecke mündet) gefahren.

Man kann den Downhill auch gut mit einem Enduro fahren, aber zugegebenermaßen wäre mir (m)ein Enduro auf Dauer auch zu schade und ich war mit dem DHler da. Ist schon ziemlich steil, schnell und materialfordernd, aber megaspaßig.

Mein Tipp wäre an der Bergstation zu parken, dann kommt man immer direkt am Fahrzeug vorbei, kann einen Schluck trinken oder etwas kleines Essen, braucht je nach Fahrkönnen  zw. 5 und 10 min für den Downhill, muss unten noch ein paar Minuten warten (bis volle oder halbe Stunde ist) und kommt dann wieder für die nächste Runde auf den Berg.

Da ich nur den roten Flow-Trail gefahren bin, kenne ich den oberen Teil des blauen nicht, aber unten ist der absolut kindertauglich und auch der rote Trail ist für halbwegs versierte kids meiner Meinung nach unter Aufsicht machbar.

Mein Fazit: Klinvec ist für die ganze Familie nun auch im Sommer ein Spaßgarant. Wenn der Nachwuchs vom Üben hungrig wird ist div. Gastronomie vorhanden (aber noch nicht getestet). Mit 19€ ist der Preis auch moderat. Beim Abgeben der Liftkarte bekam ich die 2€ zusätzliches Pfand das Rückgeld in Kronen. Werde ich sammeln und mir dafür im Anschluss etwas zu Essen oder Trinken holen Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (18. August 2016)

War gestern in Klinovec, 3 x blau, 3 x rot und 1 x DH und heute noch Rabenberg komplett gefahren. 

Aus meiner Sicht entwickelt sich das Erzgebirge zu einem wahren Flowparadies. 

An die Verantwortlichen, *WEITERMACHEN LÄUFT!!!
*
Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## Steve Style (25. August 2016)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Da ich nur den roten Flow-Trail gefahren bin, kenne ich den oberen Teil des blauen nicht, aber unten ist der absolut kindertauglich und auch der rote Trail ist für halbwegs versierte kids meiner Meinung nach unter Aufsicht machbar.



Bin nun mit meiner fast vierjährigen Nichte und meinem sechjährigem Neffen den blauen Trail gefahren. Für Neffen kein Problem und spaßig, Nichte hat sich in ihrem Übermut gleich nach 100m über den Lenker geworfen. Außer einem Schreck nichts passiert, dann mit dem nötigen Respekt weitergefahren. Das Ganze hat sich letztendlich aber ohne große Pause   über eineinhalb Stunden gezogen, da sie ab der zweiten Hälfte regelmäßig die Hände vom Bremsen ausschütteln musste und gegen Ende auch etwas müde wurde. Für so kleine Biker zieht sich der Trail hintenraus schon etwas.

Sprich, für etwas geübtere Kids, die mit zwei Bremsen umgehen können, sollte der blaue Trail ab ca. vier/fünf Jahre gut machbar sein. Uns hat ein etwa Sechsjähriger Tscheche mit seinen Eltern auf einem Fulli überholt, der hat es schon so ordentlich krachen lassen, dass die Mutter (die sich auch nicht soo schlecht auf ihrem recht guten Bike anstellte) mit einer halben Minute Abstand folgte.

Ist überhaupt recht interessant, was neben den Monsterrollern so alles den Berg runtersurft. Bekommt man, wenn man im normalen Tempo die Trails fährt, sonst gar nicht mit...


----------



## mw.dd (26. August 2016)

checkb schrieb:


> War gestern in Klinovec, 3 x blau, 3 x rot und 1 x DH und heute noch Rabenberg komplett gefahren.



Die Kombination aus Klinovec und Rabenberg ergibt Sinn, wobei ich denke, das sich Rabenberg mal weiterentwickeln muss, um bestehen zu können.


----------



## mw.dd (26. August 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## hometrails (26. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Klinovec und Rabenberg ergibt Sinn, wobei ich denke, das sich Rabenberg mal weiterentwickeln muss, um bestehen zu können.


An was denkst du da? Keine Kritik, nur Neugier!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2016)

Rabenberg muss einfach mal ein wenig Neues bringen, evtl auch mal in der Qualität und Bauweise wie am Klinovec - Wurzelgehacke zum selber hochtreten ist ja ganz lustig, aber Vollgas Flowtrail der JEDEM Spaß macht und dazu ein schneller Lift ist einfach besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (26. August 2016)

…


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2016)

Ist das jetzt deine Meinung zum Klinovec?


----------



## Frodijak (26. August 2016)

…


----------



## hometrails (26. August 2016)

Gegen Lift und Shuttle bin ich auch. Dann geht das Geballer mit schwerstem Gerät erst richtig los.

Edit: Sorry, will den Klinovec Thread natürlich nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## Frodijak (26. August 2016)

…


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2016)

Was ist denn "natürlicher" am Rabenberg als am Klinovec?
Überall wo ich mit MTB fahre, nutze ich eine technische Infrastruktur, die für Sport oder Tourismus geschaffen wurde, meist nicht für Fahrrad (meistens Ski oder Wandern).

Lift oder nicht ist doch Wumpe. Oder fährst du in Rabenberg mehr als einmal die Runde? Je 3* Azur und Rubin ist schon ok.


----------



## Frodijak (26. August 2016)

…


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2016)

Da hast mich falsch verstanden, einen Lift in Rabenberg bräuchte es nicht, nur Mal ein paar neue Trails, die in der Fichtenplantage dort auch gern mal weniger Wurzeln haben dürften, und die unattraktiven Forstwegrampen vermeiden helfen würden. Dann würde es ein paar mehr Leute überzeugen.

Was am Klinovec weiter entsteht, bin ich Mal gespannt - Rubin soll ja Anfang Oktober fertig sein. Und der Schwarze kommt auch noch.


----------



## checkb (27. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Klinovec und Rabenberg ergibt Sinn, wobei ich denke, das sich Rabenberg mal weiterentwickeln muss, um bestehen zu können.



Definitiv sinnvoll und man kann auch noch als Vorspeise oder Nachtisch den *Erich Popp Trail *in Schöneck mitnehmen.  

Bin gespannt wie es in der Ecke weitergeht und was in den nächsten Jahren noch so passiert. Die Entwicklung hängt ganz sicher davon ab ob sich die angestossenen Geschichten am Ende für die Betreiber rechnen. 

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2016)

hometrails schrieb:


> An was denkst du da? Keine Kritik, nur Neugier!



Mal fertigmachen: Löcher zuschütten, Entwässerung verlegen, statt der "Dark Alley" einen richtigen Trail bauen, am Lift wenigstens am Wochenende einen Imbiss betreiben (und nicht nur das Symbol auf die Karte malen) uvm. Bergauf-Trails wie am Singltrek statt der doofen Forststraßen wären auch schön.



Frodijak schrieb:


> Rabenberg ist so, wie es ist charmant.



Finde ich an sich auch.



Frodijak schrieb:


> “Stoneman“



Auf keinen Fall!



checkb schrieb:


> ob sich die angestossenen Geschichten am Ende für die Betreiber rechnen.



Das wird am Klinovec funktionieren; ohne Weiterentwicklung in Rabenberg aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (27. August 2016)

Ach ... ein Shuttle hätte mir heute in Rabenberg schon gefallen. Bei den Temperaturen waren die Uphills wirklich heavy.


----------



## Heeedi (23. Mai 2017)

Gibt es in Klinovec die Möglichkeit zu campen?


----------



## ore-mountain (28. Mai 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> in Rabenberg


AM Rabenberg ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> AM Rabenberg


XC geht nicht?


mw.dd schrieb:


> Löcher zuschütten, Entwässerung verlegen, statt der "Dark Alley" einen richtigen Trail bauen, am Lift wenigstens am Wochenende einen Imbiss betreiben (und nicht nur das Symbol auf die Karte malen)


War gestern dort eine (sehr kleine) Runde drehen. Es sind ein paar Ausbesserungsarbeiten vorgenommen wurden und der Imbiss ist nicht mehr auf der Trailmap eingezeichnet.


----------



## Frodijak (29. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## ore-mountain (29. Mai 2017)

Mich würde mal eure Meinung zur neuen DH-Strecke interessieren!
Ich bin da etwas geteilter Meinung.
Die Strecke vom Irm ist ja mittlerweile auch auf dem Plan eingezeichnet. Bei zwei Teilabschnitten haben sie sogar mit dem Bagger nachgebessert. Die lassen sich gut fahren. Interessant finde ich, wie eine jahre lang inoffizielle, sehr anspruchsvolle Stecke dann doch offiziell mit einbezogen wird. Das geht wohl nur beim Tschech ...


----------



## mw.dd (30. Mai 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Das geht wohl nur beim Tschech ...


 Das ginge auch in DE - den guten Willen von Grundeigentümer und Genehmigungsbehörden vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Steve Style (30. Mai 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eure Meinung zur neuen DH-Strecke interessieren!


Hatte noch keine Zeit hinzufahren. Was hat sich denn an der Downhillstrecke geändert? Sind die Sprünge größer geworden? Wie ist die neue Strecke? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## ore-mountain (30. Mai 2017)

Ich muss vorwegnehmen, dass ich ein Freund der alten Strecke war (der Vancouver-Abschnitt als Bsp.).
Mit der Strecke vom vorletzten/letzten Jahr konnte ich mich nie so richtig anfreunden. Die breite Piste macht jetzt eher einen Eindruck eines Parktrails. Die definierten Kanten waren gut. Die fehlen jetzt fast alle. Dafür geht es im ersten Abschnitt zweimal in den Wald. Und im dritten Abschnitt folgt sie auch wieder der alten Strecke in den Wald.
Die Sprünge haben jetzt einen deutlich kleineren Radius und sind steiler. Dirtlastig, gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wem die Jumpline in Schöneck gefällt, der hat auch an diesen Sprüngen Spaß. Alles machbar, aber nicht meine Vorliebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (30. Mai 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wem die Jumpline in Schöneck gefällt, der hat auch an diesen Sprüngen Spaß. Alles machbar, aber nicht meine Vorliebe.


Danke für den schnellen Service!
Ich mag die Jumpline, aber ich mag es nicht, wenn sich alle Strecken am Ende zu sehr ähneln. Gerade unterschiedliche Streckenprofile machen doch den Reiz aus und nicht sich wiederholende Parklines. Klinovec hatte in der Tat seinen eigenen Charakter und das war gut so. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit hoch und mir ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2017)

ich war am wochenende auch mal wieder dort. Bin aber leider nur einmal die DH gefahren. Hatte die Sprünge oben auch anders in erinnerung. sehr schön ist auch der untere teil geworden. Da gibts jetzt noch so mini landemulden auf den recht weiten tables. Sehr nettes detail. und die spitzen steine in den beiden mulden ganz unten sind weg. Da hab ich mir letztes jahr meine kettenstrebe gebrochen 

persönliches highlight ist aber der neue Rubin!! Find da nichts zu eng, auch mit hoher geschwindigkeit nicht. Anstrengend ists aber.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Juni 2017)

schönes Bild! Lichter und Schatten vieleicht noch ein wenig anpassen. Ist aber nur mein Geschmack.


----------



## reizhusten (8. Juni 2017)

Ich will spontan mal nach Klinovec fahren. Kann man dort auch die Punktekarte kaufen oder nur die Tageskarte? 
Wie ist denn die Downhillstrecke? Mit "Trailbike" fahrbar oder doch besser DH-Bike? Mit welchen Parks kann man die vergleichen? ich kenne Braunlage und Andreasberg zum Vergleich. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Video der Strecke oder ich suche mal selbst.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Juni 2017)

reizhusten schrieb:


> nach Klinovec


"zum" oder "auf den"! Das ist ein Berg und kein Ort! ;-)
Es gibt 4 Fahren und 10 Fahrten. 10 Fahrten kosten 35 €, Tageskarte 22€. Mit einem Trailbike möglich. Ob es Spaß macht oder zuträglich für das Rad ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Mir fällt jetzt kein vergleichbarer Park ein. Ein typischer Bikepark ist es auch nicht. Allein schon wegen der 500 Höhenmeter. Videos von dem DH findest du zuhauf bei Youtube. Meist von der offiziellen Strecke. Von der (noch) inoffiziellen Strecke gibt es nicht so viel Videos.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2017)

Den DH kann man evtl mit der Proline in Saalbach vergleichen...macht mit Trailbike nicht wirklich Spass, aber man überlebt es (nichts gefährliches, nur steil). Ist keine typische Parkstrecke, sondern ein DH für Wettbewerbe.
Ist mit Braunlage und MSB nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> "zum" oder "auf den"! Das ist ein Berg und kein Ort! ;-)
> Es gibt 4 Fahren und 10 Fahrten. 10 Fahrten kosten 35 €, Tageskarte 22€. Mit einem Trailbike möglich. Ob es Spaß macht oder zuträglich für das Rad ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Mir fällt jetzt kein vergleichbarer Park ein. Ein typischer Bikepark ist es auch nicht. Allein schon wegen der 500 Höhenmeter. Videos von dem DH findest du zuhauf bei Youtube. Meist von der offiziellen Strecke. *Von der (noch) inoffiziellen Strecke gibt es nicht so viel Videos.*


Solltest du damit das wurzelgerumpel im wald meinen, so muss ich dich korregieren! Die Strecke ist zu dieser Saison ein offizieller Trail des Trailparks. 
Spaß... mhh geht so.

Die DH bin ich mit dem Enduro runter, das geht schon ganz gut. Gibt halt ein paar Steinfelder die eher rumpelig sind  Aber ohne Fahrtechnik bringt dir das DH-Bike dort auch wenig.


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Plan ist sie eingezeichnet, ich weiß. Das heißt aber beim Tschech nix. ;-)
Die Strecke ist mittlerweile auch schon 6 Jahre alt, wenn ich mich entsinne. Damals war sie natürlich noch schöner.

Im Vergleich zu anderen Wettkampfstrecken würde ich den offiziellen DH nicht so anspruchsvoll einstufen.


----------



## reizhusten (8. Juni 2017)

Alles klar, da weiß ich schonmal bescheid. Danke!
Jetzt streitet euch aber nich über die DH-Strecke *am* Klinovec ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Auf dem Plan ist sie eingezeichnet, ich weiß. Das heißt aber beim Tschech nix. ;-)
> Die Strecke ist mittlerweile auch schon 6 Jahre alt, wenn ich mich entsinne. Damals war sie natürlich noch schöner.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu anderen Wettkampfstrecken würde ich den offiziellen DH nicht so anspruchsvoll einstufen.


Ich stehe mit dem trail-park designer in Kontakt, von dem stammt sie Information, dass der trail jetzt legal ist.


----------



## pyko (6. Juli 2017)

Für das Liftticket bezahlt man ja Pfand. Kann man diesen auch an der Bergstation auslösen oder nur im Tal?


----------



## ERZfox (6. Juli 2017)

Das geht auch an der Bergstation. Da ist, wenn man aus dem Lift aussteigt, links ein Automat.
Du bekommst aber Kronen zurück


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2017)

In Ergänzung zum Foto oben, hier noch etwas text (Objektive Informationen und subjektive Meinungen zu den Trails) und mehr Bilder. 

Klinovec & Rabenberg

Achtung, könnte man als Werbung in eigener Sache oder Selbstdarstellung wahrnehmen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2017)

weil ich den Thread gerade gesehen hab: gibt's Infos wann die schwarze Strecke befahrbar sein wird? blau + rot und die DH sind klar, die schwarze sollte ja von oben beim Start von blau/rot rechts weg losgehen.
Und ja, ich find das dort sehr geil, der rote flow-trail ist schon nahe an der Perfektion, die DH ist halt mal was schnelles zum stempeln und die "inoffiziellen" Singletrails parallel zur DH haben auch ihren Reiz.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> gibt's Infos wann die schwarze Strecke befahrbar sein wird?



Ursprünglicher Plan war wohl August. Aktueller Stand vom 29.6 laut Facebook:
"...We started work on Baron trail again this week. We want to have first 3 km from overal length 6 km open in the first half of August. You can look forward for natural surface, obstacles made of stones and the ancient forest"
https://www.facebook.com/trailpark.klinovec/


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2017)

ah, danke für die Info, sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (14. Juli 2017)

Der Schwarze wurde gerade angefangen zu bauen. Ich glaub nicht dass er dieses Jahr fertig wird. Bestimmt nur Abschnitte.


----------



## Girl (21. Juli 2017)

Moinsen, ich möchte morgen mal spontan in den Trailpark. Wo parkt man am besten sein Auto?
Ich kenne den Keilberg nur vom Skifahren und das ist auch schon drei Jahre her. Da habe ich immer unten an der Sportanlage des alten Sesselliftes geparkt.

Tickets bekomme ich oben und unten?

Danke


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2017)

Girl schrieb:


> Wo parkt man am besten sein Auto?



Auf dem Gipfel des Keilberg bzw. am Straßenabzweig dahin gibt es reichlich Parkplätze.
Karten gibt es am Kassenhäuschen an der Talstation des Prima Express oder der Talstation der Damska ("alter Sessellift").


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Juli 2017)

Du kannst auch unten an der Talstation in Joachimsthal (aka Jàchymov) parken, aber wenn du von O-Thal kommst, ist die Anreise zum Gipfel des Keilbergs einfacher. Das bedeutet natürlich, dass du abends den letzten Lift erwischen musst.


----------



## Girl (21. Juli 2017)

Gibt es da noch einen schönen Track nach O-Thal runter? Würde gut passen wenn das Auto gleich in Dt. bleiben kann. 

Dankeschön


----------



## AlterSachse (21. Juli 2017)

@Girl eventuell hilft das weiter.
http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=432
Vom Keilberg runter Stoneman nehmen und folgen bis NEUES HAUS dort auf die Alte Poststraße und dann den ZickZack Weg runter auf den Wiesengrund Trail bis O-Thal fahren. Super Sache kann ich nur empfehlen.
Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juli 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ursprünglicher Plan war wohl August. Aktueller Stand vom 29.6 laut Facebook:
> "...We started work on Baron trail again this week. We want to have first 3 km from overal length 6 km open in the first half of August. You can look forward for natural surface, obstacles made of stones and the ancient forest"
> https://www.facebook.com/trailpark.klinovec/


so in etwa sind auch die aussagen die wir vom Martin Pisa (Trailpark Designer) bekommen haben. Werden wohl auch etwas mehr sprünge werden.

Die wellen und sprünge im unteren roten teil, sind zum teil schon arg kurz. Ich musste da viele gut wegdrücken um nicht in die nächste welle oder die böschung zu springen. Hoffentlich werden die sprünge auf dem neuen Baron etwas länger, aber da mach ich mir eigentlich wenig sorgen.


----------



## Orwell (25. Juli 2017)

Rot und Blau machen Spaß, aber auf den Schwarzen bin ich auch schon gespannt. Ich befürchte nur, dass den auch viele von der DH Strecke für sich entdecken werden. Wie sich dann der Streckenzustand entwickeln wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Schön finde ich, dass die Benutzung der Trails an sich nichts kostet, nur der Lift. So kann man auch locker 2-3 Auffahrten aus eigener Kraft machen, den Anstieg find ich jetzt nicht so wild.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Juli 2017)

Orwell schrieb:


> Schön finde ich, dass die Benutzung der Trails an sich nichts kostet, nur der Lift.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was das Betretungsrecht in Tschechien betrifft, aber ich meine mich aus einem Gespräch mit Thomas Kvasnicka (singltrekpodsmrkem) zu erinnern, das man auch da genau wie in DE für das Befahren von Wegen im Wald an sich keine Gebühr verlangen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was das Betretungsrecht in Tschechien betrifft, aber ich meine mich aus einem Gespräch mit Thomas Kvasnicka (singltrekpodsmrkem) zu erinnern, das man auch da genau wie in DE für das Befahren von Wegen im Wald an sich keine Gebühr verlangen darf.


Wofür zahlt man denn im Trailcenter Rabenberg wenn nicht für die benutzung der Trails?! Die haben ja kein Lift.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juli 2017)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wofür zahlt man denn im Trailcenter Rabenberg wenn nicht für die benutzung der Trails?!


Gute Frage. Ich betrachte (und bezahle!) das als freiwillige Spende. Leider geht ein großer Teil des dadurch eingenommen Geldes an den Sachsenforst (als Gebühr für die Genehmigung!) und damit für die Unterhaltung der Trails und die Weiterentwicklung des Trailcenters verloren.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juli 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> (...) dass man (...) in DE für das Befahren von Wegen im Wald an sich keine Gebühr verlangen darf.


Die Frage stellt sich natürlich, ob ein MTB-Trail ein Weg in diesem Sinne ist, oder nicht vielleicht eher eine Sportanlage und ob das auch für Wege auf privatem Grund gilt.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juli 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich natürlich, ob ein MTB-Trail ein Weg in diesem Sinne ist, oder nicht vielleicht eher eine Sportanlage und ob das auch für Wege auf privatem Grund gilt.



Die Frage ist eigentlich nur: Ist der Weg (ein "MTB-Trail" ist nichts anderes) im Wald (freier Landschaft etc.) und gelten damit Wald- und Naturschutzgesetz (dort ist das Betretungsrecht geregelt)? Da auf den grünweißen Schildern an den Traileingängen ausdrücklich Bezug auf das Waldgesetz genommen wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass das im Falle Rabenberg der Fall ist.

Jetzt ist aber gut mit OT


----------



## Einer90 (1. August 2017)

Der Rubin-trail macht echt Laune und ist auch sehr gut mit einem cross-country bike befahrbar,
man kann sein Mtb echt gut laufen lassen. Wegen des Lauf-ruhigen Trails sollte man seine Geschwindigkeit allerdings nicht unterschätzen....

Den Oberen Teil des Azur Trails fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, da hätte man die Streckenführung wesentlich besser machen können.
Der untere Teil war eigentlich dann ganz gut.


Die Baron Strecke (schwarz) ist aktuell noch gesperrt,....


----------



## mw.dd (2. August 2017)

Orwell schrieb:


> Rot und Blau machen Spaß, aber auf den Schwarzen bin ich auch schon gespannt. Ich befürchte nur, dass den auch viele von der DH Strecke für sich entdecken werden.



Es waren schon recht viele auf dem Rubin mit Doppelbrücke und Fullface unterwegs. 
Zum Ausgleich kann man ja auf dem DH auch mit einem gewöhnlichem Fully fahren; der wurde m.E.n. im Vergleich zum vergangenen Jahr etwas entschärft.



Einer90 schrieb:


> Der Rubin-trail macht echt Laune und ist auch sehr gut mit einem cross-country bike befahrbar,



Ich denke sogar, das man mit einem leichten Rad mit wenig Federweg/Hardtail schneller unterwegs sein kann als mit einem Bigbike.
Der Sattel sollte allerdings versenkbar sein.



Einer90 schrieb:


> Den Oberen Teil des Azur Trails fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, da hätte man die Streckenführung wesentlich besser machen können.



Für die Zielgruppe Anfänger oder Tourenradfahrer ist auch dieser Abschnitt prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (2. August 2017)

Ich finde den Rubin schon nach einer Abfahrt langweilig. Bis zur Hälfte ist das in Ordnung, dann wechsle ich meist auf den Irm seine Strecke.
Hoffentlich wird der Baron auch nicht so ein durchgehend geschotterter Trail. Das wäre dann echt zu viel den Guten.


----------



## Einer90 (2. August 2017)

Welche Tickets kauft ihr eigentlich?  Sommerticket, Punkteticket? Einzelfahrt?


----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2017)

Punktekarte.


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2017)

Einer90 schrieb:


> Welche Tickets kauft ihr eigentlich?  Sommerticket, Punkteticket? Einzelfahrt?



Punkteticket. 100 Punkte (10 Fahrten, 890Kc) reichen mir für mehr als 2 Tage (2-Tagesticket 980Kc)...


----------



## ore-mountain (3. August 2017)

Wenn du den ganzen Tag fahren willst, dann lohnt sich definitiv eine Tagenskarte! Die kostet umgerechnet etwa 21 € und lohnt sich gegenüber den 10 Fahren Karte ab der sechsten Fahrt. Und 6 Fahrten sind nicht viel.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. August 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Und 6 Fahrten sind nicht viel.


Habe ich noch nie geschafft. Über fünf Abfahrten am Tag bin ich noch nie gekommen. Deswegen hole ich mir lieber eine Punktekarte. 
Wir sind aber auch nie vor elf da gewesen und haben immer ausführlich Pause gemacht.


----------



## Orwell (3. August 2017)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rubin schon nach einer Abfahrt langweilig. Bis zur Hälfte ist das in Ordnung, dann wechsle ich meist auf den Irm seine Strecke.
> Hoffentlich wird der Baron auch nicht so ein durchgehend geschotterter Trail. Das wäre dann echt zu viel den Guten.



Auf was für eine Strecke wechselst du dann?


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2017)

Orwell schrieb:


> Auf was für eine Strecke wechselst du dann?



Erik Irmisch (Irm) hatte dort mal eine inoffizielle Strecke in den Wald gelegt/gefahren.
Soweit ich weiß, ist die jetzt offiziell - die orange Linie nahe des Lifts: http://trailpark.cz/mapa-trailpark


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2017)

https://klinovec.cz/data/images/original/big_trailpark.jpg
Und die sind jetzt alle offen/fertig...???


----------



## Einer90 (5. August 2017)

*Aktuell vom sommerlichen Keilberg*
*Zustand:* v provozu von 09:00 bis 18:00   |	*Temperatur:* 20.2 °C

*Im Juli und August sind die Sesselbahnen Prima Express und Dámská täglich von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr in Betrieb. Im Trail Park steht in seiner ganzen Länge der neue mittelschwere Rubin Trail (8 km) zur Verfügung, weiterhin sind der leichte Azur Trail (10 km) sowie die Downhillstrecke (3 km) geöffnet. Testen Sie Ihr fahrerisches Können im Skill Center und auf dem Pump Track an der Bergstation der Sesselbahn Prima Express. Es stehen auch alle 74 km markierte Stecken für Mountainbikes, Cross Country Roller und Wanderer bereit.*

Der Rad- und Rollerverleih an den Berg- und Talstation der Sesselbahnen sind geöffnet, Sie können sich mit einem Imbiss auf dem Gipfel des Keilbergs im Restaurant "U Staré Lanovky" sowie im Schnellimbiss an der Talstation des Prima Express stärken.

*Aktualisiert am:* 15.07.2017 v 11:53




*
An der schwarzen strecke wird aktuell noch gebaut und ist somit gesperrt.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (5. August 2017)

Blau und Rot sind fertig. Schwarz wird aktuell noch gebaut und sollte dieses Jahr noch beendet werden. Gestern war auf Facebook eine Meldung, dass wohl die ersten Leute Teile vom Schwarzen proberollen konnten. In wie weit nun ein Teil tatsächlich schon befahrbar ist, werde ich morgen vor Ort in Erfahrung bringen.  Zu Orange kann ich nichts sagen, die bin ich nocht nicht gefahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2017)

Ok, dann schau ich Freitag mal wie weit die sind.


----------



## BoulderTom (6. August 2017)

http://trailpark.cz/de/stav-stezek

Hier findet ihr alle Infos. Schwarz ist noch nicht offen und die zweite DH-Strecke auch nicht. Wobei es sich dabei vermutlich größtenteils um den Irm-Trail handelt.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. August 2017)

Na, da bin ich aber gespannt, ob sie das halten, die ersten drei Abschnitte des Baron-Trails im August 2017 fertigzustellen. Für die Abwechslung wäre das schon gut. Der scheint ja auch deutlich mehr Gefälle zu haben als der Rubin. Bin gespannt.


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2017)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> http://trailpark.cz/de/stav-stezek
> 
> Hier findet ihr alle Infos. Schwarz ist noch nicht offen und die zweite DH-Strecke auch nicht. Wobei es sich dabei vermutlich größtenteils um den Irm-Trail handelt.



Der von uns so genannte Irm-Trail wird glaub ich von den Tschechen Nemcina-Trail genannt. Also Deutsch-Trail. Leider ist der mittlerweile ganz schön zerbombt.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich aber gespannt, ob sie das halten, die ersten drei Abschnitte des Baron-Trails im August 2017 fertigzustellen. Für die Abwechslung wäre das schon gut. Der scheint ja auch deutlich mehr Gefälle zu haben als der Rubin. Bin gespannt.


Was man so von dem Lift aus sieht, wird das vor Mitte September nix. Die Kiesdecke fehlt noch komplett. Tippe eher auf Oktober.
Ein oberer Zubringer Nr.5 zu Nr 6-7-8 Nemetcka/Irmtrail war nicht im Ansatz erkennbar. Der Singletrail selbst ist so ok, ist aber teils bereits "ausgebaut" mit Steinen. Zerbombt ansonsten, geht aber grad noch mit Trailbike und tief Luft holen.

Ist ja klar, je steiler und natürlicher ein Trail, desto mehr Bremslöcher und Erosion. Der Boden dort ist ja recht lose, nackten Fels gibt es nicht. Aber es wird schon gut werden, bislang finde ich das meiste top (abgesehen von ein paar eckigen Stellen und dem oberen Azur). Sowas mttelholpriges fände ich ja noch ganz schön, mit ein paar Steilstellen und Drops....


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was man so von dem Lift aus sieht, wird das vor Mitte September nix.



Ansage ist im Moment 15.9 (für die ersten drei km).



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist ja klar, je steiler und natürlicher ein Trail, desto mehr Bremslöcher und Erosion.



Der Rubin hat jetzt schon etliche Stellen, wo die Jungs nochmal mit Material und Rüttelplatte ran müssen.
Auf einem Trail mit noch mehr Gefälle ist das wahrscheinlich dann jede Woche nötig.


----------



## Eisbein (1. September 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ansage ist im Moment 15.9 (für die ersten drei km).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha wo denn? da muss man ja eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht bremsen  

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf den Baron - Trail und hoffe, dass wir dann anfang oktober eine höfliche einladung erhalten, weil der trail fertig ist.


----------



## mw.dd (3. September 2017)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Oha wo denn? da muss man ja eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht bremsen


Wenn man gut fährt. Da fahren aber alle runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (3. September 2017)

Alles noch nicht so schlimm wie im Bremswellen-Mekka Saalbach


----------



## Seph2208 (11. September 2017)

Ist der Trailpark Ende Oktober noch befahrbar oder kann man dann dort schon mit Schnee rechnen?


----------



## zr0wrk (11. September 2017)

Schnee? Ende Oktober? Würde mich überraschen. Aber sag niemals nie. Laut der Webseite trailpark.cz ist der Park bis 31.10. geöffnet.


----------



## R0htabak (19. September 2017)

Wir waren am WE zum 2ten Mal dieses Jahr oben.
Abschnitt 1 & 2 vom Baron war befahrbar. Leider hat der Regen die frische Strecke ordentlich aufgeweicht, war zwar ein schönes Rutschen, hat aber irgendwie auch wieder Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe mal, dass wenn die Strecke ausgetrocknet ist, die richtig rocken wird. Leider alles komplett abgeshapt aber wenigstens größere Hügel wie auf der Rubin. Bin gespannt auf nächstes Jahr, wenn die komplett offen ist.

Die DH war ziemlich ausgebombt - hat aber trotz der Nässe für Grinsen gesorgt.

Wir sind dann oft die Kombi aus BARON 1 & 2 - DH 6 - RUBIN 5,6,7 & 8 gefahren. Da ist irgendwie alles dabei- rockt richtig.

Viel Potential da oben, schön die Strecken kombinieren zu können. Hinfahren und Spaß haben!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2017)

R0htabak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir sind dann oft die Kombi aus BARON 1 & 2 - DH 6 - RUBIN 5,6,7 & 8 gefahren. Da ist irgendwie alles dabei- rockt richtig.
> 
> ...


DH 6 ist noch vor der Schlüsselstelle, oder...?

Na hoffentlich wird der Baron regensicherer. Rutschen ist doch doof.


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird der Baron regensicherer. Rutschen ist doch doof.



Ist gerade wieder gesperrt worden; mindestens für die nächsten 10 Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (24. September 2017)

Der Rubin Trail macht echt Laune! 

Die ersten Abschnitte (1,6km) vom Baron waren vor 2Wochen nass und klebrig da hats einen wie festgesaugt ... der wirds wenns trocken is richtig gut!
Der bleibt glaub ich auch eher naturbelassen nicht wie Azur und Rubin mit Brechsand

Ein Besuch lohnt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Inkasso84 (6. März 2018)

Hey weiß jemand von euch ob man vor Ort auch Voll gefederte Bikes also ALLM, Enduro, DH ist egal leihen kann?


----------



## ore-mountain (6. März 2018)

Nein, ich glaube nur Roller und Fatbikes. Aber im K1 in Othal. Da aber nur Scott.


----------



## MOob (6. März 2018)

ich meine man kann unten an der neuen langen Piste Author Bikes leihen... zumindest hab ich da schon etliche auf den Trails gesehen...


----------



## MOob (6. März 2018)

Auf der Homepage gefunden unter Dienstleistungen:

Im Angebot der Ausleihe sind Räder der Marke Author und Cross Country Roller der Marke KICKBIKE. Für Kinder gibt es fünf Modelle der Räder der Marke Author King Kong mit 20- oder 24 Zoll-Rädern. Etwas ältere Biker können aus 10 Fat-Tyre-Bikes Author SU-MO in drei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen wählen. Darüber hinaus ist es auch möglich, einen der 42 Roller Kickbike Fat Max und sechs Kinder Roller Kickbike Freeride zu mieten.

Zu jedem geliehenen Rad oder Roller leihen wir Ihnen einen Helm aus und packen noch eine Reiseluftpumpe sowie ein Schlauchreparaturset dazu, all das KOSTENFREI.

Der Verleih an der Talstation der Sesselbahn Prima Express öffnet immer eine halbe Stunde vor dem Betriebsbeginn der Sesselbahn und schließt eine halbe Stunde nach ihrem Betriebsende. Der Verleih an der Bergstation der Prima Express Sesselbahn ist während der Betriebszeiten der Sesselbahn geöffnet. Von Mai bis Ende September fährt die Sesselbahn zwischen 09:00 und 18:00 Uhr. Im Oktober von 09:00 bis 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## Inkasso84 (6. März 2018)

MOob schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage gefunden unter Dienstleistungen:
> 
> Im Angebot der Ausleihe sind Räder der Marke Author und Cross Country Roller der Marke KICKBIKE.



Habe ich alles gelesen nur stehet da nix was für bikes das sind, da Author ist lediglich ne Marke ist und kein Modell ;-)

Ich frage halt weil ich da gerne mit freunden hin will die keine Fullys haben


----------



## Heeedi (6. März 2018)

Hi,

Letztes Jahr waren es Allmountain Fullys von Author mit 120mm Federweg und recht einfacher Austattung. Für den Trailpark absolut ausreichend, die Downhill Strecke würde ich damit eher meiden  ich glaube es ist auch nicht wirklich erlaubt mit den Leihrädern... 

Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2018)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Ich frage halt weil ich da gerne mit freunden hin will die keine Fullys haben



Für Azur und Rubin braucht man die auch nicht.


----------



## pytek (10. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne mit meinen Kids hin. Gibt es in der nähe einen Zeltplatz?


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Gibt es in der nähe einen Zeltplatz?



Wirklich in der Nähe gibt es nichts. Nimm eine Ferienwohnung, das ist nicht viel teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2018)

In Jáchymov/Joachimsthal kommt man tatsächlich relativ günstig unter, in Boží Dar/Gottesgab oder Loučná/Böhmisch Wiesenthal ist es zumindest im Winter etwas schwieriger, aber ich nehme an, im Sommerhalbjahr ist die Nachfrage nicht so groß.


----------



## pytek (10. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wirklich in der Nähe gibt es nichts. Nimm eine Ferienwohnung, das ist nicht viel teurer.





zr0wrk schrieb:


> In Jáchymov/Joachimsthal kommt man tatsächlich relativ günstig unter, in Boží Dar/Gottesgab oder Loučná/Böhmisch Wiesenthal ist es zumindest im Winter etwas schwieriger, aber ich nehme an, im Sommerhalbjahr ist die Nachfrage nicht so groß.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Da werde ich mich wohl nach einen Ferienwohnung umsehen.


----------



## AlterSachse (10. April 2018)

HI,
wenn es nicht nur um die Trails am Keilberg geht kann ich Dir den Eschenhof empfehlen.
http://www.naturbaude-eschenhof.de/
und dazu einige Touren http://altersachse.de/12-fremde/fremde-11/eschenhof-2016.php
Gruß


----------



## freeflohrider (12. April 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> würde gerne mit meinen Kids hin. Gibt es in der nähe einen Zeltplatz?


Am Lift direkt darf man kein Zelt aufstellen? Wird in Schöneck und Ravensberg ja geduldet. Ist das da auch so


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Am Lift direkt darf man kein Zelt aufstellen? Wird in Schöneck und Ravensberg ja geduldet. Ist das da auch so


 An der Talstation in Jachymov wird gecampt; Zelte habe ich da aber noch keine gesehen.
Jedenfalls ist da kein Campingplatz.


----------



## hemorider (24. Mai 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Am Lift direkt darf man kein Zelt aufstellen? Wird in Schöneck und Ravensberg ja geduldet. Ist das da auch so


Ich denke da gibt es mit Zelten keine Probleme, Transporter Wagenburgen werden jedenfalls toleriert, aber sicherheitshalber mal nachfragen. In Jachymov kommt man auch sehr günstig unter und muss das Bier dann auch nicht so weit schleppen. Haben auch ordentlich geschaufelt am DH, da waren wohl Steine über... Rubin wurde ausgebessert und Baron, naja, wird sich zeigen was man davon halten soll. Rollt oben jedenfalls wie Sau, aber Sprünge recht kurz und manch Anlieger fehlen ein paar Zentimeter für flüssigen Durchlauf. Hatte auch gehofft das der Lift wenigstens einen Träger mehr bekommt, leider nicht. Daher aufgrund doch regen Zuspruchs in letzter Zeit auch Warteschlangen.  Dennoch der Park meiner Wahl, ja auch weil das Essen und die Getränke danach so gut sind


----------



## R0htabak (24. Mai 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Ich denke da gibt es mit Zelten keine Probleme, Transporter Wagenburgen werden jedenfalls toleriert, aber sicherheitshalber mal nachfragen. In Jachymov kommt man auch sehr günstig unter und muss das Bier dann auch nicht so weit schleppen. Haben auch ordentlich geschaufelt am DH, da waren wohl Steine über... Rubin wurde ausgebessert und Baron, naja, wird sich zeigen was man davon halten soll. Rollt oben jedenfalls wie Sau, aber Sprünge recht kurz und manch Anlieger fehlen ein paar Zentimeter für flüssigen Durchlauf. Hatte auch gehofft das der Lift wenigstens einen Träger mehr bekommt, leider nicht. Daher aufgrund doch regen Zuspruchs in letzter Zeit auch Warteschlangen.  Dennoch der Park meiner Wahl, ja auch weil das Essen und die Getränke danach so gut sind



Zwecks dem Baron habe ich gleiches festgestellt und auf der DH hat das Fahrwerk im unteren Abschnitt auch wieder ordentlich zu tun.
Aber immer wieder ein sehr lohnenswerter Besuch!
Zu Himmelfahrt lief der Lift glücklicherweise durchgängig - würde mir das für die kommenden Wochenenden auch wünschen. Das Warten unten ist nervig!


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich konnte in der SuFu nichts finden... Falls es die Antwort doch schon iwo gab: Sorry!

Wie läuft das mit dem Lift dort? Hängt man das Bike selbst an oder wird es einem abgenommen? Zwei an einer Gondel oder jedes Bike extra?

Danke im Voraus 

Liebste Grüße

Katrin


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2018)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Hängt man das Bike selbst an oder wird es einem abgenommen? Zwei an einer Gondel oder jedes Bike extra?



Es steht Personal zum Helfen zur Verfügung.
Ein Rad pro Gondel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es steht Personal zum Helfen zur Verfügung.
> Ein Rad pro Gondel.



Vielen Dank, das ist super!!!

Ein schönes Wochenende für Alle


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

Achso, doch noch eine Frage, sind die Wartezeiten sehr lange? Fährt der Lift derzeit durchweg oder jede halbe Stunde?


----------



## hemorider (20. Juli 2018)

vereinzelt sind jetzt auch zusätzlich mittig Träger angebracht. Quasi für 2 Räder pro Gondel.


----------



## hemorider (20. Juli 2018)

Je nach Besucheranzahl. Das mit dem 30min Takt klappt aber recht gut wenn du zb den Rubin fährst. Am DH hast dann unten noch Zeit für ein Bier


----------



## hemorider (20. Juli 2018)

die letzen Male ist er am Wochenende immer durch gefahren. DIeses Wochenende ist CZ DH Cup.


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

Don´t drink and drive 
Dankeschön für Eure Hilfe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> die letzen Male ist er am Wochenende immer durch gefahren. DIeses Wochenende ist CZ DH Cup.


Dort am Keilberg DH Cup? Heißt, den kann man quasi nicht fahren?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (20. Juli 2018)




----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

Ist ja zum Glück erst nächste Woche


----------



## hemorider (20. Juli 2018)

Oh, Sorry! Fake News


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Oh, Sorry! Fake News


Gar nicht schlimm


----------



## MOob (20. Juli 2018)

Lift läuft bei viel Andrang durchgängig 

Immer 1 Rad pro Gondel

Die 4 Fahrer sitzen dann jeweils in der 4ten Gondel mit einem orangen Sitzbezug (zwecks Verschmutzung)

Das Lift Personal hebt den Frauen die Bikes an den Halter

Das läuft da oben 

Viele Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. Juli 2018)

Das ist eine tolle Sache - für mich aufgrund der Größe wirklich ein nicht einfacher Akt. Also topp!! Dann werden die Bikes oben auch vom Personal abgenommen?
Viele Grüße aus dem Süden Brandenburgs ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Juli 2018)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Dann werden die Bikes oben auch vom Personal abgenommen?


Sonst wär's doof, wenn du selbst zwei oder drei Sessel weiter hinten sitzt. 
Mach dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken. Fahr einfach hin. Wird schon passen.


----------



## ccpirat (1. August 2018)

Weiß einer was die dort für Leihbikes haben?

Oder gehen die Strecken auch mit dem CC-HT und guter Fahrtechnik.
In Pod Smrkem macht mir ja mein HT sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## hemorider (1. August 2018)

Moin, an Leihbike´s gibt es einiges. Fat Bikes von Author, Enduros und DHer von KHS und oft ist auch ein Test Stand von Rocky Mountain vor Ort. Azur und Rubin gehen sicher gut mit dem XC. Hab dort schon einige Male die Leistungsträger der XC Elite aus CZ fahren sehen, Wahnsinn! Baron dürfte mit abgesenkter Stütze auch gehen.   Ebenso, bis auf wenige Stellen, die beiden DH Strecken, aber Spaß macht das denk ich nicht so wirklich. Da ächzt das Material.

Ach so,  als damals mein Slash zerbrochen ist und ich mir ein Fat Bike ausleihen durfte musste ich unterschreiben das ich damit nicht den DH befahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (1. August 2018)

Die Fullies, die sie verleihen, sind auch von Author, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. DHer, die man leihen könnte, habe ich keine gesehen.

Wenn du ein Bike leihst, gib es am besten unten zurück, oben am Berg schließt die Bude um 17:15. Wir hatten das letztes Mal verpasst und dann Not, noch rechtzeitig nach unten zu kommen, um das Bike zurückzugeben.

Ach so: Azur geht mit dem HT auf jeden Fall, bin ich letztes Mal mit meinem vierjährigen Sohn gefahren, der leider auch kein Fully hat. Rubin geht sicher auch, Baron hätte ich mit dem HT schon keine Lust mehr, aber unmöglich ist das nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2018)

Azur und Rubin sind mit HT nicht langsamer. Eher schneller, wenn man fit ist, denke ich.
Baron ist eh seltsam zu fahren. Den neuen Abschnitt fand ich garnicht schlecht, aber so richtig den Dreh fand ich nicht.
Den Irmtrail fände ich für ein CC HT unfahrbar. Da braucht es in den Löchern und den Wurzeln schon eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit, wenigstens ein AM. Unten auf dem DH ist es wieder egal...aber den DH komplett mit HT runter ist auch Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## MOob (1. August 2018)

Es werden jetzt Rocky Mountain Bikes verliehen 

Für den Downhill braucht man minimum ein Enduro ...


----------



## freeflohrider (1. August 2018)

MOob schrieb:


> Es werden jetzt Rocky Mountain Bikes verliehen
> 
> Für den Downhill braucht man minimum ein Enduro ...


Außer du kannst unglaublich gut Hardtail fahren. Haben beim letzten Mal einen gesehen der mit dem HT krass schnell auf dem DH unterwegs war. Ich würde mir ein Enduro leihen. Da hast am meisten Spaß.


----------



## Einer90 (1. August 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Außer du kannst unglaublich gut Hardtail fahren. Haben beim letzten Mal einen gesehen der mit dem HT krass schnell auf dem DH unterwegs war. Ich würde mir ein Enduro leihen. Da hast am meisten Spaß.



war aber sicherlich kein CC-Hardtail....


----------



## freeflohrider (1. August 2018)

Einer90 schrieb:


> war aber sicherlich kein CC-Hardtail....


Doch mit Sattelstütze oben. Habe 2 Zeugen.
Es gibt halt immer Leute die um einiges besser Rad fahren als der Rest


----------



## astraljunkie (7. August 2018)

Moinsen, ich war letztes Wochenende in Klinovec. 
Zu den Leihbikes. Es gibt RM und Author. Wir hatten ein RM geliehen, welches sich in leichtem Wartungsstau befand. Griffe lose, Speichen locker, auf dem Trail haben wir dann das Schaltwerk verloren. Also auf jeden Fall vor der ersten Fahrt alle Schrauben nachziehen! Auch mit der Ersatzteilversorgung sah es nicht so gut aus, jedenfalls konnten sie den defekten Schaltzug nicht wechseln, weil sie keinen da hatten.
Der Park an sich fetzt. Der Azur, naja, super easy, da werd ich mal meine Kinder mitnehmen. Rubin geht schon bissl mehr ab und der Baron, holla die Waldfee. Der Downhill war mir persönlich zu heftig im mittleren Teil. Es fehlt mir persönlich eine Strecke die zwischen Baron und dh liegt. Sonst gibt es nix zu meckern, kein anstehen am Lift, sanitäre Anlage clean und freundliches Personal. Grüße


----------



## zr0wrk (7. August 2018)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> Der Azur, naja, super easy, da werd ich mal meine Kinder mitnehmen.









 Mein Kleiner fragt schon immer, warum er nicht den roten Weg fahren darf.


> (...) Baron, holla die Waldfee.


Ja, schöner, aber auch schon recht rumpeliger Trail, bin auf die unteren Sektoren gespannt, die ja noch nicht befahrbar sind. Oder haben wir nur den Einstieg verpasst?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2018)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> .... Es fehlt mir persönlich eine Strecke die zwischen Baron und dh liegt. ...


Gibt es doch, da liegt der Irmtrail (Abschnitte 6-7-8 vom DH) : https://www.trailforks.com/confirm/view/trail/121228/

Ja der mittlere Teil (Abschnitt 3) ist deutlich besser als der verkorkste obere Teil, da bin ich auch auf die unteren gespannt.
Den Azur kann man gut zum um die Kurven pumpen üben nehmen. Und unten das Stück ist eh nicht schlechter als Rubin.

Ich habe auf beiden auch kleinere Kids runterfahren sehen, teils sind die so panisch vor mir ins Gebüsch ausgewichen, dass ich ein Mädel grad noch greifen konnte bevors den Hang runter gefallen wäre  ...aber es ist ja alles übersichtlich, und man kann immer gut bremsen wenn man 50km/h angeflogen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny127 (27. August 2018)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich war letztes Wochenende in Klinovec.
> Zu den Leihbikes. Es gibt RM und Author. Wir hatten ein RM geliehen, welches sich in leichtem Wartungsstau befand. Griffe lose, Speichen locker, auf dem Trail haben wir dann das Schaltwerk verloren. Also auf jeden Fall vor der ersten Fahrt alle Schrauben nachziehen! Auch mit der Ersatzteilversorgung sah es nicht so gut aus, jedenfalls konnten sie den defekten Schaltzug nicht wechseln, weil sie keinen da hatten.
> Der Park an sich fetzt. Der Azur, naja, super easy, da werd ich mal meine Kinder mitnehmen. Rubin geht schon bissl mehr ab und der Baron, holla die Waldfee. Der Downhill war mir persönlich zu heftig im mittleren Teil. Es fehlt mir persönlich eine Strecke die zwischen Baron und dh liegt. Sonst gibt es nix zu meckern, kein anstehen am Lift, sanitäre Anlage clean und freundliches Personal. Grüße



Wir waren letztens auch wieder im Park und hatten einen Kumpel mit der ein Bike ausleihen wollte. Sie haben gesagt ohne Reservierung kein Bike verfügbar. Nachdem wir gefrustet in Bozi Dar ein HT bekommen haben, gab es dann oben angekommen doch wieder Bikes, einmal RM für 200€ Kaution und 35€ und Author für 50€ Kaution und 25€ für 4 Std.
Da wir jetzt keine 200€ einstecken hatten ist es das Author geworden. Naja leichter Wartungsstau ist leicht untertrieben. Die Bikes sind gefährlich und es kann tödlich enden mit den Buden zu fahren. Lenker locker, Sattel locker, Steuersatz locker, Rad locker, Bremsen ohne Funktion, Umwerfer vorne ohne Funktion, Schaltwerk bei der Abfahrt einfach in seine Einzelteile zerfallen usw. . Wenn man da als Laie so ein Teil bekommt...

Ansonsten immer einen Besuch wert (mit dem eigenen Bike) und Personal ist auch sehr freundlich.


----------



## MOob (27. August 2018)

Wenn das mit den Leihbikes so schlimm ist sollte man das dem Betreiber / Verleih mal mitteilen z.B. über die Facebook Seite vom Trailpark 

Ich fahr jedenfalls gern mal hoch in den Park  

Ride On!


----------



## hemorider (27. August 2018)

Es ist natürlich alles andere als iO defektes Material zu verleihen. So manches Mal habe ich im Osten Europas den Eindruck das sich die Auffassung von optimalen Material ein wenig von unserer unterscheidet. Wenn in PS Jungs auf Trekkingrädern richtig schnell die Trails massieren, oder auf diversen DH Strecken gepflegtes Old School Feeling aufkommt wie bei Race of Legends in Tabarz letzte Woche. Das olle Fatbike was ich mal ausleihen musste in Bozi war aber astrein, Spaß hat es dennoch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Daniel-A2 (28. August 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos zur Fertigstellung des Baron? Wollen am Samstag hin.


----------



## MOob (29. August 2018)

Daniel-A2 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos zur Fertigstellung des Baron? Wollen am Samstag hin.



Das letzte mal (Anfang August) war er bis da wo der Rubin auf die Skipiste rausgeht (Kreuzung Rubin Baron Forststraße) fertig inkl. 2 Holzbrücken


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2018)

Daniel-A2 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos zur Fertigstellung des Baron? Wollen am Samstag hin.


Baron: der Schlaglochtrail. Macht im mittleren Teil trotzdem Spaß, man muss halt den Lenker gut festhalten. Unterer Teil ist noch im Bau.
Hat alles ziemlich gelitten, übelste Bremsswellen im Rubin.

Am Irmtrail ist die Kante jetzt mit Steinplatten befestigt, ist jetzt einfach. Keine Mutprobe mehr, aber OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. August 2018)

Ich finde, die Löcher im aktuell mittleren Teil des Barons nerven. Der war für meine Begriffe auch ohne schon holprig genug.


----------



## ore-mountain (30. August 2018)

Ja der Baron hat schnell Saalbach-Charakter eingenommen. Der ist jetzt schon ganz schön zerbombt.
Mittlerweile macht es mir auch keinen Spaß mehr. Schaue nur noch auf Tour kurz vorbei und dann schnell wieder auf die anderen Trails in der Nähe.


----------



## hemorider (30. August 2018)

Eine ganze Weile lag der Park halt auch einfach "unter dem Radar" der Gravity Gemeinde. Hat sich zum Glück/ Minderglück ja spätestens seit dem IXS Cup 2017 geändert. Der Rubin hat auch ordentlich gelitten, als "routinierter" Fahrer fragt man sich halt warum an manchen Stellen gebremst wird. Die DH Roller, Einsteiger und Fabio Wibmer Signature Kids tun da ihr übriges. Aufgrund des Gefälles und Kurven Radien am Baron halt nochmals potenziert (Roller hab ich da bisher noch keinen gesehen). Bis zum Saalbach Zustand ist es aber noch ein Stück. Auf der DH werd ich jetzt auch erst einen Probe Run starten bevor ich mich mit dem Endüro dort gehen lass. Die Absetze im Wald verändern ja mittlerweile fast wöchentlich ihr Aussehen. Als Freund freier Linien Wahl fand ich das untere Stück von Blondies Trail immer recht nett, nun hat sich die Piste auf schätzungsweise auf 100m ausgedehnt, immer noch charmant und hoffentlich für die KOM Jäger das was sie sich erhofft haben. Der Style der Piste geht jedoch dadurch etwas verloren. Dennoch bin ich gern dort


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2018)

Nachdem ich grad noch am Spicak und am Geisskopf war: im Vergleich ist der Baron harmlos.
Selbst der Flowcountry ist stellenweise so ruppig (auch wenn die da ständig am flicken sind). 
War halt ein trockener Sommer.


----------



## Lothar2 (2. September 2018)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Schaue nur noch auf Tour kurz vorbei und dann schnell wieder auf die anderen Trails in der Nähe.



Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen. Gibt`s in der Nähe überhaupt Vergleichbares? Bin viel zwischen Aue, Auersberg und Fichtelberg unterwegs, aber ein Trail welcher mehr als ein paar hundert Meter lang ist und welcher regelmäßig befahren wird ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. In der Regel sieht das was ich finde immer aus wie der Einstieg in einen Trail, entpuppt sich dann aber als Wildpfad und endet in der Pampa. Oder es geht halt mal zwei-/dreihundert Meter den Berg runter und schaut aus als ob nur wenige Fahrer im Jahr vorbei schauen.
 6-10km reinstes Vergnügen konnte ich sonst noch nirgends finden, obwohl gerade die langen Nordhänge sich dafür bestens anbieten würden.


----------



## Daniel-A2 (2. September 2018)

Also Samstag war unser erster Besuch in Klinovec. Azur und Rubin hatten beide einige Bremswellen, aber da ich an dem Tag auch die erste Ausfahrt mit einem Fully hatte, waren das dafür ganz gute "Testbedingungen". Der Rubin macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß (Azur erinnert stark an Pod Smrkem). Den Baron konnten wir dann leider nicht mehr zu Ende fahren, da mein Bruder am Ende vom 2. Segment gestürzt ist und wir anschließend nicht mehr weiterfahren konnten. 

Werden nächstes Jahr aber auf jeden Fall wiederkommen


----------



## ore-mountain (3. September 2018)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen. Gibt`s in der Nähe überhaupt Vergleichbares? Bin viel zwischen Aue, Auersberg und Fichtelberg unterwegs, aber ein Trail welcher mehr als ein paar hundert Meter lang ist und welcher regelmäßig befahren wird ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. In der Regel sieht das was ich finde immer aus wie der Einstieg in einen Trail, entpuppt sich dann aber als Wildpfad und endet in der Pampa. Oder es geht halt mal zwei-/dreihundert Meter den Berg runter und schaut aus als ob nur wenige Fahrer im Jahr vorbei schauen.
> 6-10km reinstes Vergnügen konnte ich sonst noch nirgends finden, obwohl gerade die langen Nordhänge sich dafür bestens anbieten würden.


Vergleichbares nicht. Aber Technisches. In Aue sowie am Kamm. Im folgenden Video siehst ein Beispiel. Das lässt sich gut als Kammtour vom Rabenberg startend verbinden. Falls dir sowas gefällt, kannst du dich gern mal mit anschließen!


----------



## Lothar2 (3. September 2018)

Danke, aber das ist dann nicht ganz Meins. Nehme solche Abschnitte zwar gern mal mit, sofern es sich anbietet, aber es geht mir da meist zu steil und kurz zu Tal. Ich steh mehr auf leichtes Gefälle und nicht enden wollende Abfahrten, Rubin ist da genau meine Wellenlänge.
 Rabenberg bin ich einmal zu Tal über Rock/HuntersPath/Kyrill/Garage, eindeutig zu rumpelig für mich. War zwar mal ganz Nett, aber ein "Gleich Nochmal" wollte da nicht aufkommen.


----------



## IKI99 (4. September 2018)

Ja, der Rabenberg ist ganz schönl Ich frag mich wie ich da mal mitn Hardtail langgekommen bin


----------



## ore-mountain (4. September 2018)

Ok, dann haben wir unterschiedliche Ansichten. Bin nicht der große Freund von gebaggerten Trails. 
Mir wird der Baron und der Rubin nach der Hälfte zu langweilig. Ich fahrs ab und zu mal. Dann ist wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (13. September 2018)

War heute wieder oben 
Der Rubin ist ganz schön zerbremst ... Warum frag ich mich allerdings 
da kann man doch eigentlich flowig durchrollen gegebenenfalls mal etwas anbremsen  

Baron ähnliches Bild Bremswellen Löcher - Die Bauarbeiten auf dem Baron scheinen voran zu gehen... das Trailende unten war in Sicht und die Builder fleißig am werkeln ... 

Wieder alles dabei heute Regen, Sonne und Nebel ... Trotzdem geil 

Gruß MOob


----------



## Lothar2 (13. September 2018)

Ich gebe es zu, ich hab vor 14 Tagen auch auf dem Rubin kräftig gebremst. Nicht weil es nötig wäre, sondern weil es stellenweise einfach nur Laune macht mit blockiertem Hinterrad quer in den Anlieger zu gleiten.


----------



## MOob (28. September 2018)

Für die Wintersportler gibt es auch viele Neuerungen auf dem Klinovec falls sich jemand fragt warum die da oben Alles umgraben 

Das Skigebiet wird momentan massiv ausgebaut

Viele offizielle Infos gibt es noch nicht

Jede Menge Infos und Bilder von den momentan laufenden Arbeiten auf dem Keilberg bzw. dem Zusammenschluss mit dem Skigebiet Neklid gibt’s hier:

https://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13862&start=1450


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren am Wochenende auch mal wieder am Klinovec. 

Nachdem ich hier vorher kurz reingeschaut hatte, hatte ich schon die befürchtung es würde nervig werden wegen der bremswellen. Ganz im Gegenteil, kaum was wahrgenommen. Vereinzelte löcher in den Anliegern, aber sonst eher kosmetische "probleme". Nicht mal meine Freundin hat's gestört. Dafür, dass saisonende ist, siehts eher noch ziemlich gut aus.

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck. Werde die Tage noch ein bisschen was posten. War doch wieder recht fotogen.


----------



## phlek (15. Oktober 2018)

Macht es Sinn mal in die Runde wegen einem spontanen Treffen in Klino zu fragen?  Mein Mitfahrer ist derzeit verhindert und alleine ist mir das zu heiß auf den Trails


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn mal in die Runde wegen einem spontanen Treffen in Klino zu fragen?  Mein Mitfahrer ist derzeit verhindert und alleine ist mir das zu heiß auf den Trails


*18.10.-21.10* und *25.10 - 4.11.2018 *ist nochmal auf.

Allein fahren ist echt kein Problem, bzw fast unmöglich. Auf Irmtrail und DH ist  verhältnismäßig wenig los, aber Rubin und Azur ist immer recht voll.

Ich würde dies Jahr schon nochmal, speziell DH, aber die Autofahrerei dahin...


----------



## phlek (15. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *18.10.-21.10* und *25.10 - 4.11.2018 *ist nochmal auf.
> Allein fahren ist echt kein Problem, bzw fast unmöglich. Auf Irmtrail und DH ist  verhältnismäßig wenig los, aber Rubin und Azur ist immer recht voll.
> Ich würde dies Jahr schon nochmal, speziell DH, aber die Autofahrerei dahin...



Na dann muss ich kommendes WE unbedingt nochmal hin...
Bin auch immer 90 Minuten unterwegs, aber geht noch. Habe sonst nix in der Nähe. Wo bist du her?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2018)

Leipzig


----------



## phlek (16. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leipzig


Ah okay, ist wirklich weit. Komme leider aus einer andern Himmelsrichtung, sonst hätte ich dich eingepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zapn (19. Oktober 2018)

Moin, habe vor am Sa oder So nochmal die Trails unter die Räders zu nehmen. Sonst noch jemand? @phlek? Bin fahrtechnisch kein Ass aber auch ned völlig steif in der Hüfte, würde also entweder vorne weg fahren und mir Tips holen oder hinterher und mir die ersten 50 m was abguggen 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## phlek (19. Oktober 2018)

Zapn schrieb:


> Moin, habe vor am Sa oder So nochmal die Trails unter die Räders zu nehmen. Sonst noch jemand? @phlek? Bin fahrtechnisch kein Ass aber auch ned völlig steif in der Hüfte, würde also entweder vorne weg fahren und mir Tips holen oder hinterher und mir die ersten 50 m was abguggen
> 
> Schönes Wochenende



Grüße ! Wo kommst Du her @Zapn ? Ich könnte Sonntag mit an den Start gehen. Soll zwar kalt werden, aber kein Regen.
Hätte so an ab 10 uhr gedacht ? Ich bin auch erst das 3mal dann dort, also keine Sorge. Augen zu und durch


----------



## Zapn (19. Oktober 2018)

Mir wird aus aus Annabuch Bergholz anreisen, um 10 passt. Alles weitere per PM würde ich sagen


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Oktober 2018)

@cxfahrer - Wir würden, wenn das Wetter passt, sicher am 27. oder 28. noch mal fahren. Aber ob das als MFG funktioniert, müsste man sehen. Sind entweder zu dritt in einem oder zu fünft in zwei Autos.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @cxfahrer - Wir würden, wenn das Wetter passt, sicher am 27. oder 28. noch mal fahren. Aber ob das als MFG funktioniert, müsste man sehen. Sind entweder zu dritt in einem oder zu fünft in zwei Autos.


Wird bei mir eher nix, da ich arbeiten muss und ausserdem mein Ellbogen etwas lädiert ist. Aber danke!


----------



## reinera (6. November 2018)

War am Wochenende mit meinen zwei Kids da, 8 und 10. Wir waren alle begeistert, der Azur war selbst für die Kleine nach zweimal zu einfach und auf dem Baron hatte selbst ich Mega Fun.

No Pedals No Breaks, der Trailbauer verdient ein riesen Lob.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (6. November 2018)

Die Trailpark Saison wurde am 04.11.18 beendet 

Geöffnet ist wieder ab Mai 2019


----------



## Lothar2 (6. November 2018)

Danke für die Info. Brauch ich also die ersten warmen Tage im März/April noch keine Tour in die Richtung planen.
 Oder ich fahr nach dem Schnee erst mal wieder die Rodelbahn am Fichtelberg, da gehts auch recht heftig den Berg runter.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2019)

Von der Facebookseite Klinovec: Stand 2.5.


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Mai 2019)

Mittlerweile sollte es aber wieder komplett Weiß sein und auch für den ganzen Dienstag ist Schneefall angesagt. Dauert also noch etwas wie es scheint.


----------



## phlek (6. Mai 2019)

Oh shiet  bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange das noch dauert, bis das Zeug weg ist


----------



## MOob (14. Mai 2019)

Ab 18.05.19 ist der Trailpark wieder offen!


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (23. Juni 2019)

Nabend,

Was wird am Keilberg eigentlich genau neu gebaut , gib es bald noch eine Strecke mir Naturboden außer der DH, die ich in der jetzigen Form eher naja finde. Blau und Rot sind zwar schnell aber auch nicht das was ich fahren möchte, der Baron ist hübsch.
MfG Matthias


----------



## MOob (23. Juni 2019)

Gerüchten zufolge sollen auf der Nordseite noch kurze Trails gebaut werden um den Cinestar Lift zu nutzen... ist aber noch nichts Offizielles bekannt


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juni 2019)

Interessant!
Kurz ist relativ. Sind auch fast 300 hm.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2019)

Sledgehammer42 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Was wird am Keilberg eigentlich genau neu gebaut , gib es bald noch eine Strecke mir Naturboden außer der DH, die ich in der jetzigen Form eher naja finde. Blau und Rot sind zwar schnell aber auch nicht das was ich fahren möchte, der Baron ist hübsch.
> MfG Matthias


Gibt es den Irmtrail (Nemecka) nicht mehr? Der wurde letztes Jahr doch angefangen auszubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (24. Juni 2019)

Gibt es noch, wurde auch einiges gemacht ( Kante vor dem Bach usw.). Mag die Piste sehr, auch im Verbund mit den Restlichen Strecken.


----------



## phlek (24. Juni 2019)

hemorider schrieb:


> Gibt es noch, wurde auch einiges gemacht ( Kante vor dem Bach usw.). Mag die Piste sehr, auch im Verbund mit den Restlichen Strecken.


Wo ist der ????

EDIT: gefunden. wusste gar nicht, dass da ein Trail ist  









						Illegal Trail at Trail Park Klínovec
					

Many roots and rocks.




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## hemorider (24. Juni 2019)

kannst/ musst du oben mit dem DH (taugt mir mehr) oder Baron mixen.


----------



## phlek (24. Juni 2019)

hemorider schrieb:


> kannst/ musst du oben mit dem DH (taugt mir mehr) oder Baron mixen.


Sah immer aus, als wäre es keine offizielle Strecke. Aber in den Fingern hatte es immer gekribbelt  mal merken.


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juni 2019)

Als der Erik den vor 7-8 Jahren neu angelegt, war der richtig geil. Mittlerweile schon ganz schön zerbombt und im letzten Abschnitt unverlegt und entschärft. Aber immer noch ne nette Alternative zur mittlerweile sehr gebauten DH.


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (29. Juni 2019)

@cxfahrer 
Bin leider nicht bis zur Einfahrt zum Irmtrail gekommen mir hat es im oberen Teil der DH den Reifen gekillt, man wird einfach zu schnell und leider war die Strecke doch anspruchsvoller als die anderen 3 Strecken es suggeriert haben.
Werde mir das aber auf alle Fälle mal ansehen!
Baron bis zum Wiesenanlieger und dann rechts weg über Skihang Richtung DH?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2019)

Ne soweit nicht den Baron. Einmal Wiese quer und den Forstweg rechts. Dann links rein, steiles Geblocker.


----------



## Dogart (30. Juni 2019)

Würde mir wünschen, dass sie ein paar mehr Naturtrails als Abwechslung bauen würden, Platz dazu gäbe es ja genug. Letztes Jahr meinte ein Liftarbeiter, dass auf der anderen Seite noch was kommt. Ich hoffe es bleibt nicht nur bei den Lines, auch wenn die total genials sind. 
Der Irmtrail befindet sich direkt dort, wo der Baron zum ersten mal wieder einen Forstweg quert. Mit Trailforks gut zu finden.


----------



## Einer90 (30. Juni 2019)

*RAW | Trail Park Klinovec | Irm Trail*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX86 (21. Juli 2019)

Falls es Wayne Interessiert:

Baron hat einen neuen Abschnitt mit einer ordentlichen Table Batterie und einigen Steinfeldern.
Am Start, bei dem Lift, gibt es auch neues Übungsmaterial passend zum neuen Trail.


----------



## R0htabak (21. Juli 2019)

Dogart schrieb:


> Würde mir wünschen, dass sie ein paar mehr Naturtrails als Abwechslung bauen würden, Platz dazu gäbe es ja genug. Letztes Jahr meinte ein Liftarbeiter, dass auf der anderen Seite noch was kommt. Ich hoffe es bleibt nicht nur bei den Lines, auch wenn die total genials sind.
> Der Irmtrail befindet sich direkt dort, wo der Baron zum ersten mal wieder einen Forstweg quert. Mit Trailforks gut zu finden.



Der Irmtrail ist schon genial, leider sehr anspruchsvoll da eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit einfach notwendig ist. Die "Brechsand"-Lines machen schon Laune, auch mit dem Baron ist da ein Mega Trail entstanden. Ich fände weitere Naturtrails auf dem Niveau wie man sie am Rabenberg findet eine sehr gute Bereicherung für den Klinovec. So hätten auch Einsteiger die Möglichkeit mal auf z.B. sachte Wurzelteppiche um zu sehen was Linenwahl bedeutet.


----------



## wolfsgut (13. August 2019)

War mit meinen Kindern für 10 Tage in Klinovec,wir haben alle sehr viel Spaß gehabt.  
Wo gibt es etwas ähnliches ? Was uns gut gefallen hat ist das die Strecken so lang waren.Auch toll das es was für die Tochter gab, die bis dahin nicht gerne Bergab fuhr. Was dem Sohn und mir sehr gut kam, waren die Geschwindigkeiten die die Strecken hergaben.
Bald sind wieder Herbstferien . . . . Was könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## hemorider (13. August 2019)

pod smrkem oder gleich auf die Insel (GB)


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2019)

Es gibt einige kleinere Bikeparks/Trailcenter in CZ entlang der deutschen bzw polnischen Grenze bis hinter ins Altvatergebirge in Cerna Voda (Rychlebski). Da kann man eine Tour draus machen mit Womo zB.


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2019)

hemorider schrieb:


> pod smrkem oder gleich auf die Insel (GB)


Halt ohne Lift.
Aber 10 Tage Klinovec ist schon ganz schön speziell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (14. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aber 10 Tage Klinovec ist schon ganz schön speziell...


Speziell können wir gut 
Ich hätte noch 2 Wochen dranhängen können.Ich finds halt geil die Strecke jeden Tag besser kennen zu lernen, es gab noch genug Stellen wo man sich hätte verbessern können.
Gefahren wurden 7 von 10 Tagen und das 5 mal am Tag.


----------



## wolfsgut (14. August 2019)

hemorider schrieb:


> pod smrkem oder gleich auf die Insel (GB)


GB ? Lohnt sich der Srung übern Teich ? Was sind da so die Top Spots ?


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2019)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> GB ? Lohnt sich der Srung übern Teich ?


Unbedingt! 
Informationen dazu gibt's im hier im Forum schon reichlich.


----------



## wolfsgut (14. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Unbedingt!
> Informationen dazu gibt's im hier im Forum schon reichlich.


Sehr schön,dann werde ich mich die Tage mal durchwuscheln.


----------



## AlterSachse (14. August 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt einige kleinere Bikeparks/Trailcenter in CZ entlang der deutschen bzw polnischen Grenze bis hinter ins Altvatergebirge in Cerna Voda (Rychlebski). Da kann man eine Tour draus machen mit Womo zB.



Wem es interessiert in der Nähe von "pod smrkem" gibt es jetzt noch was NEUES in Richtung Schneekoppe, leider gibt es noch nicht so viele Infos dazu. Hab auch bis jetzt nur wenige GPS Daten gefunden aber hier gibt es wenigstens ne grobe Karte.








						Singletracki Jelenia Góra, czyli Pasmo Rowerowe Olbrzymy – przewodnik, mapy, recenzja
					

Zaczniemy biednie (od oficjalnej mapy tras i kilku zdań recenzji), lecz z czasem rozbuduję ten wpis o wszystkie informacje, jakie uda mi się na ich temat zebrać (recenzje, materiały foto i video, p…




					przemekzawada.com
				



Ach ja vor einigen Tagen war auch ein Bericht in der SZ dazu.


----------



## ccpirat (18. August 2019)

Klingt gut, aber ich kann den Ort auf Googlemaps nicht finden, bzw zweigt es mir immer an der äußersten Ost Grenze Polens was an...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich kann den Ort auf Googlemaps nicht finden, bzw zweigt es mir immer an der äußersten Ost Grenze Polens was an...


Hirschberg
Google ist noch im Reich.


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2019)

Moin!

Gibt es da einen Startpunkt ala SIngletrek Zentrum und kann mir jemand mal die Adresse fürs Routing geben?

Robert


----------



## mw.dd (31. August 2019)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es da einen Startpunkt ala SIngletrek Zentrum und kann mir jemand mal die Adresse fürs Routing geben?
> 
> Robert


"Klinovec" ins Navi eingeben.
Startpunkt ist oben


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2019)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen ob man dort mit nem camper bzw. Bus am lift pennen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (18. September 2019)

Ja sicher, hab da noch kein Verbotsschild gesehen.. Oben weis ich nicht ob die Zufahrt zum Berg Nachts geschlossen wird, aber an der Talstation ist ausreichend Platz zum nächtigen.


----------



## R0htabak (18. September 2019)

fiddel schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand sagen ob man dort mit nem camper bzw. Bus am lift pennen kann?



Klar, fahr am besten hinter das Liftgebäude oben, da ist etwas ruhiger oder eben direkt unter den Lift. An der Talstation ist auch kein Problem und Witterungstechnich klüger, die Aussicht fehlt dann eben


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2019)

Sehr gut
Bekommt man unten auch Tickets? Werden wohl vom 3. - 6. Oktober dort vorbei schauen


----------



## Muckal (18. September 2019)

Ja. Eigentlich nur unten oder? War nur ein Mal da.


----------



## vopsi (18. September 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ja. Eigentlich nur unten oder? War nur ein Mal da.



Ja, NUR unten.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2019)

Baron ist jetzt bis unten fertig lt. Website und Video auf Youtube.


----------



## MOob (24. Oktober 2019)

In welchem Video sind die letzten neuen Sektionen zu sehen? Ein Link wäre top! Danke


----------



## hemorider (24. Oktober 2019)

ja, ist fertig. Oben mit einer "Schraube" wie in Lac Blanc. Unten wie Rubin. Man kann derzeit auch noch Teile der Stage vom Enduro Rennen fahren, dort passiert auch was in Zukuft. Onkel IRM´s Trail ist oben nun etwas sanfter. Bier schmeckt gut wie immer.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2019)

Der DH ist aber ordentlich heftig geworden. Uiui. Die Kanten rumpeln jetzt ordentlich.

Die obere Zufahrt zum Irmtrail ist gut aber noch nicht ganz fertig.

Baron ist ok, aber ich weiß nicht wie man die Tables komplett springen soll, hatte schon Bremse offen und versucht abzuziehen, no way. War aber auch feucht und lehmig, geht trocken sicher schneller.

War viel los heut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (26. Oktober 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Baron ist jetzt bis unten fertig lt. Website und Video auf Youtube.


Das müsste sie sein :  



Musst bei youtube die Videos aus letzter Woche nehmen.


----------



## wolfsgut (26. Oktober 2019)




----------



## grumpyflippy (6. November 2019)

Weiß einer evtl. aus Erfahrungen ob die noch offen haben, z. B. bei gutem Wetter im November. 
Deutsche Webseite lesen kann ich auch, da steht das die Saison bis zum 3.11.19 geht. Aber die Hoffnung auf den guten Sonntagsshred stirbt ja zuletzt. Und Fragen kostet ja auch nix. Evtl hat auch einer Insider-Infos


----------



## ore-mountain (6. November 2019)

Die haben schon sehr lang offen gehabt. Am WE kommt eventuell Schnee und Revision müssen sie auch irgendwann mal machen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (17. Februar 2020)

werde im August auch mal in den Genuss kommen, den Park zu testen.
Meine Mädels haben gestern 1 Woche Familienurlaub gebucht am Fichtelberg und ich hab die Freigabe das Bike mitzunehmen  
Bin gespannt...


----------



## ZiMa (18. Februar 2020)

Wenn du 1 Woche dort bist dann ist der Stoneman miriquidi sicher auch was sehr interessantes für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (18. Februar 2020)

Schweisstreibend ja, aber interessant?


----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2020)

ZiMa schrieb:


> Wenn du 1 Woche dort bist dann ist der Stoneman miriquidi sicher auch was sehr interessantes für dich.


Wenn man auf hoch & weit steht - sicher.
Zum Mountainbiken ist das aber nix.


----------



## ZiMa (19. Februar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn man auf hoch & weit steht - sicher.
> Zum Mountainbiken ist das aber nix.


Es kommt ja auch darauf an was man unter Mountainbiken versteht.  Der Stoneman ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall ein schönes Erlebnis.


----------



## phlek (19. Februar 2020)

ZiMa schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch darauf an was man unter Mountainbiken versteht.  Der Stoneman ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall ein schönes Erlebnis.


Der Stoneman ist sicher anspruchsvoll aber ebenso nimmt er sehr viele schöne Ecken des Erzgebirges mit und bei tollem Wetter ist das perfekt


----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2020)

ZiMa schrieb:


> Der Stoneman ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall ein schönes Erlebnis.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn man auf hoch & weit steht - sicher.


In der Bike war's mal als "Schotterorgie" beschrieben, das trifft's ganz gut. Wobei - Asphalt ist auch dabei.
Aber hin wie her: Bei einer Woche Familienurlaub sind 2-3 Tage Stoneman Miriquidi wohl kaum drin.
Dann lieber einen Abstecher nach Rabenberg machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Es gab doch mal dies Werbevideo fürs Jeffsy, wo Erik Irmisch so Trails fuhr...weisst du wo das war? Rabenberg?


----------



## hemorider (19. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal dies Werbevideo fürs Jeffsy, wo Erik Irmisch so Trails fuhr...weisst du wo das war? Rabenberg?


Aue und CZ


----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal dies Werbevideo fürs Jeffsy, wo Erik Irmisch so Trails fuhr...weisst du wo das war? Rabenberg?


Nur per PN


----------



## topmech (6. März 2020)

In der Woche vom 13. bis 17. April hab ich Urlaub und möchte ein paar Bikeparks in Tschechien abklappern. Vorzugsweise die im Norden (Pod Smrkem, Klinovec, usw.) Haben die überhaupt schon auf? Wird mein erstes Mal im Bikepark werden, braucht man da Protektoren/ n Fullfacehelm? Fahre sonst "normale" Trails mit Spitzkehren, daher bin ich mit Sprüngen und Drops nicht sehr vertraut.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. März 2020)

*Pflicht* ist am Klino imho nur Helm. Aber je nachdem, was du vor hast und wie du fährst, empfehlen sich natürlich auch Fullface und Protektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> In der Woche vom 13. bis 17. April hab ich Urlaub und möchte ein paar Bikeparks in Tschechien abklappern. Vorzugsweise die im Norden (Pod Smrkem, Klinovec, usw.) Haben die überhaupt schon auf? Wird mein erstes Mal im Bikepark werden, braucht man da Protektoren/ n Fullfacehelm? Fahre sonst "normale" Trails mit Spitzkehren, daher bin ich mit Sprüngen und Drops nicht sehr vertraut.


Für den singltrek pod smrkem brauchst Du keine Protektion, für die Brechsandtrails am Klinovec auch nicht unbedingt. Für den DH oder Irmtrail würde ich mir mindestens Knieprotektoren umbinden.
Wann der Trailpark Klinovec öffnet weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich erst im Mai und dann (der Lift) auch nur an den Wochenenden. Singltrek ist m.E.n. ganzjährig geöffnet.


----------



## Merkur (9. März 2020)

Servus!
Plane mit meinen zwei Jungs (6,5 und 10 Jahre) im August nach Klinovec in den Trailpark zu fahren.
Kann mir jemand eine gute Unterkunft empfehlen? Brauch keinen Luxus-Schnickschnack oder Sauna, aber Garten und Pool oder See in der Nähe wäre schon ganz schön ...
Danke & Grüße
Oliver


----------



## jopi (9. März 2020)

Schau dir mal den Sportpark Rabenberg an. Da kann man auch Campen. Und zusätzlich ist da das Trailcenter Rabenberg. Ist jetzt kein Bikepark aber evtl. ists was für euch und man kann es verbinden... VG!


----------



## Merkur (10. März 2020)

Servus und danke, aber ich will weder campen noch nach Rabenberg, sondern in Klinovic übernachten-


----------



## Lothar2 (10. März 2020)

Du kannst dir ja mal dieses Haus anschauen: https://www.berggasthof-neues-haus.de/ Ist direkt an der Grenze und nur wenige Minuten entfernt.
 Übernachtet hab ich da zwar noch nie, aber Essen ist Top und Bewirtung sehr freundlich.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. März 2020)

Ich finde, dass das Trailcenter Rabenberg für Kinder viel weniger geeignet ist als der Keilberg. Viele Trails sind mittlerweile sehr ausgefahren und machen bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten keinen großen Spaß. Die Mumelbahnen auf dem Keilberg hingegen bieten für jedes Können etwas.


----------



## Merkur (10. März 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja mal dieses Haus anschauen: https://www.berggasthof-neues-haus.de/ Ist direkt an der Grenze und nur wenige Minuten entfernt.
> Übernachtet hab ich da zwar noch nie, aber Essen ist Top und Bewirtung sehr freundlich.



Danke, da werden wir sicher auch mal zum essen gehen, sieht gut aus!
Übernachtung mit Kindern mach ich lieber im Tal als ganz oben, hat sich als praktischer erwiesen ...


----------



## hemorider (10. März 2020)

Wir speißen gern hier:

Restaurace Radniční Sklípek
und
Pension a restaurace Zita

die haben auch Zimmer, in Bozi gibt es einige Unterkünte, auch in Jachymov (Lift Park unten) hatten Freunde schon Familienfreundliche Unterkünfte, müsste ich aber fragen.

Bei Airbnb gibts auch nette Häuser.


----------



## Dogart (4. Mai 2020)

Hoffentlich wird es dieses Jahr wieder was. Wollten eigenltich Pfingsten hin, jetzt hoffen wir, dass es im Sommer was wird. Hoffentlich shapen sie den Baron auch wieder etwas nach. Vorletzets Jahr war der einfach besser als letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (4. Mai 2020)

Hieß es nicht, die Grenze sei mindestens sechs Monate zu? Das hieße dann, vor September wird's nix.


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Mai 2020)

Angeblich ist derzeit schon der Juni im Gespräch. Die Gespräche mit den Anreinerstaaten, ausser Polen, wären schon weit fortgeschritten.


----------



## phlek (5. Mai 2020)

Ja, hieß sogar mal bis zu einem Jahr. Aber ich hoffe auch so sehr darauf, dass wir endlich wieder rüber dürfen !


----------



## boe_ser (5. Mai 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Angeblich ist derzeit schon der Juni im Gespräch. Die Gespräche mit den Anreinerstaaten, ausser Polen, wären schon weit fortgeschritten.


Juli...

Wird wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) auch so kommen. Der Irrsinn ist ja langsam nicht mehr auszuhalten.
In 4 Wochen haben wir keine Infizierten mehr, dafür aber Masken, Abstandsgebot, Reisesperre und tausende Blockwarte, die das überwachen...


----------



## Merkur (5. Mai 2020)

boe_ser schrieb:


> Juli...
> 
> Wird wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) auch so kommen. Der Irrsinn ist ja langsam nicht mehr auszuhalten.
> In 4 Wochen haben wir keine Infizierten mehr, dafür aber Masken, Abstandsgebot, Reisesperre und tausende Blockwarte, die das überwachen...


Wie gut, dass es so Schlaumeier wie dich gibt!


----------



## DerHackbart (5. Mai 2020)

boe_ser schrieb:


> In 4 Wochen haben wir keine Infizierten mehr...



Wenn das Mal nur so kommen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boe_ser (5. Mai 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass es so Schlaumeier wie dich gibt!





DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wenn das Mal nur so kommen würde...


Schaut Euch die aktuellen Zahlen (Neuinfektionen und Genesungen) an und rechnet...


----------



## Merkur (5. Mai 2020)

boe_ser schrieb:


> Schaut Euch die aktuellen Zahlen (Neuinfektionen und Genesungen) an und rechnet...


Eine Möglichkeit ist keine Gewissheit und mit Grundschul Arithmetik kommt man sicher weit, aber vielleicht doch nicht weit genug...


----------



## boe_ser (5. Mai 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> ...mit Grundschul Arithmetik kommt man sicher weit, aber vielleicht doch nicht weit genug...



Hast Recht, merkt man bei Dir sehr deutlich (auch an der Orthographie).


----------



## DerHackbart (5. Mai 2020)

boe_ser schrieb:


> Schaut Euch die aktuellen Zahlen (Neuinfektionen und Genesungen) an und rechnet...



Mach am Besten hier mit. Da sind die anderen Profis...


----------



## Merkur (5. Mai 2020)

boe_ser schrieb:


> Hast Recht, merkt man bei Dir sehr deutlich (auch an der Orthographie).


omg


----------



## Dogart (6. Mai 2020)

Alter Schwede...postet man ein Video und der Streit geht los  Gebt lieber Feedback und bleibt locker. Wir können ja eh nur die Entscheidungen anderer abwarten. 
Hatte auch erst gelesen, dass sie die Grenze für ein halbes Jahr dichtmachen wollten. Aber jetzt scheint es dort auch nicht so übel zu sein, der Park hat ja sogar aufgemacht. In der FAZ habe ich neulich Folgendes gelesen "Die tschechische Regierung hebt das Verbot von grenzüberschreitenden Bus- und Bahnreisen zum 11. Mai auf. Am 14. März hatte die Regierung in Prag die internationalen Reiseverbindungen unterbrochen, um die Ausbreitung des Coronavirus einzudämmen."
Also abwarten und relaxed bleiben


----------



## boe_ser (3. Juni 2020)

Ab 15.06. ist die Grenze wieder für Touristen offen, der Park ja schon seit Anfang Mai.


----------



## slacker666 (6. Juni 2020)

Grenze ist bereits seit gestern wieder offen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2020)

Dunkelwald ist immer noch nicht fahrbar, ein einziges Schlammloch. Nemecka Irmtrail ist umgebaut, teils völlig neue Linie, erinnert mehr an den DH jetzt, weniger Wurzeln. Aber trotzdem super. Der DH ist auch teils minimal verändert, paar mehr höhere Kanten zum Abziehen, paar Schlammlöcher - lieber erstmal eine Proberunde machen. Baron Rubin und Azur wie immer.


----------



## slacker666 (23. Juni 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dunkelwald ist immer noch nicht fahrbar, ein einziges Schlammloch. Nemecka Irmtrail ist umgebaut, teils völlig neue Linie, erinnert mehr an den DH jetzt, weniger Wurzeln. Aber trotzdem super.


is der irmtrail denn jetzt wieder offiziell befahrbar? letzten dienstag war der noch gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2020)

slacker666 schrieb:


> is der irmtrail denn jetzt wieder offiziell befahrbar? letzten dienstag war der noch gesperrt.


Da lagen Verbotsschilder im Unkraut, aber es sah nicht nach Baustelle aus, im Gegensatz zu Dunkelwald.


----------



## Orwell (23. Juni 2020)

Welchen Trail meinst du mit Dunkelwald?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2020)

Orwell schrieb:


> Welchen Trail meinst du mit Dunkelwald?


Na den oberen Zulauf zum Nemecka, parallel zum DH. Sieht man gut vom Lift.
Oder heißt der anders ???
1b auf der Trailmap.


----------



## Orwell (24. Juni 2020)

Ach jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. Der Abschnitt heißt Dunkelwald, ist auf der aktuellen Trailmap aber die 5 (orange). Stand etwas auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2020)

Ja die neue Seite verwirrt auch noch etwas, und brauch mal wieder ein Update (Stand 28.5.).


----------



## slacker666 (27. Juni 2020)

@cxfahrer ich vermute du warst da auf dem enduro-racetrack vom vorangegangen wo-ende unterwegs. da gabs ne info vom trailpark auf facebook, dass das alles wieder zurück gebaut wird und nicht mehr befahren werden soll. 

"Please respect that the tracks, that were marked for the enduro race must be restored to their original condition ⚒ so please do not ride on them anymore ? It is a necessary condition for the future organization of this type of race. This will help further enduro racing in Klínovec and the development of Trail Park Klínovec in general ? Enduro racing weekend is a bit of a bike feast that you can look forward to every year, but then it's taboo for the rest of the year ?‍♂️ "


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2020)

slacker666 schrieb:


> @cxfahrer ich vermute du warst da auf dem enduro-racetrack vom vorangegangen wo-ende unterwegs. da gabs ne info vom trailpark auf facebook, dass das alles wieder zurück gebaut wird und nicht mehr befahren werden soll.
> 
> "Please respect that the tracks, that were marked for the enduro race must be restored to their original condition ⚒ so please do not ride on them anymore ? It is a necessary condition for the future organization of this type of race. This will help further enduro racing in Klínovec and the development of Trail Park Klínovec in general ? Enduro racing weekend is a bit of a bike feast that you can look forward to every year, but then it's taboo for the rest of the year ?‍♂️ "











						Illegal Trail at Trail Park Klínovec
					

Many roots and rocks.




					www.trailforks.com
				




Der Abschnitt Dunkelwald (als Zulauf zum Nemecka) ist unfahrbar, da nicht fertig. Sind zwar viele Spuren, aber es ist Rotz, haben wir letztes Jahr schon versucht, es ist einfach noch nicht fertig und daher spaßfrei. Weitere Trails vom Endurorennen habe ich nicht gesehen und auch nicht gesucht.


----------



## Dogart (27. Juni 2020)

Wir sind nächste Woche dort. Hatte auch die Videos von dem Event gesehen und gehofft, dass es neue natürliche Strecken gibt.


----------



## JAB_man (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir planen nächste Woche Freitag hinzufahren. Hat jemand Informationen zu den Wartezeiten am Lift?
Ist der Park komplett überlaufen oder "ganz normal" voll wie es eben am Wochenende ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (28. Juni 2020)

Hi zusammen,
der Lift nach oben ist der Prima Express oder? Ist dieser auch unter der Woche in Betrieb? Kann hierzu leider keine Infos finden.
Danke und Gruß
Andi


----------



## slacker666 (28. Juni 2020)

JAB_man schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wir planen nächste Woche Freitag hinzufahren. Hat jemand Informationen zu den Wartezeiten am Lift?
> Ist der Park komplett überlaufen oder "ganz normal" voll wie es eben am Wochenende ist?


Ich war Dienstag vor zwei Wochen, da gab es überhaupt keine Wartezeiten. Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre sagt auch Freitags nie länger als 5 min gewartet.

Lift läuft über den Sommer von Dienstag bis Sonntag 9-18 Uhr durchgehend. Hab zuletzt für ein Tagesticket 28 euro bezahlt. Viel Spaß.

Ergänzung: es gibt auch eine Live-Webcam (*Prima Express – Mitte der Steigung)*
auf https://klinovec.cz/de/webcams/
und ich würde sagen auch heute zum Sonntag keine Wartezeiten.


----------



## slacker666 (30. Juni 2020)

update: 

von der Trailpark Facebookseite 

"Ab morgen starten wir den täglichen Betrieb! Jeden Tag 9.30-18 Uhr!"


----------



## G-ZERO FX (6. Juli 2020)

hi zusammen... haben kürzlich den Bikepark kennengelernt. Für mich und meine Familie war er perfekt... die Kinder konnten sich auf der blauen und roten Strecke austoben und meine Frau und ich hatten überall Spaß.

Hat jemand ne alternative zu Klinovec parat... hauptsächlich ginge es um die Möglichkeit lange einfache Abfahrten (Flowtrails) mit Shuttle oder Lift zu erreichen.

Gruß


----------



## Lothar2 (6. Juli 2020)

In der Gegend leider Alternativlos. In Schöneck gibts zwar einen Lift und Flow, aber die Abfahrt fällt recht kurz aus. Und Rabenberg ist leider nur was für Selbststrampler mit Vorliebe für Rumpeltrails und vom Forst ruinierte Forstwege.


----------



## reizhusten (7. Juli 2020)

Am Plessberg entsteht gerade ein neuer Bikepark. Dazu gibt es hier im Sachsenforum einen Thread.
Ansonsten Rabenberg, dort sind die blauen Trails sehr einfach zu fahren. Aber eben mit selbsthochstrampeln. Ansonsten gibts dort auch einen Kletterwald, sicher auch spasig für die Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (7. Juli 2020)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Am Plessberg entsteht gerade ein neuer Bikepark. Dazu gibt es hier im Sachsenforum einen Thread.
> Ansonsten Rabenberg, dort sind die blauen Trails sehr einfach zu fahren. Aber eben mit selbsthochstrampeln. Ansonsten gibts dort auch einen Kletterwald, sicher auch spasig für die Kinder.



Das ist ja das Nachbargebiet gleich nebenan. Bin da schon mal mit dem Auto vorbei, Infrastruktur haben die da jeweils genug. So langsam kann man dann fast ne ganze Woche Bikeurlaub da verbringen und sich Stau und Kilometer auf der Autobahn sparen.


----------



## Lothar2 (7. Juli 2020)

Das mit dem Plessberg klingt ja gut. Topografisch eine sehr interessante Gegend für das Vorhaben.?


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Juli 2020)

Wir sind in zwei Wochen in Oberwiesenthal und wollen u. a. in den Trailpark Klinovec. Auf der Webseite des Trailparkes steht unter »Aktuell«


> Derzeit ist die Einreise in die Tschechische Republik nur mit einer Sondergenehmigung (Familie, Arbeitnehmer, Studenten der CZ-Universitäten usw.) gestattet. Bitte folgen Sie der Website der Regierung der Tschechischen Republik und beachten Sie die Bestimmungen Ihres Wohnsitzlandes.
> *Aktualisiert am:* 1.7.2020 am 08:00


Kann mir jemand sagen, was es damit auf sich hat? Ich hatte gehört, dass man wieder in die Tscheiche Republik einreisen darf.


----------



## Steve Style (12. Juli 2020)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was es damit auf sich hat? Ich hatte gehört, dass man wieder in die Tscheiche Republik einreisen darf.



Alle Buddies gehen seit Wochen wieder in Klinovec fahren und auch wir haben es heute endlich mal wieder hin geschafft: Grenze (von Oberwiesenthal kommend) offen, keine Grenzer, Parkplatz und Trails voll (aber nicht zu voll) mit Deutschen. Läuft...


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Juli 2020)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Alle Buddies gehen seit Wochen wieder in Klinovec fahren und auch wir haben es heute endlich mal wieder hin geschafft: Grenze (von Oberwiesenthal kommend) offen, keine Grenzer, Parkplatz und Trails voll (aber nicht zu voll) mit Deutschen. Läuft...


Danke, das klingt ja gut.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Juli 2020)

Kurios. Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung CZ ist wieder Offen und hab mir Azur/Rubin gegönnt. Auf jeden Fall sind alle Kontrollen und Flatterbänder weg und Alles radelt wieder fröhlich durchs Grenzgebiet.


----------



## Dogart (13. Juli 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt Dunkelwald (als Zulauf zum Nemecka) ist unfahrbar, da nicht fertig. Sind zwar viele Spuren, aber es ist Rotz, haben wir letztes Jahr schon versucht, es ist einfach noch nicht fertig und daher spaßfrei. Weitere Trails vom Endurorennen habe ich nicht gesehen und auch nicht gesucht.


Wir waren vor zwei Wochen dort. Der Teil auf der Freifläche war massiv gesperrt. Am Eingang zum Wald war nur ein Flatterband. Sind einfach mal illegaler Weise rein. War noch etwas feucht, aber top zu fahren. Verglichen mit dem unteren Teil des Enduro Trails deutlich weniger technisch. Schaut so aus, als müssten sie aber noch ordentliche Drainagen an vielen Stellen machen. Sah so aus, als hätte das Wasser dort teilweise 10-20 cm gestanden. War ja jetzt auch schon länger trocken, vielleicht ging es deswegen. An den unteren Teilen des Endurotrails waren auch noch Schilder, aber die wurden von allen ignoriert oder lagen im Graben.





Zur Einreise: Also wir waren vor 2 Wochen dort und haben in Bozi Dar gewohnt. An den Grenzen war zu keiner Zeit eine Kontrolle. Sind auch noch Rabenberg gefahren etc. Auch in Karlsbad waren Deutsche. Kann Übernachten in Bozi Dar echt empfehlen. Preis-Leistung war einfach top.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Juli 2020)

Es ist schon interessant, dass die Einreise (scheinbar) ohne Kontrollen erfolgen kann, aber die Webseite des Trailparks diese aktuelle Meldung (Stand 01.07.2020) veröffentlich. Was wird damit bezweckt? 

Wir wohnen/übernachten in Oberwiesenthal und wollen auf einer Tagestour ein oder zwei Trails am Klinovec fahren / einbauen. Das sollte also kein Problem werden.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juli 2020)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> aber die Webseite des Trailparks diese aktuelle Meldung (Stand 01.07.2020) veröffentlich.


Die einfachste Erklärung: Die Webseite ist nicht aktuell, zumindest nicht die deutsche Übersetzung:




Ich weiß nicht, warum man nicht von selbst auf die Idee kommt mal bei einer offiziellen Stelle nach den aktuellen Einreisebestimmungen zu schauen und sich stattdessen auf die Auskünfte auf privaten Webseiten verlassen will.
Da würde man z.B. das hier finden:


> Einreisen aus Deutschland sowie anderen EU- und Schengenstaaten  sind ohne Vorlage eines COVID-19-Test und ohne Angabe von Gründen möglich.











						Beschränkungen aufgrund Coronavirus in der Tschechischen Republik
					

Aktualisierung 01.02.2021   Erreichbarkeit des Rechts- und Konsularreferats   Ein- bzw. Rückreise und Transit aus der Tschechischen Republik nach Deutschland      Beachten Sie, dass sich Regelungen in…




					prag.diplo.de


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die einfachste Erklärung: Die Webseite ist nicht aktuell, zumindest nicht die deutsche Übersetzung:


Die deutsche Übersetzung ist vom 01.07.2020, also gar nicht so unaktuell. Die "Grenzöffnung" war m. W. n. Mitte Juni, also vorher. 



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum man nicht von selbst auf die Idee kommt mal bei einer offiziellen Stelle nach den aktuellen Einreisebestimmungen zu schauen und sich stattdessen auf die Auskünfte auf privaten Webseiten verlassen will.


Auch dafür gibt´s eine ganz einfache  Erklärung: Man ist darauf gekommen. Und da gab/gibt es eben Widersprüche. Und da der Trailpark eine private Einrichtung ist, kann er selbstverständlich eigene Festlegungen treffen. Was ist schlecht daran, hier im Forum nach den ganz aktuellen Erfahrungen der einheimischen Biker zu fragen?  

Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slacker666 (13. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Dogart (18. Juli 2020)

slacker666 schrieb:


> @cxfahrer ich vermute du warst da auf dem enduro-racetrack vom vorangegangen wo-ende unterwegs. da gabs ne info vom trailpark auf facebook, dass das alles wieder zurück gebaut wird und nicht mehr befahren werden soll.
> 
> "Please respect that the tracks, that were marked for the enduro race must be restored to their original condition ⚒ so please do not ride on them anymore ? It is a necessary condition for the future organization of this type of race. This will help further enduro racing in Klínovec and the development of Trail Park Klínovec in general ? Enduro racing weekend is a bit of a bike feast that you can look forward to every year, but then it's taboo for the rest of the year ?‍♂️ "



Wäre natürlich schon etwas Schade. Wozu schreiben sie es dann auf die Trailmap. Die unteren Teile wurden ständig befahren. Die Schilder wurden entweder vom Wind umgeweht und lagen im Gras. Hat keinen gestört. Auch in den oberen Teil sind viele reingekrabbelt. Wir haben es auch einfach mal gemacht. Wenn sie das nicht komplett mit Flatterband zumachen, dann wird es auch ständig wer machen. Einfach zu verlockend. So lange der nicht völlig im Matsch versinkt, macht er richtig Spass. Genau sowas braucht Klinovec nocht mehr. Letztes Jahr hatte mir auch ein Liftboy gesagt, dass noch mehr sowas kommen soll.


----------



## Hillcruiser (22. Juli 2020)

bin im August auch in der Ecke und wollte 2 Tage in den Park.
Bei den recht günstigen Leihpreisen für die Bikes überlege ich mein Rad (Propain Tyee CF (160/160)) zuhause zu lassen und mir was vor Ort zu leihen.
Hatte vor, hauptsächlich Baron und Rubin Strecke zu fahren...
Was würdet ihr für die Strecken als Leih-Bike empfehlen? Mondraker Foxy R (160/150) oder doch schon ein Dune R (170/170)?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> bin im August auch in der Ecke und wollte 2 Tage in den Park.
> Bei den recht günstigen Leihpreisen für die Bikes überlege ich mein Rad (Propain Tyee CF (160/160)) zuhause zu lassen und mir was vor Ort zu leihen.
> Hatte vor, hauptsächlich Baron und Rubin Strecke zu fahren...
> Was würdet ihr für die Strecken als Leih-Bike empfehlen? Mondraker Foxy R (160/150) oder doch schon ein Dune R (170/170)?


DH und Nemecka/Irmtrail auch, oder nur Baron-Rubin? Ersteres am besten einen DH Hobel, letzeres besser ein Hardtail, aber 170/170 geht auch. Ideal wäre ein Fully mit 140mm, damit kommst aber die DH nicht runter (Irmtrail gaaanz langsam). Hauptsache es ist nicht kaputt (kommt dort wohl vor).

PS: kein Foxy, das Tretlager ist zu hoch!


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juli 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Hatte vor, hauptsächlich Baron und Rubin Strecke zu fahren...
> Was würdet ihr für die Strecken als Leih-Bike empfehlen?


Ein Hardtail.


----------



## doriuscrow (23. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail.


+1


----------



## Hillcruiser (23. Juli 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> DH und Nemecka/Irmtrail auch, oder nur Baron-Rubin? Ersteres am besten einen DH Hobel, letzeres besser ein Hardtail, aber 170/170 geht auch. Ideal wäre ein Fully mit 140mm, damit kommst aber die DH nicht runter (Irmtrail gaaanz langsam). Hauptsache es ist nicht kaputt (kommt dort wohl vor).
> 
> PS: kein Foxy, das Tretlager ist zu hoch!



Hardtail   , hab ich leider nicht.
Denn nehm ich vielleicht doch mein altes Radon Slide mit; das sollte mit 150mm dann ja gut passen für Baron/Rubin.
DH/Irmtrail brauch ich nicht unbedingt in der Woche...
Thanx


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Hardtail   , hab ich leider nicht.
> Denn nehm ich vielleicht doch mein altes Radon Slide mit; das sollte mit 150mm dann ja gut passen für Baron/Rubin.
> DH/Irmtrail brauch ich nicht unbedingt in der Woche...
> Thanx


Hauptsache das Bike ist nicht zu nervös im Handling, sonst bremst das bei dem Tempo mit dem man im Rubin über die Wellen fliegt (50km/h sind drin) oder im Baron in die Anlieger und Tables drückt doch arg aus. Federweg ist egal.


----------



## fiddel (31. August 2020)

moin, ist das schlafen/ campen am Lift noch gestattet? Lieber unten oder oben? Gibt es Duschen, Toiletten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (31. August 2020)

fiddel schrieb:


> moin, ist das schlafen/ campen am Lift noch gestattet? Lieber unten oder oben? Gibt es Duschen, Toiletten?


Ja, unten gibt es ein WC, 2 Wasserschläuche und einen Mittelgebirgsbach. Oben gibt es Dixis und die gute alte Pinte und Bier aus dem Hahn.


----------



## freeflohrider (31. August 2020)

fiddel schrieb:


> moin, ist das schlafen/ campen am Lift noch gestattet? Lieber unten oder oben? Gibt es Duschen, Toiletten?


Kannst unten oder oben stehen. Unten hast eine Toilette und Dusche oben Dixies und die schönere Aussicht


----------



## Enduro_Berti (1. September 2020)

Hier die neue Enduro Line 2020 komplett ... letzte Woche aufgenommen.









						Klinovec | Enduro Line 2020 | Full Video - Pinkbike
					

2020 YT Jeffsy 27 Comp




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## slacker666 (1. September 2020)

kurze Info: ab 01.09. auf Grund der aktuellen Gesetzgebung in CZ Liftbenutzung nur mit Mund-Nasenbedeckung.


----------



## odolmann (1. September 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Hier die neue Enduro Line 2020 komplett ... letzte Woche aufgenommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Juli noch mit Flatterband / Schildern gesperrt, dazu der Hinweis auf Homepage / Facebook man solle den nicht befahren ... und jetzt offiziell ausgeschildert. Musste wohl erst noch mit den Behörden / Forst etc. verhandelt werden?!


----------



## Lothar2 (2. September 2020)

Warum blos muss so eine feine Rumpelpiste so steil nach Unten führen? Pure Verschwendung von Tiefenmetern, wenn eh kein Tempo gemacht werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (2. September 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Warum blos muss so eine feine Rumpelpiste so steil nach Unten führen? Pure Verschwendung von Tiefenmetern, wenn eh kein Tempo gemacht werden kann.


wie meinen?


----------



## Lothar2 (2. September 2020)

Ich meine da wird unnütz Energie in Wärme umgewandelt. Weniger Steil und man könnte das Rad viel öfter laufen lassen. Zudem, bei geringerem Gefälle dauert es länger bis ganz nach Unten, da die Strecke viel länger ausfallen könnte.
 Aber vieleicht täuscht auch nur das Video und der Fahrer hängt gar nicht dauern an der Bremse?


----------



## Downhillsocke (2. September 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Ich meine da wird unnütz Energie in Wärme umgewandelt. Weniger Steil und man könnte das Rad viel öfter laufen lassen. Zudem, bei geringerem Gefälle dauert es länger bis ganz nach Unten, da die Strecke viel länger ausfallen könnte.
> Aber vieleicht täuscht auch nur das Video und der Fahrer hängt gar nicht dauern an der Bremse?



??? Vielleicht solltest du dann einfach Flowtrails fahren, wenn dir die Strecke zu enduro ist


----------



## freeflohrider (2. September 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> ??? Vielleicht solltest du dann einfach Flowtrails fahren, wenn dir die Strecke zu enduro ist


Gibt es ja genug in Klinovec.
Ist eigentlich der beste Park außerhalb der Alpen den ich kenne


----------



## MOob (2. September 2020)

Der Fahrer im Video ist doch bezogen auf das technische Gelände flott unterwegs...

Ich kenne den unteren Teil und der ist heftig 

Ob technisch oder flowig ist auf dem Klinovec doch für jeden was dabei


----------



## FJ836 (2. September 2020)

Sieht definitiv spannend aus der Trail und erinnert mich auf dem Video a bissl an Molveno .... gerne mehr davon, das Gelände dort schreit ja quasi nach solchen Strecken.

War das letzte Mal vor zwei Jahren dort, da hatten sie glaub grad angefangen den unteren Teil zu bauen, war zumindest schon mal ein abgesperrter Trail im Wald vom Lift aus zu sehen. Wird definitiv mal wieder Zeit für ne Tour De Est


----------



## Enduro_Berti (2. September 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Warum blos muss so eine feine Rumpelpiste so steil nach Unten führen? Pure Verschwendung von Tiefenmetern, wenn eh kein Tempo gemacht werden kann.


Fahre die Strecke mal selber, vielleicht änderst du deine Meinung dann.
Der Trail ist genau das, was ich unter "Enduro" verstehe.


----------



## Lothar2 (2. September 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Der Trail ist genau das, was ich unter "Enduro" verstehe.



Legitim. Ich allerdings sehe es eher als reinen Downhill. Enduro soll ja eher Geschick, Speed und Ausdauer vereinen. Von daher würde ich mir schon paar steile technische Stellen wünschen, aber auch ein grosser Anteil mit kaum Gefälle und sogar leichten Anstiegen kann gern dabei sein. Zudem muss eine Endurostrecke meiner Meinung nach so richtig lang sein und die Ausdauer fordern, was aber bei einer reinen steilen Bergabstrecke leider nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Enduro_Berti (2. September 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Legitim. Ich allerdings sehe es eher als reinen Downhill. Enduro soll ja eher Geschick, Speed und Ausdauer vereinen. Von daher würde ich mir schon paar steile technische Stellen wünschen, aber auch ein grosser Anteil mit kaum Gefälle und sogar leichten Anstiegen kann gern dabei sein. Zudem muss eine Endurostrecke meiner Meinung nach so richtig lang sein und die Ausdauer fordern, was aber bei einer reinen steilen Bergabstrecke leider nicht gegeben ist.


Geschick, Speed und Ausdauer braucht man dort auf jedenfall, sonst kommt man da nicht in einem Zug runter.

Besuche den Bikepark am besten mal und mache dir ein eigenes Bild, GoPro Videos werden der Realität bei Weitem nicht gerecht.


----------



## odolmann (24. September 2020)

Das mit dem Besuch könnte sich (für die lfd. Saison) erledigt haben 😣
Denn "dank" der Einstufung weiterer Regionen zum Risikogebiet durch das RKI am gestrigen Tag sind nun auch der Gipfel des Klinovec sowie alle Trails auf der Südseite betroffen. Reist man aus einem Risikogebiet zurück nach Sachsen dann bedeutet das Meldepflicht, Test und bis dahin häusliche Quarantäne.

Wenn man die Situation kreativ deutet und bspw. über Bärenstein -> Vejprty fährt, was zur Region Ústecký kraj (Aussig) gehört, und sich von der Nordseite dem Keilberg nähert dann erfolgt die Ein-/Ausreise bzw. der Grenzübertritt offiziell ohne Forderungen weil dort kein Risikogebiet ausgewiesen ist. Fährt man die Trails dann verbringt man den Tag dennoch in der Karlsbader Region. Ich denke die BuPo wird am Grenzübergang in Bärenstein ein Auge auf die Fahrzeuge haben....und wenn dann Bikes im/am Auto transportiert werden müsste man wohl sehr überzeugend argumentieren. Was das für die Wintersaison bedeutet mag ich mir noch gar nicht vorstellen 👎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridosw (25. September 2020)

@odolmann 

hat sich seit heute Abend eh erledigt, die beiden Letzten Kreise sind ab sofort auch Risikogebieten, damit ganz Tschechien.

Ich stand am Mittwoch Nachmittag noch auf dem Klinovec, bei strömenden Regen und Gewitter, der Lift machte auch grad Pause. dachte so bei mir, naja, kommst nächste Woche wieder, hast ja nur 15km Anreise. War wohl nix, kann ich meine 10er Karte als Stifthalter nutzen. 😫😫


----------



## Lothar2 (26. September 2020)

So schlimm ist es doch nicht. Verbietet dir doch keiner den Grenzübertritt. Fährst du einfach mit dem Rad rüber und nutzt deine Karte. Wirst du Heimwärts kontrolliert, was ich nahezu ausschliesse, so machst du halt einen Test und bleibst ein paar Tage zu Haus bis zum Ergebnis.
 Mit dem Auto anreisen würde ich aktuell aber auch nicht, da der BG in gewohnter Weise doch Ab und An den Grenzübertritt an den Strassen überwacht.


----------



## Fridosw (26. September 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> .....so machst du halt einen Test und bleibst ein paar Tage zu Haus bis zum Ergebnis.


ob das Cheffe lustig findet ? Ich glaube nicht. 😎


----------



## Downhillsocke (26. September 2020)

Fridosw schrieb:


> ob das Cheffe lustig findet ? Ich glaube nicht. 😎



Manche haben das Glück und machen Home Office seit März.


----------



## freeflohrider (26. September 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es doch nicht. Verbietet dir doch keiner den Grenzübertritt. Fährst du einfach mit dem Rad rüber und nutzt deine Karte. Wirst du Heimwärts kontrolliert, was ich nahezu ausschliesse, so machst du halt einen Test und bleibst ein paar Tage zu Haus bis zum Ergebnis.
> Mit dem Auto anreisen würde ich aktuell aber auch nicht, da der BG in gewohnter Weise doch Ab und An den Grenzübertritt an den Strassen überwacht.


Tolle Tipps bekommt man hier. Mal schauen wann wegen ein paar Idioten die Leute wieder in Kurzarbeit gehen und die Kindergärten und Schulen zu sind.


----------



## Lothar2 (26. September 2020)

So ein Schwachsinn. Wenn es Idioten gibt, dann sitzen sie in Bars, Kneipen und bei Familienfeiern, oder sie demonstrieren. 🤣 Im Wald lauert mit Sicherheit kein Tscheche der dich mit Viren belastet während du mit dem Rad vorbeihuschst.


----------



## spümco (30. September 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Das mit dem Besuch könnte sich (für die lfd. Saison) erledigt haben 😣
> Denn "dank" der Einstufung weiterer Regionen zum Risikogebiet durch das RKI am gestrigen Tag sind nun auch der Gipfel des Klinovec sowie alle Trails auf der Südseite betroffen. Reist man aus einem Risikogebiet zurück nach Sachsen dann bedeutet das Meldepflicht, Test und bis dahin häusliche Quarantäne.
> 
> Wenn man die Situation kreativ deutet und bspw. über Bärenstein -> Vejprty fährt, was zur Region Ústecký kraj (Aussig) gehört, und sich von der Nordseite dem Keilberg nähert dann erfolgt die Ein-/Ausreise bzw. der Grenzübertritt offiziell ohne Forderungen weil dort kein Risikogebiet ausgewiesen ist. Fährt man die Trails dann verbringt man den Tag dennoch in der Karlsbader Region. Ich denke die BuPo wird am Grenzübergang in Bärenstein ein Auge auf die Fahrzeuge haben....und wenn dann Bikes im/am Auto transportiert werden müsste man wohl sehr überzeugend argumentieren. Was das für die Wintersaison bedeutet mag ich mir noch gar nicht vorstellen 👎



Hat davon mal jemand was Genaueres gehört: 

" Gesundheitsministerin Petra Köpping stellte am Dienstag noch einmal klar, dass sich Deutsche 48 Stunden lang in Tschechien aufhalten können, ohne in Quarantäne zu müssen. Tschechische Bürger dürfen sich ohne anschließende Quarantäne aber nur 24 Stunden in Deutschland aufhalten." 
(Quelle: https://www.jumpradio.de/thema/coro...ird-grenze-zu-tschechien-geschlossen-100.html)

Damit wären ja zumindest Tagesausflüge und Wochenendtrips möglich...


----------



## odolmann (30. September 2020)

@spümco ich hatte das gestern auch irgendwo gehört, bislang ist von einer 48h Regel aber noch nichts in den offiziellen *Informationen für Einreisende nach Sachsen* zu finden. Es muss demnach eine Anpassung der Verordnung erfolgen und dann gilt es ab Veröffentlichung bzw. bis auf Widerruf. Wäre eine gute Lösung, auch wenn das Risiko trotzdem jeder selber einschätzen muss. Für den Besuch des Klinovec zum Radfahren sind hier nur Schlangen an Kasse/Lift/Imbiss relevant bzw. zusätzliche Aktivitäten wie Restaurantbesuch, Einkauf und Tanken (darauf kann man ja derzeit ggf. verzichten).

Eben gefunden eine aktuelle Meldung der Freien Presse vom 30.09.2020:



> Trotz der Einstufung Tschechiens als Corona-Risikogebiet dürfen sich Bürger aus Sachsen für 48 Stunden im Nachbarland aufhalten, ohne dass anschließend eine Pflicht zur Quarantäne besteht. Eine entsprechend geänderte Verordnung tritt am 1. Oktober in Kraft, wie das Gesundheitsministerium am Mittwochvormittag mitteilte.
> Um das Pendeln über die Grenze aus beruflicher, medizinischer und sozialer Sicht zu ermöglichen, werde die aktuell geltende Sächsische Corona-Quarantäne-Verordnung in einigen Punkten ergänzt, hieß es aus dem Haus von Ministerin Petra Köpping (SPD). Demnach gelten die Ausnahmen von den Quarantäne-Regeln für Rückkehrer aus einem Risikogebiet fortan auch für Berufspendler sowie für Personen, die im sogenannten kleinen Grenzverkehr zum kurzzeitigen Einkaufen oder Tanken ins Nachbarland fahren. *Wörtlich heißt es in der ab 1. Oktober 2020 geltenden Verordnung: Ausgenommen sind Personen, »die sich weniger als 48 Stunden im Ausland aufgehalten haben und deren Aufenthalt im Ausland nicht der privaten Teilnahme an einer kulturellen Veranstaltung, einem Sportereignis, einer öffentlichen Festivität oder einer sonstigen Freizeitveranstaltung gedient hat«*. Eine Ministeriumssprecherin sagte der "Freien Presse", damit seien prinzipiell auch touristische Reisen nach Tschechien für zwei Tage ohne Einschränkungen möglich. Reisende sollten aber große Menschenansammlungen meiden. "Es soll keine Ermunterung zum Party-Tourismus sein".
> Vergangene Woche hatte die Bundesregierung hat ganz Tschechien als Corona-Risikogebiet eingestuft. Rückkehrer müssen sich seither für 14 Tage in Quarantäne begeben und unverzüglich das örtliche Gesundheitsamt kontaktieren. Aufgehoben werden kann die Quarantänepflicht durch ein negatives Corona-Testergebnis, das nicht älter als zwei Tage ist. In der Folge hatte es Verwirrung um Ausnahmeregelungen gegeben. Ein Sprecher der Bundespolizei sagte am Mittwochmorgen der "Freien Presse", die Quarantänepflicht habe bislang auch für Reisende gegolten, die lediglich zum Tanken und Einkaufen die Grenze überqueren.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. September 2020)

Was beinhaltet eigentlich der tschechische Ausnahmezustand? Die Fallzahlen sind ja mittlerweile die zweithöchsten je 100tsnd Einwohner in der EU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (30. September 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> @spümco ich hatte das gestern auch irgendwo gehört, bislang ist von einer 48h Regel aber noch nichts in den offiziellen *Informationen für Einreisende nach Sachsen* zu finden. Es muss demnach eine Anpassung der Verordnung erfolgen und dann gilt es ab Veröffentlichung bzw. bis auf Widerruf. Wäre eine gute Lösung, auch wenn das Risiko trotzdem jeder selber einschätzen muss. Für den Besuch des Klinovec zum Radfahren sind hier nur Schlangen an Kasse/Lift/Imbiss relevant bzw. zusätzliche Aktivitäten wie Restaurantbesuch, Einkauf und Tanken (darauf kann man ja derzeit ggf. verzichten).
> 
> Eben gefunden eine aktuelle Meldung der Freien Presse vom 30.09.2020:


Danke für den Link - da ist die Änderung mit den 48h schon offiziell zu finden - §3 Punkt 6 - zumindest deute ich das so...


			https://www.coronavirus.sachsen.de/download/SMS-SaechsCoronaQuarantaeneVO-Stand-2020-09-29.pdf


----------



## boe_ser (1. Oktober 2020)

Ja, gilt ab heute...


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Oktober 2020)

Meines Wissens gilt immer noch:



> Die §§ 1 und 2 gelten nicht für:
> ...
> 6.    Personen, die sich *weniger als 48 Stunden im Ausland aufgehalten haben* und deren Aufenthalt im Ausland nicht der privaten Teilnahme an einer kulturellen Veranstaltung, einem  Sportereignis,  einer  öffentlichen  Festivität  oder  einer  sonstigen  Freizeitveran-staltung gedient hat, sowie



Bin selbst am Dienstag über die Grenze, keine Kontrollen.


----------



## odolmann (23. Oktober 2020)

Aktuell hilft der Blick auf die sächsischen Verordnungen nicht mehr - denn unsere Nachbarn haben wegen der europaweit höchsten Infektionszahlen die Spielregeln geändert so dass die Einreise überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist 

Freie Presse vom 22.10.2020: Tschechien untersagt touristische Aufenthalte



> Seit diesem Donnerstag und bis 3. November 2020 ist die Einreise nach Tschechien aus Deutschland und allen anderen Ländern für touristische Aufenthalte nicht mehr gestattet. Das geht aus einer Meldung des Auswärtigen Amtes hervor. Personen, die sich bereits in Tschechien aufhalten, können jedoch ihren Aufenthalt beenden, heißt es weiter. Durchreisen sind für Deutsche weiterhin erlaubt.
> 
> Geschäfts- und Dienstreisen, Familienbesuche, Reisen aus medizinischen Gründen, zur Wahrnehmung von Behördenterminen und zur Teilnahme an Hochzeiten und Bestattungen sind für Deutsche weiterhin möglich, solange Deutschland als Staat mit geringem Risiko gilt - als solcher wird die Bundesrepublik derzeit noch in Tschechien gelistet.


----------



## Lothar2 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wobei man "touristische Aufenthalte" nicht all zu eng gefasst interpretieren sollte. Sport und Spiel im Freien sind weiterhin erlaubt und erwünscht! Zum Radeln, Wandern und den sportlichen Downhill kann man also weiter bedenkenlos die Grenze überschreiten.


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Spaß gemacht, bei einer grenznahen Polizeidienststelle anzufragen- die wissen es selbst nicht!  Na jedenfalls werden von deutscher Seite keine Kontrollen durchgeführt.

*Aber*, gefunden auf der Seite der tschechischen Botschaft:

Einreisebestimmungen für die Tschechische Republik



> Touristische und Besuchsreisen nach Tschechien sind ab dem 22. Oktober bis 3. November 2020 nicht möglich. Einreisen in die Tschechische Republik kann man nur aus notwendigen unaufscheibbaren Gründen



Ich fürchte, einen Ausflug mit dem Rad werden die Tschechen wohl nicht als unaufschiebbar erachten. 



> Sport und Spiel im Freien sind weiterhin erlaubt und erwünscht!



Das gilt nur für die Tschechen, weil dort eine Ausgangssperre besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boe_ser (27. Oktober 2020)

Auf der offiziellen Seite des Trailparks heißt es heute:

Wir haben wieder geöffnet: Mittwoch (09:30 - 16:00)   

*Kommen Sie mit uns, um die Sommersaison zu beenden. Diese Woche ist zum letzten Mal von Mittwoch bis Sonntag (28. 10. – 1. 11.) geöffnet. Wir alle bitten Sie, beim Einsteigen den Abstand einzuhalten und Schutzmasken zu tragen. An der unteren Station finden Sie ein offene Durchreiche. Der Verleih von Fahrrädern und Rollern jedoch eingestellt werden.

Aktualisiert am:* 27.10.2020 um 12:30


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2020)

Aus mdr:

_ Die "Freie Presse" schreibt unter Berufung auf die Botschaft der Tschechischen Republik in Berlin, dass Einkaufstouren im Rahmen des kleinen Grenzverkehrs mit dem erneuten Lockdown nicht mehr gestattet seien. Das betreffe auch das Tanken und die Nutzung grenzüberschreitender Wanderwege. _


----------



## boe_ser (28. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, hat heute der Botschafter verlauten lassen. Wahrscheinlich aufgrund Unklarheiten des Begriffs "touristische Zwecke".


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (28. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aus mdr:
> 
> _... und die Nutzung grenzüberschreitender Wanderwege. _



Utopisch - das kann ja weder einer kontrollieren noch bekommt man es immer mit bei einer grünen Grenze wie im Erzgebirge, wo man genau ist. Eigentlich kann da maximal der PKW-Verkehr überprüft werden und ob jkemand in eine Gaststätte will. Der Rest kann nur Eigenverantwortung sein. 

Wir waren im Frühjahr, als es wieder erlaubt war, in Rabenberg. Da waren auch Tschechen da, obwohl damals die Grenze noch zu war. Die sind einfach mit dem Rad angereist.


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Oktober 2020)

Habe gestern eine zweistündige Runde, mit dem Rad, hinter der Grenze gedreht. PKW Grenzübergang war offen, unkontrolliert, Hinweise habe ich keine gesehen. Beim letzten Lockdown in Tschechien standen da Polizeifahrzege quer. Hmmm...


----------



## odolmann (28. Oktober 2020)

Auch ein Tempo 50 innerorts kann nicht flächendeckend kontrolliert werden 🙄 und dennoch halten sich die meisten daran denn stichprobenartig wird eben die Einhaltung von Verkehrsregeln wie auch sonstigen Vorschriften oder Gesetzen überprüft. Die Frage, welche sich jeder stellen sollte, ist doch *muss man* rüber oder kann man nicht woanders seine letzten Runden der Saison drehen? Zugegeben haben wir letztes Wochenende auch Tschechen in Schöneck gesehen, ob die aber mit dem Rad angereist sind kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (29. Oktober 2020)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja von Eigenverantwortung. Wie im Straßenverkehr, ja. Dazu gehört sicher auch, jetzt keine weitschweifenden Ausflüge zu planen. Zumal sich das mit den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ja eh zerschlagen hat nach dem gestrigen Tag. Es sei denn, man will zelten.


----------



## boe_ser (2. November 2020)

Weil ja das Chaos ja noch nicht groß genug ist: Aufenthalt von bis zu 24h in Tschechien (Tanken, Einkaufen usw.) wieder möglich.


----------



## odolmann (2. November 2020)

Mit solchen Aussagen werden völlig falsche Anreize gesetzt - außerdem wurde die Saison doch ohnehin am Wochenende beendet?! Der sog. kleine Grenzverkehr soll für die Bewohner der Grenzregion die Grundversorgung sicherstellen. Wenn also der Weg über die Grenze kürzer ist als bis zur nächsten Stadt auf dt. Seite mit Einkaufsladen/Tanke dann bleibt die Ein-/Ausreise weiterhin möglich. Die MTB-Tour durch den Wald stellt sicher kein Risiko dar, aber den Grenzübertritt vermeiden kann man durch eine Routenwahl schon.


----------



## boe_ser (2. November 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> ...Der sog. kleine Grenzverkehr soll für die Bewohner der Grenzregion die Grundversorgung sicherstellen. Wenn also der Weg über die Grenze kürzer ist als bis zur nächsten Stadt auf dt. Seite mit Einkaufsladen/Tanke dann bleibt die Ein-/Ausreise weiterhin möglich. Die MTB-Tour durch den Wald stellt sicher kein Risiko dar, aber den Grenzübertritt vermeiden kann man durch eine Routenwahl schon.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du Dir die Grenzregion vorstellst, aber zur "Grundversorgung" nach Tschechien? Nicht wirklich...
Dass die Tschechen aus den Grenzdörfern zu uns zum Einkaufen kommen, war ja weiterhin erlaubt und wurde rege genutzt.
Und warum ich, so lange es nicht verboten ist, nicht auf tschechischer Seite fahren soll (auch wenn es nicht der BikePark ist), entzieht sich jeder Logik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2020)

boe_ser schrieb:


> ..
> Und warum ich, so lange es nicht verboten ist, nicht auf tschechischer Seite fahren soll (auch wenn es nicht der BikePark ist), entzieht sich jeder Logik.


Kommst du im Falle eines Unfalls nicht auf die jeweilige Seite ins Krankenhaus? Hab da mal was zu im TV gesehen, war allerdings in Bayern.


----------



## boe_ser (2. November 2020)

Das wäre dann auch beim Einkauf so...


----------



## obivanonce (31. Januar 2021)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Hier die neue Enduro Line 2020 komplett ... letzte Woche aufgenommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht geil aus, der Trail! Allerdings fällt es mir immer schwer anhand solcher Videos den Schwierigkeitsgrad einzuordnen, da die Steilheit / Größe von Hindernissen durch die Gopro immer ziemlich verzerrt wird.

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu Trails aus dem 3-Länder-Enduro-Gebiet (Bunker-, Schönebentrail zB.) oder Latsch (Tschili)? Ist das vergleichbar oder ist der Klinovec-Enduro da deutlich anspruchsvoller?

Bisher war Klinovec für mich trotz akzeptabler Entfernung eher wenig interessant, da die Flow-Lines schnell langweilig werden und die "alte" DH-Strecke mir fürs Enduro-Bike (bzw. generell) zu krass ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2021)

Wenn dir die DH mit vollwertigem Enduro zu krass ist, ist es die Enduro Strecke auch. Unten teilen die sich ja auch das Steinfeld - und das Geblocker auf der Enduro ist heftiger als das, auch wenn man da nicht so schnell ist. Wenn man die Stufen in der DH nicht springt, ist die DH mit weniger Federweg schon arg. Aber die Enduro auch.

Die Enduro war letztes Jahr gegenüber den Jahren davor zwar etwas einfacher (zwei drei harte Stufen im Schräghang sind geglättet), aber insgesamt rumpliger, weil weniger erdig.

Mit den Wurzelmassakern am Reschen kann ich es aus der Erinnerung schlecht vergleichen.
Das Steinfeld im Tschilli ist ja etwas eigen, da nicht gebaut. Dem Enduro Trail merkt man an, dass er gebaut ist. Linie finden ist leichter, aber die Linie ist nicht leichter.


----------



## obivanonce (31. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! 

Aktuell fahre ich ein Santa Cruz Bronson. Also kein reinrassiges Race Enduro, aber schon mehr Reserven als die meisten Trail Bikes. Das letzte mal Klinovec ist schon länger her und war mit einem Canyon Spectral aus der Zeit vor long&slack. Damit war mir die DH zu krass. Allerdings bin ich seitdem auch deutlich besser geworden, weshalb ich es mir einfach kommende Saison ansehen werde, denke ich.

Auf jeden Fall gut, dass der Park ein bisschen mehr Abwechlsung abseits der Flowtrails bekommen hat


----------



## loam (31. Januar 2021)

Die Trails vom Irmisch bzw. die Enduro Trails in Bozi sind schon gut gut technisch. Immer wieder eine Herausforderung.
Die Flowlines da finde ich die geilsten Flowtracks, wo ich jemals gefahren bin. 15 Minuten oder länger einfach nur Fahren, und auf der ganzen Strecke vielleicht 2 3 mal die Bremse bissl antippen. DAS ist Flowtrail. Einfach perfekt gebaut und mega spaßig.

Liebe diesen Park einfach mit allem was dazugehört.


----------



## Dogart (2. Februar 2021)

obivanonce schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus, der Trail! Allerdings fällt es mir immer schwer anhand solcher Videos den Schwierigkeitsgrad einzuordnen, da die Steilheit / Größe von Hindernissen durch die Gopro immer ziemlich verzerrt wird.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu Trails aus dem 3-Länder-Enduro-Gebiet (Bunker-, Schönebentrail zB.) oder Latsch (Tschili)? Ist das vergleichbar oder ist der Klinovec-Enduro da deutlich anspruchsvoller?
> 
> Bisher war Klinovec für mich trotz akzeptabler Entfernung eher wenig interessant, da die Flow-Lines schnell langweilig werden und die "alte" DH-Strecke mir fürs Enduro-Bike (bzw. generell) zu krass ist.


Bunker und Schönebentrial fand ich beide einfacher. Der obere Teil in Klinovec ist noch einfacher, die Mitte finde ich vergleichbar mit dem Schönebentrail, aber unten finde ich den Endurotrail in Klinovec schon schwerer. Schöneben ist meine Frau komplett runter, aber in Klinovec war an den Drops unten Schluss. Sind den dann immer bis zur Hälfte gefahren und in den Baron gewechselt.


----------



## FJ836 (3. Februar 2021)

Dogart schrieb:


> Bunker und Schönebentrial fand ich beide einfacher. Der obere Teil in Klinovec ist noch einfacher, die Mitte finde ich vergleichbar mit dem Schönebentrail, aber unten finde ich den Endurotrail in Klinovec schon schwerer. Schöneben ist meine Frau komplett runter, aber in Klinovec war an den Drops unten Schluss. Sind den dann immer bis zur Hälfte gefahren und in den Baron gewechselt.



Schöner Grundspeed und vor allem das perfekte Bike für sowas 🍻


----------



## Dogart (8. Februar 2021)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Schöner Grundspeed und vor allem das perfekte Bike für sowas 🍻


Danke. Ja das Rallon gefällt mir echt gut. Sonst habe ich die Räder immer nach zwei Jahren gewechselt, diesmal werde ich aber defintiv dabei bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (8. Februar 2021)

Dogart schrieb:


> Danke. Ja das Rallon gefällt mir echt gut. Sonst habe ich die Räder immer nach zwei Jahren gewechselt, diesmal werde ich aber defintiv dabei bleiben.



Geht mir ganz genauso ... das Teil wird mich noch ein paar Jahre begleiten, da könnte nur eine Rallon Version des Rise was dran ändern (mein Alter und so 😜)


----------



## odolmann (19. Mai 2021)

Gestern wurde der Saisonstart 2021 verkündet - los geht's übermorgen am Freitag den 21.05. mit den Strecken RUBIN, BARON und Downhill sowie Illegal (ist das die Enduro?). AZUR ist im oberen Bereich wahrscheinlich wegen Schnee noch geschlossen, nach Sektion 2 auf RUBIN kann man aber auch auf diesen Trail wechseln. Nachzulesen ist das alles auf der Homepage oder bei Fb, Insta & co.

Seit 5 Tagen besteht auch bei Grenzübertritt DE->CZ und CZ->DE keine Quarantänepflicht mehr solange der Aufenthalt nicht länger als 12h dauert, das sollte für die meisten Besucher aus Deutschland wohl ausreichen.

Die Medien berichteten darüber und offiziell z.B. findet man es auf der Seite des Auswärten Amts


> Die Einreise aus Deutschland ist, mit Ausnahme des Grenzverkehrs von weniger als 12 Stunden, ausschließlich aus triftigem Grund möglich.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2021)

Hauptsache nicht in OWI aussteigen bei der 678er Inzidenz  ..

St. Joachimsthal angeblich nur 45er Inzidenz, das klingt ja gut.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (20. Mai 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht in OWI aussteigen bei der 678er Inzidenz  ..



🤦‍♂️
Na pass nur auf bei der 45.
1,5m Abstand in der Liftschlange. Und nicht erschrecken - das Personal trägt keine Maske.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2021)

Gibt es jetzt im oberen Teil eine Verlängerung der Enduroline neben der DH?
Sah auf einigen Instastorys so aus. Weis da wer was?


----------



## slacker666 (31. Mai 2021)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt im oberen Teil eine Verlängerung der Enduroline neben der DH?
> Sah auf einigen Instastorys so aus. Weis da wer was?


Ja. Das war letztes Jahr schon so. Die Enduroline startet direkt neben dem Starthügel der DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (31. Mai 2021)

Ich muss da auch unbedingt mal wieder hin. Lieblingspark !


----------



## Katrin1985 (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Leute!

War jemand von Euch in den vergangenen Wochen mal an einem Freitag da und kann mir sagen, ob da auch sooo viel los war?
Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder raus und überlege deswegen morgen Urlaub zu nehmen.
Da ich insgesamt 500km fahre, möchte ich das natürlich bestmöglich ausnutzen und nicht jedes Mal ne halbe Stunde an der Seilbahn stehen. 
Hatte Videos von Wochenenden gesehen, da war ja immer mehr als die Hölle los :-D

Also, vielleicht hat ja wer Infos..

Danke vorab  

LG, Katrin


----------



## BoulderTom (17. Juni 2021)

Wir waren letzten Freitag da, was auch der erste Trainingstag für den Tschechische Enduro Serie an dem WE war. Trotzdem konnten wir immer mindestens gleich durchs Drehkreuz am Lift durch und mussten maximal von dort bis zum Lift anstehen. Sollte an einem normalen Freitag also nochmal entspannter sein.

Die geshapten Trails (Baron/Rubin) waren in sehr gutem Zustand, Downhill auch gut in Schuss und Irmtrail bisschen matschig, aber da kann außer dem Regen keiner was dafür.


----------



## Katrin1985 (17. Juni 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klingt sehr gut! 
Negativ-Tests oder Voranmeldung ist ja mittlerweile nicht mehr notwendig oder?
Hat sich auf dem Baron streckentechnisch viel verändert?


----------



## BoulderTom (17. Juni 2021)

Nein, keine Tests oder Ähnliches notwendig. Trails sind von der Streckenführung unverändert


----------



## Katrin1985 (17. Juni 2021)

Besten Dank und einen schönen Tag Dir!!


----------



## spümco (18. Juni 2021)

Das Übernachten auf dem Berg ist leider nicht mehr möglich - war ein schöner Campingspot...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> Das Übernachten auf dem Berg ist leider nicht mehr möglich - war ein schöner Campingspot...







__





						Mit einem Wohnmobil nach Klínovec - SKIAREÁL KLÍNOVEC
					

Největší lyžařský areál v Krušných horách.




					klinovec.cz
				




Ist Parken oben am Lift dann auch nicht mehr möglich - hört sich ja so an in dem Insta Post ("Bitte beachtet nochmal, dass Camping und Parken oben rund um die Seilbahn nicht mehr möglich ist ☝️")?


----------



## hemorider (18. Juni 2021)

#vanlife, war abzusehen, sah aber auch teilweise aus da.... aka Risiko des Ruhms


----------



## odolmann (18. Juni 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Parken auf der Piste bzw. auf den Ziehwegen zwischen den Bergstationen der Sessellifte ist wohl passé, die Flächen sollen für Strecken / Elemente genutzt werden. Es bleiben die offiziellen Parkplätze des Skigebiet / Trailpark, wobei sich die Nummerierung je nach Quelle von denen bei google maps unterscheidet:

Nordseite P1+P2+P3 (Talstation 4-KSB Damska / Infozentrum)
Neklid P4 (Bergstation 3SB) bei maps als P6+P7 gelistet
Südseite P3 (Talstation 4-KSB PrimaExpress) bei maps als P4+P5 gelistet
rund um das Gipfelgebäude auf dem Berg, als P10 bei maps gelistet, m.E.n. aber ein anderer (privater oder kommunaler) Betreiber
entlang der Auffahrtsstraße zum Gipfel (nach der Schranke) gibt es auch noch etwa 150 Parkflächen, wohl eher für Wanderer gedacht aber wäre näher am Trailpark als P1 bis P3
im Facebook Artikel wir noch der zentrale P in Bozi Dar als WoMo Stellplatz genannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (18. Juni 2021)

N´Abend Gemeinde 

War heute da, MEEEGAAAA  Bin glücklicher wie ein kleines Kind, das einen Lolly bekommt 

Dort oben, quasi unterm Lift, ist tatsächlich nix mehr mit parken o.Ä.

War heute nicht so viel los, was sich morgen gewiss ändern wird 

Warum ich eigentlich schreib: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich dort vllt die ein oder andere Crew von Euch mal daten könnte. Klingt komisch, is aber so  Bin, wenn dann, immer allein dort u hätte gern paar Leute zum Schnacken für zwischendurch u für ne Wurst u ne Cola.. 
Falls das ne Rolle spielt, fahre viel Baron u hin u wieder Rubin.. Beim DH bin i allerdings raus...

Aber zum schnattern für zwischendrin spielt das wahrscheinlich keine Rolle.

Vllt hat ja jemand Lust, dann lasst es mich wissen  Meine Favoritentage wären Freitag u Samstag..

Wahrscheinlich Off-Topic, aber war zu faul zu suchen 

Cheers & gute Nacht!
Eine sehr glückliche Katrin


----------



## RFID (24. Juni 2021)

Meine Bike-Saison wurde leider früher beendet als mir lieb war ☹️ Auf der Baron Jumpline stand plötzlich ein anderer Biker mitten in der Landung und ich bin mit knapp 50 km/h sehr unsanft abgestiegen…


----------



## Permafrost (24. Juni 2021)

Gute Besserung


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juni 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Meine Bike-Saison wurde leider früher beendet als mir lieb war ☹️ Auf der Baron Jumpline stand plötzlich ein anderer Biker mitten in der Landung und ich bin mit knapp 50 km/h sehr unsanft abgestiegen…


Wie geht's dem anderen?


----------



## RFID (24. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie geht's dem anderen?



er hatte nix weiter, da ich ihn in meinem Ausweichversuch glaube nur mit dem rechten Lenkerende bzw. meiner rechten Hand touchiert hatte. Vor Ort meinte er, dass ihm nix fehle. Leider hatte ich mir vor lauter Adrenalin und Sorge, wie ich schnell in ein deutsches Krankenhaus komme, vergessen mir seine Daten geben zu lassen.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (24. Juni 2021)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Vllt hat ja jemand Lust, dann lasst es mich wissen  Meine Favoritentage wären Freitag u Samstag..
> 
> Wahrscheinlich Off-Topic, aber war zu faul zu suchen
> 
> ...


Hallo Katrin,

Bin auch immer wieder mal so zwischen Freitag-Sonntag in Klínovec. Kommt eigentlich regelmäßig vor - ca. 1-2x monatlich. Du kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du das nächste Mal dort bist. Fahre meist mit meinem Cousin und kommen aus Raum DD.

Edit: Wir nutzen Rubin jedoch nur zum Warmfahren/Ausklingen lassen und fahren i.d.R. Baron und IRM. DH nur wenn wir es uns mal richtig gönnen wollen 

Grüße
Minh


----------



## MelleA3 (9. Juli 2021)

Wir (= Pärchen aus Leipzig ) planen für morgen unseren ersten Besuch in Klínovec und sind schon mega gespannt . Da das Wetter die Tage nicht so prickelnd ist, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Matsch-Grad der Trails bzw. ob sie eher schnell wieder abtrocknen?

Unsere AMs sind eher im Trockensetup (war klasse für die Trails im Urlaub (Fiss-Serfaus-Ladis) vor 2 Wochen ), aber jetzt... hatte nur ne MM Soft noch rumliegen, die jetzt zur Sicherheit vorne aufgezogen ist.

Falls ansonsten noch jemand morgen dort unterwegs ist, gerne melden ;-)


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (9. Juli 2021)

MelleA3 schrieb:


> Wir (= Pärchen aus Leipzig ) planen für morgen unseren ersten Besuch in Klínovec und sind schon mega gespannt . Da das Wetter die Tage nicht so prickelnd ist, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Matsch-Grad der Trails bzw. ob sie eher schnell wieder abtrocknen?
> 
> Unsere AMs sind eher im Trockensetup (war klasse für die Trails im Urlaub (Fiss-Serfaus-Ladis) vor 2 Wochen ), aber jetzt... hatte nur ne MM Soft noch rumliegen, die jetzt zur Sicherheit vorne aufgezogen ist.
> 
> Falls ansonsten noch jemand morgen dort unterwegs ist, gerne melden ;-)


Hallo Melle,

Ich bin schon häufiger bei strömendem Regen in Klínovec gefahren. Die Flowlines und hier besonders der Rubin werden dann im unteren Teil zu Pfützenwundern. Der Baron ist dann noch gut fahrbar. Den IRM kann man nass fahren, ist dann aber eher ein wildes Rumgerutsche, als Spaß. Für Anfänger daher nicht zu empfehlen. Die DHK bin ich nass noch nicht gefahren.
Ich war letzte Woche auch in Serfaus und habe dort paar Leipziger kennen gelernt  Nur zur Sicherheit und obwohl es Zeitlich um eine Woche nicht hinhaut, aber wir haben uns nicht zufällig im Marende in Fiss getroffen?

Gruß
Minh


----------



## MelleA3 (9. Juli 2021)

Hi Minh! 

Ist ja wieder ein mega Zufall  jaa in Leipzig gibts kaum was zu fahren, da müssen alle immer ausschwärmen   Wenn ich so überlege, waren wir am 25. (Abreisetag) und glaube ~22. im Maredo (meinst du bestimmt? Soo lecker da 🤤) in Fiss Essen, mit unserer 4,5J alten Maus. Weiß nicht, ob das passt? Werden den Azur in Klínovec mal Scouten für unsere Kleene, ab wann der so gehen könnte .

Wegen den Strecken, danke für die Empfehlungen! Der Baron sah im Video eben gut aus, IRM/DH würden wir im trockenen gerne probieren, aber scheint ja arg steil zu sein und so ohne 2. Park-LRS mit Dickeren und pannensicheren Schlappen vielleicht zu gewagt für morgen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (9. Juli 2021)

Na dann war's doch nur ein Zufall. An eine 4.5J alte Maus erinnere ich mich nicht... Oder meinst du einen Hund?  Marede ist die Bar neben/am dem Hubertushof Hotel. Aber zeitlich war das auch genau eine Woche später.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juli 2021)

MelleA3 schrieb:


> IRM/DH würden wir im trockenen gerne probieren, aber scheint ja arg steil zu sein


Ich habe den als arg verwurzelt und verwinkelt im Erinnerung, steil eher nicht.
Egal - im Nassen m.E.n. was für Könner.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (15. Juli 2021)

Plant jemand dieses WE nach Klínovec zu fahren? War jetzt seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr dort. Wie ist der aktuelle Streckenzustand?


----------



## MelleA3 (15. Juli 2021)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Na dann war's doch nur ein Zufall. An eine 4.5J alte Maus erinnere ich mich nicht... Oder meinst du einen Hund?  Marede ist die Bar neben/am dem Hubertushof Hotel. Aber zeitlich war das auch genau eine Woche später.



😁 Neee unsere Maus = echtes Mädel ☺️.



magura_newton schrieb:


> Plant jemand dieses WE nach Klínovec zu fahren? War jetzt seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr dort. Wie ist der aktuelle Streckenzustand?



Kann jetzt nur vom letzten Samstag berichten, Anfangs die ersten 3 Fahrten Azur+Rubin zwischen ~ 10/12 Uhr noch oben sehr pfützig,unten besser, hat aber alles schnell getrocknet. Hatten nach dem ersten zwei Abfahrten aber noch die komplette Hose durchweicht 😐 Ab Mittags sind wir nur noch Baron gefahren (was für eine geile Strecke 🙈🙈!!!), Da war es fast überwiegend schon wieder gut abgetrocknet.
Downhill, was man vom Lift aus sieht, war noch deutlich länger Nass wegen dem Waldboden & sind wir deshalb nicht noch gefahren.
Weiß nicht wie der Zustand dort sonst ist, ließ sich aber alles sehr gut fahren und gab eigentlich kaum Bremswellen oder ähnliches


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2021)

Ob das grad fahrbar ist und die nächsten Tage?





__





						Wetterstation Oberwiesenthal - Vorhersage
					





					wetterstationen.meteomedia.de


----------



## Katrin1985 (18. Juli 2021)

Wie ist’s denn aktuell so mit dem Andrang am Prima-Express an Samstagen? Lange Wartezeiten?
Hab gelesen, dass es jetzt noch eine 2. Seilbahn von der anderen Seite hoch zum Berg gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (19. Juli 2021)

War heute (Sonntag) und der Andrang hielt sich trotz gutem Wetter in Grenzen. Anstehen musste man nicht wirklich lange.


----------



## spümco (28. Juli 2021)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, dass es jetzt noch eine 2. Seilbahn von der anderen Seite hoch zum Berg gibt.


Der 2. Lift von der anderen Seite wird so aber nicht zur Entspannung am PRIMA Express beitragen, da alle vorhanden Strecken nunmal zur Talstation des PRIMA Express führen. 
Habe aber dieses Jahr bisher (zum Glück) noch nicht die halbstündigen Wartezeiten vom letzten Jahr erlebt...


----------



## Katrin1985 (3. August 2021)

Du hast ja sowas von Recht, i Blödi 😅 Jemand vor Ort heute, morgen, Donnerstag?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2021)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein: ich bin am Wochenende im Erzgebirge und würde auch gerne nen Tag rüber in den Trail Park Klinovec. Muss ich das Online noch anmelden, oder zählt das eher als Durchreise? Übernachtung ist in Deutschland und ich bin vollständig geimpft.
War gerade auf der Seite des tschechischen Innenministeriums aber bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob nun anmelden oder nicht.
Danke.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein: ich bin am Wochenende im Erzgebirge und würde auch gerne nen Tag rüber in den Trail Park Klinovec. Muss ich das Online noch anmelden, oder zählt das eher als Durchreise? Übernachtung ist in Deutschland und ich bin vollständig geimpft.
> War gerade auf der Seite des tschechischen Innenministeriums aber bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob nun anmelden oder nicht.
> Danke.


Ich verstehe das so, daß Durchreise und kleiner Grenzverkehr bis 24h kein Formular erfordern (man kann ja auch gar keine Zieladresse nennen).








						Neue Einreiseregeln: So läuft jetzt der Kleine Grenzverkehr nach Tschechien
					

Der kleine Grenzverkehr nach Tschechien ist weiterhin erlaubt. Wegen der Ausbreitung der Delta-Variante wurden aber die Einreisebedingungen verschärft. | TAG24




					www.tag24.de


----------



## Lothar2 (10. August 2021)

Genau, kleiner Grenzverkehr bis 24h ist ohne Probleme möglich.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (10. August 2021)

Sonntag jemand da?


----------



## blockschubser (11. August 2021)

Wie sieht denn die Liftschlange jetzt in den Ferien an den Wochenenden aus?
Wir überlegen ob wir in den nächsten Wochen mal einen Samstag hinfahren aber ich kenn die Lifte ja aus dem Winter und da kann man schon manchmal ne Weile stehen. x)


----------



## sebbl111 (11. August 2021)

Sind die Strecken vom Rennen der tschechischen Enduro Serie alle samt wie die vergangenen Jahre zugelegt?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2021)

Ich war eben da, und es gab keine Schlange, den ganzen Tag nicht.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es Samstags aussieht wie Winterberg.

Die Strecken der Rennen hab ich nicht gesehen. Fahr halt paarmal Irm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (11. August 2021)

Die vorletzten beiden Samstage, sah es am Lift Top aus, zumindest bis Mittag keine Schlangen.
 Das Beste entgeht euch aber wenn ihr den Lift nutzt, paar anspruchsvolle und aussichtsreiche Teile des Stoneman führen wieder nach Oben und den Blick vom Hadi Hora sollte man sich auch nicht entgehen lassen. 😁


----------



## sebbl111 (12. August 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich war eben da, und es gab keine Schlange, den ganzen Tag nicht.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es Samstags aussieht wie Winterberg.


Also ich weiß nicht, wie es in Winterberg aussieht. Allerdings kann man am KB bei Pech tatsächlich auch mal mehr als eine halbe Stunde am Lift warten. Zu Beginn dieser Saison war das gefühlt recht häufig der Fall. Aber vielleicht hat sich das auch rumgesprochen und es kommen nicht mehr ganz so viele Leute. 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Strecken der Rennen hab ich nicht gesehen. Fahr halt paarmal Irm.


Naja die Strecken sind auch nicht direkt am Bikepark dran. Man muss schon wissen, wo die gewesen sind. 
Aber statt den ganzen Tag 10 mal Irm zu fahren wäre etwas Abwechslung definitiv nicht verkehrt. Die Strecken im Rennen waren nämlich wirklich sehr schön angelegt.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2021)

Da gebe ich dir durchaus recht.

Letztes Jahr in Winterberg, unter der Woche (aber das sind nur 15min, da sehr schneller Lift):






PS: grad mal gegoogelt, hier die Strecken 2021, sind ja vor Ort leicht nachschaubar: https://www.enduroserie.cz/uploads/Klínovec2021/Race_Hobby_Ebike_Newbie.jpg


----------



## Homer4 (12. August 2021)

Ich bin heute und morgen da. Null Grenzkontrollen, null Masken im Park! 
Nina Hoffmann war heute da . Hab direkt bei ihr geparkt...
War sehr leer. Strecken top.  Warp Geschwindigkeit auf Rot und schwarz. Dh bin ich nicht gefahren. War mit HT, falls das als Ausrede zählt. Enduro trail schon.

Essen unten am Lift unbedingt die Bratwurst! Mit Salat, Brot, Meerrettich etc.
Tagesticket 30€, 4h 26€


----------



## Lothar2 (12. August 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> hier die Strecken 2021, sind ja vor Ort leicht nachschaubar



Nach der RZ1 muss ich demnächst direkt mal schauen. Kaum zu glauben, dass dort eine Piste runter gehen soll. 😲 An dem Hang gibts doch eigentlich nur dichtes Unterholz und riesiges Felsgeröll.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Nina Hoffmann war heute da . Hab direkt bei ihr geparkt...


Warum ist sie nicht in Maribor?
Den Irm runter werd ich wohl nie in ihrer Zeit schaffen ..
Gestern war Fischi da. Hab nicht bei ihm geparkt . 

Ich fand den Rubin im zweiten Teil grenzwertig. Waren da immer diese tückischen Doubles? Wie schnell muss man sein, um die zu überspringen?

Baron ist aber top in Schuss. Auch Irm, abgesehen von dieser neuen Linie in der Mitte um das abgeholzte Stück.


----------



## Katrin1985 (12. August 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum ist sie nicht in Maribor?
> Den Irm runter werd ich wohl nie in ihrer Zeit schaffen ..
> Gestern war Fischi da. Hab nicht bei ihm geparkt .
> 
> ...





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum ist sie nicht in Maribor?
> Den Irm runter werd ich wohl nie in ihrer Zeit schaffen ..
> Gestern war Fischi da. Hab nicht bei ihm geparkt .
> 
> ...


Huhu  Ich war auch in den letzten 2 Wochen mehrfach da u mir sind die Doubles aufm Rubin auch aufgefallen. Die waren vorher so nicht geshapt.. 
Muss man wirklich aufpassen, dass es einen da nicht völlig aushebelt, so als Rat für alle die, die vorher meinen, die Strecke zu kennen


----------



## Homer4 (12. August 2021)

Die Doubles haben mir gefallen. Aber gut, halt mit HT. Fully kein plan. Musste gut boosten und abziehen. 
Mein Traum wäre den Park mit dem Paradox v3 und einer Diamond d1 zu besuchen.
Speed auf Rot und schwarz ist wirklich wie im Flipper Automaten. Wahnsinn. Ähnlich Pumptrack.


----------



## Homer4 (12. August 2021)

Obwohl ich auch auf viele andere Kurzhuber in klinovec Mal fahren würde wollen: Phantom, following, trail 429. Räder, die auf einfachen strecken nach Geschwindigkeit gieren. Angeblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (12. August 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Nach der RZ1 muss ich demnächst direkt mal schauen. Kaum zu glauben, dass dort eine Piste runter gehen soll. 😲 An dem Hang gibts doch eigentlich nur dichtes Unterholz und riesiges Felsgeröll.


Dort runter gibt's schon länger einen Trail, sicher von den Locals mal angelegt. Viele Wurzeln und steil, tlw. weicher Boden und gar nicht so felsig wie die Südseite von Hadi Hora. Ist aber sicher 2 Jahre her dass ich den gefahren bin, kann natürlich auch neu trassiert worden sein...


----------



## sebbl111 (13. August 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: grad mal gegoogelt, hier die Strecken 2021, sind ja vor Ort leicht nachschaubar


Danke. Aber ich weiß ja wo die sind. Ich war nur seit dem Rennen nicht mehr dort und möchte in Erfahrung bringen, ob jemand über den Zustand der Strecken informiert ist. In den Vorjahren wurde diese nämlich akribisch wieder zugelegt, vielleicht verlieren die irgendwann mal die Lust darauf.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Danke. Aber ich weiß ja wo die sind. Ich war nur seit dem Rennen nicht mehr dort und möchte in Erfahrung bringen, ob jemand über den Zustand der Strecken informiert ist. In den Vorjahren wurde diese nämlich akribisch wieder zugelegt, vielleicht verlieren die irgendwann mal die Lust darauf.


Andere schauen aber vielleicht mal, wenn sie wissen wo.

Aber scheint fahrbar: https://www.strava.com/activities/5774817428 und https://www.strava.com/activities/5681355343#2854118524925001508
Über die Segmentsuche findet man sicher noch mehr Info.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (13. August 2021)

Ist jetzt am Sonntag jemand in Klínovec? Fahren ganztags hin.


----------



## sebbl111 (13. August 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Andere schauen aber vielleicht mal, wenn sie wissen wo.
> 
> Aber scheint fahrbar: https://www.strava.com/activities/5774817428 und https://www.strava.com/activities/5681355343#2854118524925001508
> Über die Segmentsuche findet man sicher noch mehr Info.



Super, danke! Dann lohnt es sich ja noch einmal hinzufahren.


----------



## Tillus (16. August 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne Bewertung der Trails auf der SDS? Mir sind gestern schön Grenzen aufgezeigt worden und ich würde für kommende Bikepark Besuche gerne irgend ne Vergleich haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2021)

Tillus schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne Bewertung der Trails auf der SDS?


Macht keinen Sinn, da die STS nicht für die Bewertung von zum Radfahren gebaute Wege gedacht und geeignet ist.
Ich sag mal so: Wer sicher S2 fährt, kommt auch die DH und den Irm-Trail einigermaßen flüssig runter. Wobei ich den Irm schwerer finde, da doch recht viele unflüssige Ecken drin sind.

Der Rest ist S0. Ja, auch der Baron.


----------



## morph027 (16. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Wer sicher S2 fährt, kommt auch die DH und den Irm-Trail *im trockenen* einigermaßen flüssig runter.
> 
> Der Rest ist S0. Ja, auch der Baron.


Habs mal ergänzt


----------



## ccpirat (16. August 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Danke. Aber ich weiß ja wo die sind. Ich war nur seit dem Rennen nicht mehr dort und möchte in Erfahrung bringen, ob jemand über den Zustand der Strecken informiert ist. In den Vorjahren wurde diese nämlich akribisch wieder zugelegt, vielleicht verlieren die irgendwann mal die Lust darauf.



Stage 1-3 ist definitiv noch fahrbar.
5 habe ich nicht probiert 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## blockschubser (17. August 2021)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was genau der Irm-Trail ist? 
Irgendwie eine Option von der Freeride/DH Strecke oder?


----------



## sebbl111 (17. August 2021)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Stage 1-3 ist definitiv noch fahrbar.


Danke für die Info! 



blockschubser schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was genau der Irm-Trail ist?


Auf der Trail Karte die Abschnitte 1b, 2b, 3b und 4b. 
Ursprünglich eine schöne natürliche und technische Strecke mit mehr Wurzeln und Steinen als du zählen kannst. Wird mittlerweile umgebaut zu einer ebenfalls schönen Strecke, die nur leider garnichts mehr mit dem Ursprungszustand zu tun hat und die man auch einfach 5m daneben hätte bauen können.


----------



## blockschubser (17. August 2021)

Ah ok danke dir.  😅


----------



## hemorider (17. August 2021)

blockschubser schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was genau der Irm-Trail ist?
> Irgendwie eine Option von der Freeride/DH Strecke oder?


Wurde auch früher oft als das Tschechische Bermuda Dreieck bezeichnet.
Da von Zeit zu Zeit so einige Guppetos in dezimierter Zahl unten ausgespuckt wurden


----------



## bulldozeNYC (28. August 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Sind die Strecken vom Rennen der tschechischen Enduro Serie alle samt wie die vergangenen Jahre zugelegt?


Yo sind zugelegt. Haben sich richtig Mühe dabei gegeben und sogar Verbotsschilder aufgehängt.

Edit, da ccpirat anderweitiges berichtet: möglicher weise gibt's da ein hin und her. Vor 2 Wochen wars jedenfalls ordentlich blockiert und machte eher keinen Spaß.


----------



## cito (6. September 2021)

Wo parkt man für den Trailpark Klinovec am besten?
Oben auf der Spitze oder kostet das was?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Wo parkt man für den Trailpark Klinovec am besten?
> Oben auf der Spitze oder kostet das was?


Unten. 
Oben sind nur noch wenige Plätze, da muss man früh anreisen.. 
Kostet nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (6. September 2021)

Also ich parke immer oben. Am WE könnte es tatsächlich voll werden.


----------



## Homer4 (6. September 2021)

Unten ist es so ungemütlich auf'm Parkplatz


----------



## sebbl111 (7. September 2021)

Alternativ kann man oben direkt hinter der Schranke parken. Dort sind dutzende Stellplätze. Allerdings muss man dann auch ca. 2 min bis zum Lift bzw. Start der Strecken kurbeln. 
Allgemein finde ich es aber sehr schade, dass man nicht mehr oben stehen soll. Wer über O-Tal anfährt, darf sich somit nochmal 20min länger ins Auto setzen und fährt im Idealfall an der Einfahrt zum gesperrten oberen Teil vorbei. Das nervt dann schon arg.


----------



## hemorider (7. September 2021)

Auf jeden Fall schade das man oben nichtmehr direkt am/unterm Lift stehen kann. So hatte man Mitfahrer, Pausen und das schnelle Catering immer gut im Blick.

Aber wie schon geschildert war das ja abzusehen, # vanlife und so, das sah aus wie auf einem schlechten Autobahn Rastplatz.


----------



## sebbl111 (7. September 2021)

Dass man den geschotterten Bereich direkt unterm Lift freimacht - ok. Wenn man noch Pumptracks oder sonst was bauen will, müssen die nunmal da hin. 
Aber wen soll das bei dem hinteren Bereich stören? 
Zumal es auch egal ist, ob da ein Van oder ein Fiat Panda steht. Wenn Autos dort sind, sieht es nun einmal aus wie auf einem Parkplatz. Oder eben einem Autobahn Rastplatz, wo halt auch Autos stehen.


----------



## hemorider (7. September 2021)

Wie du meinst, dort war hinter beinah jeden Busch eine Miene, Wegwerfgrill, Müllsäcke, Schleuche, Reifen, Flaschen usw. und ja, es stand auch ein Mülleimer am Lift. Aber wie gesagt, ich finde es auch schade.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2021)

Wenn man unten parkt, bekommt man aber Sightseeing durch das schöne St. Joachimsthal mit Billigtanke und radioaktiven Abraumhalden des alten Straflagers dazu. 

Und unten gibt's ein halbwegs brauchbares Klo und auf Anfrage eine Dusche.


----------



## sebbl111 (7. September 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> Wie du meinst, dort war hinter beinah jeden Busch eine Miene, Wegwerfgrill, Müllsäcke, Schleuche, Reifen, Flaschen usw. und ja, es stand auch ein Mülleimer am Lift. Aber wie gesagt, ich finde es auch schade.


Ok, ich war dieses Jahr kaum dort. Ist das so schlimm geworden? Das ist ja widerlich. 
Aber dann verlagert man das Problem ja nur nach unten. Zumindest in Bezug auf den Müll, dort stehen ja zumindest Toiletten Container. 

Aber alles in allem wäre das oben eben auch lösbar gewesen: durch Hinweis-/Verbotsschilder, mehr Mülltonnen und einen ordentlichen WC Container.


----------



## Downhillsocke (7. September 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man unten parkt, bekommt man aber Sightseeing durch das schöne St. Joachimsthal mit Billigtanke und radioaktiven Abraumhalden des alten Straflagers dazu.
> 
> Und unten gibt's ein halbwegs brauchbares Klo und auf Anfrage eine Dusche.


Wo hast du denn die strahlende Abraumhalde entdeckt? Das alte Bergwerk liegt ja am Parkplatz P0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2021)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die strahlende Abraumhalde entdeckt? Das alte Bergwerk liegt ja am Parkplatz P0.


Lt. OSM fährt man zum unteren Parkplatz in der Schleife direkt an der Halde des Edelleutstollens vorbei. Es gibt ja div Halden um Jachimov herum. Die Halde der Grube Einigkeit ist oberhalb Jachimov Südseite.









						Jáchymov – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## hemorider (7. September 2021)

Das ganze ErzgeBIERge strahl


----------



## Downhillsocke (7. September 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lt. OSM fährt man zum unteren Parkplatz in der Schleife direkt an der Halde des Edelleutstollens vorbei. Es gibt ja div Halden um Jachimov herum. Die Halde der Grube Einigkeit ist oberhalb Jachimov Südseite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allem die Azur verläuft fast über die strahlende Halde. Da wäre doch der Name Yellowcake viel besser


----------



## odolmann (8. September 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Wo parkt man für den Trailpark Klinovec am besten?
> Oben auf der Spitze oder kostet das was?


Wir waren letzten Sonntag oben, haben 10Uhr auf dem Plateau noch bequem einen Parkplatz gleich ganz vorn bei der Bergrettung gefunden. Ja es wird eng, auch andere Ausflügler parken dort, aber grundsätzlich bietet sich rund um den Gebäudekomplex m.M.n genug Fläche.

Vor einer Weile wurde vom Betreiber mitgeteilt dass auch die Damska 4-KSB läuft (aktuell nicht), dann könnte man alternativ unten am P1 parken und mit dem Lift hochfahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. September 2021)

Wir hatten da im August auch oben geparkt, aber unser Hotel war in Oberwiesenthal, sprich wir waren quasi als erste da weil nur wenige KM und von der Seite ist oben glaube auch kürzer.


----------



## sebbl111 (8. September 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> dann könnte man alternativ unten am P1 parken und mit dem Lift hochfahren.


Dann hat man ja weder Verpflegung noch Werkzeug/Ersatzteile direkt greifbar. Das halte ich nicht wirklich für eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cito (8. September 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> Vor einer Weile wurde vom Betreiber mitgeteilt dass auch die Damska 4-KSB läuft (aktuell nicht), dann könnte man alternativ unten am P1 parken und mit dem Lift hochfahren.


Je nachdem woher man anreist wäre das kürzer. Dann hätte man aber auch eine Abfahrt weniger oder müsste wahrscheinlich auf "normalen" Schotterpisten wieder runter zum Auto fahren.


----------



## Homer4 (8. September 2021)

Ich bin gerade da. Oben ist doch massig Platz. Furz leer und absolut sauber


----------



## loam (8. September 2021)

War schon länger nicht mehr dort.
Wenn ihr von "Oben darf man nicht mehr Parken" redet, meint ihr da den Schotterplatz direkt am Lift, neben dem Pumptrack? Da hatte ich nämlich früher geparkt. War glaube schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr dort, leider.


----------



## Homer4 (8. September 2021)

Ja. Der ist weg. Paar Meter weiter der Alte und der Neue


----------



## loam (8. September 2021)

Okay.
Hab noch nen lustiges Bild gefunden zu dem alten Parkplatz. Als ich dort ankam fand ich dieses Szenario vor


----------



## sebbl111 (9. September 2021)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Hab noch nen lustiges Bild gefunden zu dem alten Parkplatz. Als ich dort ankam fand ich dieses Szenario vor


Ich hätte glaube ich keine Abfahrt mehr gemacht sondern mich im Campingsessel davor gesetzt


----------



## loam (9. September 2021)

Haha, jo ich musste auch gut schmunzeln. 🤣

Das Blöde war, ich war spät nach langer Anreise dort angekommen und wollte noch gemütlich paar Laps auf den Flowtrails zum Eingrooven machen, bevor die zu machen.

Hab dann aber natürlich erstmal mit paar Mann da mit angepackt, und versucht den Dude aus seiner misslichen Lage zu befreien.
Das hat dann wieder so viel Zeit gekostet, dass ich glaube nur noch eine Abfahrt geschafft hab. Egal. 😝


----------



## bubble blower (15. September 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die Doubles haben mir gefallen. Aber gut, halt mit HT. Fully kein plan. Musste gut boosten und abziehen.
> Mein Traum wäre den Park mit dem Paradox v3 und einer Diamond d1 zu besuchen.
> Speed auf Rot und schwarz ist wirklich wie im Flipper Automaten. Wahnsinn. Ähnlich Pumptrack.


Die beiden Double-Kombis auf der linken oberen Spur, ok. Dann folgt ja etwas später eine Linkskurve und dann folgt da noch eine scheinbar doublebare (?) Variante mit der Landung kurz vor einer Rechtsanliegerkurve. Da muß man dann schon exakt und kurz anbremsen, oder? Insgesamt gute Features, aber in der vorzufindenen Art dann doch nicht sooo unanspruchsvoll, finde ich.


----------



## Homer4 (25. September 2021)

Definitiv sehr schwierig. Aber die erste Double Kombi lässt sich ja auch gut pushen. Habe die Sektion noch nicht geschafft.
Das Feature mit der Rechtskurve ist ebenfalls schwer, da muss man wirklich abziehen wollen bisher 2x geschafft.
Wenn ich alleine bin, trete ich auch fast nie auf'm Rubin. Find ich richtig genial. Manchmal bleibe ich fast stehen, dann haben sie den trail so gebaut, dass ich gefühlt auf Warpspeed komme. Ich liebe ihn.


----------



## loam (25. September 2021)

Klinovec sind die geilsten und längsten Flow Trails die ich je gefahren bin bisher.
15-20min fahren und nur paar Mal die Bremse ganz kurz antippen, wenn überhaupt. Da kann man wirklich davon sprechen das FLOW aufkommt, wenn es so genial gebaut ist.

Können sich sehr sehr viele Parks ne Scheibe von abschneiden meiner Meinung nach, weil in dem meisten Parks ist das eher ANTI Flow (zuviel bremsen, miese Kurvenradien, Brechsand des Todes, Uphills etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (25. September 2021)

Brechsand ist der Horror.


----------



## bubble blower (29. September 2021)

Brechsand ... Ich würd meinen: 🤮 
Die Roller bzw. Double Roller in Sektion 6 auf dem Rubin waren mir neu. Die sind schon gut so! Den am Einstieg zu Sektion 6 dürfte man wohl schaffen, wenn man direkt aus der 5 weiterbläst. Aber da sollte man besser noch frisch sein. Insgesamt kann man mittlerweile ja echt schöne Kombinationen unterschiedlicher Trailsektionen zusammenstellen und so abwechslungsreiche Runs hinlegen. Toller, an Tiefenmetern reicher Park!


----------



## cito (12. Oktober 2021)

Weiß jemand wie lange die Saison dieses Jahr geplant ist?


----------



## Homer4 (12. Oktober 2021)

Steht auf der HP die Liftzeiten. Oder wat?


----------



## hemorider (13. Oktober 2021)

Ende Oktober, dann ist TÜV fürn Lift. Quasi Hoch treten.


----------



## _Tim (14. Oktober 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange die Saison dieses Jahr geplant ist?


31.10.


----------



## DJTornado (15. Oktober 2021)

Heute am Berg 💦 Morgen soll☀️ kommen bei 4 Grad. Das wird eine Matschschlacht


----------



## hemorider (16. Oktober 2021)

Hält sich in Grenzen. Der Untergrund ist Dankbar....


----------



## DJTornado (16. Oktober 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> Hält sich in Grenzen. Der Untergrund ist Dankbar....


Stimmt, war besser als befürchtet. Absolut geiles Wetter heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paloma71 (28. Oktober 2021)

Weiß jemandob neue Strecken am Klinovec geplant sind ? Wird ja schon wieder kräftig gebuddelt. 8 km Jumpline ??


----------



## Homer4 (28. Oktober 2021)

Das wäre so irre geil


----------



## loam (28. Oktober 2021)

paloma71 schrieb:


> Wird ja schon wieder kräftig gebuddelt


Selber gesehen, oder woher kommt die Info?


----------



## paloma71 (28. Oktober 2021)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Selber gesehen, oder woher kommt die Info?


Das war keine Info....eher Hoffnung.


----------



## loam (28. Oktober 2021)

paloma71 schrieb:


> Das war keine Info....eher Hoffnung.



Nein..äärm ich meine: Hast du selber gesehen, dass die dort was neues Buddeln, oder kommt die Info von Irgendwo/Irgendwem anders?


----------



## DJTornado (28. Oktober 2021)

Vor einer Woche waren einige Teile vom Baron gesperrt und es wurde kräftig gebuddelt, sah aber eher nach Ausbesserungen aus. Neben Freeride/Downhill wurde auch kräftig gebuddelt, ob das aber zum Streckennetz gehören soll, war nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paloma71 (28. Oktober 2021)

Der Baron wurde ausgebessert. Wenn man mit dem Lift hoch gefahren ist, wurde auf der linken Seite gebaut, ungefähr dort wo die Enduro aus dem Wald kommt.


----------



## cito (28. Oktober 2021)

Mir sieht das eher wie ne neue Skipiste aus was da gebuddelt wird (was man sieht wenn man mit dem Lift hochfährt)


----------



## paloma71 (28. Oktober 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Mir sieht das eher wie ne neue Skipiste aus was da gebuddelt wird (was man sieht wenn man mit dem Lift hochfährt)


War mir halt bisschen zu schmal für eine Skipiste...


----------



## blockschubser (28. Oktober 2021)

So hab mich die letzten 40 Minuten durch's Alpin-Forum gewühlt, da sind ein paar experten dabei die alle größeren Veränderungen am Klinovec und am Fichtelberg Dokumentieren und anscheinend auch umfangreiches Insiderwissen habe.

Die schmale Skipiste die früher nur wenig mehr als ein Wanderweg war, wurde im unteren Bereich in den letzten 2 Sommern zu einer richtigen Piste ausgebaut, die große schneiße unten an der Talstation, wo auch die Trails raus kommen. Jetzt ist der Obere Teil dran.


----------



## Florian (29. Oktober 2021)

Darf man in Klinovec am 1.11, noch fahren, natürlich dann ohne Lift?

Macht das ohne Lift Sinn?


----------



## paloma71 (29. Oktober 2021)

Florian schrieb:


> Darf man in Klinovec am 1.11, noch fahren, natürlich dann ohne Lift?


Sicherlich kann man noch fahren, aber es wird sehr mühsam mit dem hoch fahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Oktober 2021)

laut einer Insta Story vom Trailpark sind aktuell DH und "Illegal" wegen der Forstarbeiten gesperrt. Wer weiss wie das dann weitergeht wenn der Rest offiziell geschlossen ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Oktober 2021)

Tatsächlich:





						Current information - TrailPark
					

TrailPark




					www.trailpark.cz


----------



## hemorider (29. Oktober 2021)

Gibt aber noch einiges mehr dort, zb. Richtung Neklid die alten Blinduro Trails usw. 
Tritt sich eigentlich auch gut hoch.


----------



## Lothar2 (29. Oktober 2021)

Hoch kommt man immer. 💪💪🤣 Letztes Jahr waren bis zum Schnee alle Trails befahrbar und nirgends ein Nutzungsverbot erkennbar. Allerdings würde ich empfehlen die erste Abfahrt auf Sicht zu fahren, da auch mal ein Baum quer liegen kann ausserhalb der offiziellen Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0htabak (1. November 2021)

Neben der roten Skipiste für den "Südhang" wird noch eine blue gebaut. Der untere Abschnitt ist bereits fertig gestellt. Der Mittelteil ist fast fertig und der obere Teil ist gerade am entstehen, weshalb die DH auch gesperrt war.  Die wird dann sicherlich auch bezüglich Streckenführung etwas abgeändert. Schade um den nicht mal 2 jahre alten oberen Teil vom IRM-Trail, da sind die jetzt dabei eine Schneise zu fällen und das zu planieren. Ich bin gespannt, wie beide Strecken dann nächste Session verlaufen.


----------



## Homer4 (1. November 2021)

Gut das ich nun mein 29er HT habe. Das wird flippern


----------



## h00bi (14. Januar 2022)

Wir wollen im Juli 2 Nächte an den Klinovec. Hat jemand Tipps für ne Unterkunft? Sind vermutlich zu acht.
Ferienhaus oder zusammenliegende FeWos bevorzugt.

Vieles hat im Sommer zu oder will mind. 4 Nächte.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (14. Januar 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> Wir wollen im Juli 2 Nächte an den Klinovec. Hat jemand Tipps für ne Unterkunft? Sind vermutlich zu acht.
> Ferienhaus oder zusammenliegende FeWos bevorzugt.
> 
> Vieles hat im Sommer zu oder will mind. 4 Nächte.


Hotel Jens Weißflog wäre eine Idee, wenn es auch auf deutscher Seite sein darf.


----------



## odolmann (14. Januar 2022)

@h00bi ich würde eine Unterkunft in Bozi Dar nehmen, man kann von da bequem mit dem Rad zum Trailpark fahren (max 15min meist bergab auf Wiesen- und Forstwegen zur Talstation vom Lift) und auch am Nachmittag geht es über Wurzelige Trails vom Gipfel zurück in den Ort. Auch landschaftlich eine schöne Abfahrt.

Tipp für eine Unterkunft wären die Apartmany Jurica: toll sanierte Häuser, verschiedene Wohnungsgrößen und im EG gibt es gemütliche Gemeinschaftsräume mit Kamin und Küche. Wir waren dort zum Winterurlaub und würden wiederkommen.

Ansonsten die Suchmaschine von Tschechienhotel nutzen, da gibt's einen Belegungskalender und man kann freie Unterkünfte anfragen. Ich bin mir sicher da findet sich auch was für 2 Nächte, die Hotels machen das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (25. April 2022)

Hat jemand Infos zu neuen Streckenabschnitten oder gar der neuen Freeride die entstehen soll? 

Auf FB haben sie anscheinend was neues gezeigt.


----------



## mrwulf (25. April 2022)

Ist Klinovec schon offen / befahrbar?


----------



## slacker666 (25. April 2022)

Nein. Da liegt teilweise noch Schnee.


----------



## Lothar2 (25. April 2022)

Nein, letzten Montag sah es noch so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (25. April 2022)

@magura_newton das Foto ist vom "Niki Trail" am Plesivec / Pleßberg, dort wird aktuell für den Saisonstart beräumt / geputzt, und diese Abfahrt wurde letzte Saison neu gebaut


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (25. April 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> @magura_newton das Foto ist vom "Niki Trail" am Plesivec / Pleßberg, dort wird aktuell für den Saisonstart beräumt / geputzt, und diese Abfahrt wurde letzte Saison neu gebaut


Ok, danke. Das erklärt warum ich die Vegetation auch keinem der Keilberg-Trails zuordnen konnte 😅


----------



## Zapn (25. April 2022)

Mitte Mai soll der Betrieb laut Internetseite wieder aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Lothar2 (12. Mai 2022)

Klinovec ist wieder befahrbar und der Schnee verschwunden. Wann allerdings der Lift wieder in Betrieb geht kann ich nicht sagen. Die letzte Schleife an Baron und Rubin ist aber gesperrt, da an der querenden Skipiste gearbeitet wird.


----------



## hemorider (12. Mai 2022)

*Mai:*

Aufnahme des Betriebs 20.5.2022
nach der Öffnung immer Freitag – Sonntag (9:30 – 18:00)
+ 26.5. 2022 (9:30 – 18:00)


----------



## n_mann (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen, da ich über Himmelfahrt das erste Mal zum Klinovec fahre.
Was macht mehr Sinn??
Eine Tageskarte oder eine Punktekarte zu kaufen?

Es gibt 50 oder 100 Punktekarten.
1. Aber wie viel Punkte kostet eine Liftfahrt mit Bike??
2. Wie viel Fahrten sind also mit den Punktekarten möglich?
3. Wie viele Fahrten sind mit einer Tageskarte zeitlich möglich? Wie lange dauert eine Liftfahrt rauf und eine Abfahrt?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (16. Mai 2022)

Schwer zu sagen wie viele Abfahrten du von der Fitness und dem Besucheraufkommen schaffen kannst. Ich nehme immer eine Tageskarte. Beachten: von Zeit zu Zeit geht die ec Kartenzahlung nicht. Blöd wenn man ober geparkt hat.


----------



## wolfsgut (16. Mai 2022)

Wir (Buddy & Ich und 2 Kids) holen uns immer Punktekarten, denke ab 6/7 Fahrten pro Tag lohnt sich eine Tageskarte.
Wir sind 1-mal im Jahr für 7 Tage da, und schaffen 4 bis 5 Fahrten pro Tag.
404 ist gebucht, ich freue mich schon sehr   😍


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (16. Mai 2022)

n_mann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ein paar Fragen, da ich über Himmelfahrt das erste Mal zum Klinovec fahre.
> Was macht mehr Sinn??
> ...


Ganz einfach - Tageskarte


----------



## Homer4 (17. Mai 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - Tageskarte


Bei dem Park definitiv


----------



## cito (24. Mai 2022)

Weiß jemand ob an Pfingstmontag auch geöffnet sein wird? Und am Pleßberg/Plesivec?


----------



## Lothar2 (24. Mai 2022)

Geöffnet ist immer, ist halt die Frage ob der Lift fährt. 😁
 Übrigens, am Pleßberg ist die neue rote Abfahrt freigegeben. Ganz toll geworden, flott, rumpelig und mit extraweiten Sprüngen garniert. 👌


----------



## Raphnex (24. Mai 2022)

Abend,

wo würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen mit dem Womo zu stehen in Klinovec?
Sind das kommende lange We zum ersten Mal dort Und freue mich wie Bolle auf die DH :-D


----------



## sebbl111 (25. Mai 2022)

cito schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob an Pfingstmontag auch geöffnet sein wird?


Laut Website ist extra am 06.06. offen. 


cito schrieb:


> Und am Pleßberg/Plesivec?


Beim Plessberg kann man derzeit nur die Öffnungszeiten vom Mai sehen. Da Läuft der Lift nur Fr-So. 


Raphnex schrieb:


> wo würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen mit dem Womo zu stehen in Klinovec?


Parkplatz Talstation Südseite. Die große Parkfläche an der Bergstation wurde im Rahmen einer strategischen Meisterleistung gesperrt...   Dort konnte man ursprünglich mal auf einer großen Wiese mit schönem Ausblick stehen und nicht nur auf einem Schotterplatz.


----------



## hemorider (25. Mai 2022)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Laut Website ist extra am 06.06. offen.
> 
> Beim Plessberg kann man derzeit nur die Öffnungszeiten vom Mai sehen. Da Läuft der Lift nur Fr-So.
> 
> Parkplatz Talstation Südseite. Die große Parkfläche an der Bergstation wurde im Rahmen einer strategischen Meisterleistung gesperrt...   Dort konnte man ursprünglich mal auf einer großen Wiese mit schönem Ausblick stehen und nicht nur auf einem Schotterplatz.


diese „Meisterleistung“ ist aber hier aber auch bei der Werten Kundschaft zu suchen. Dort sah es Sonntagabend echt oft schlimm aus. Müll und sonstige Hinterlassenschaften. Der Ausblick vom Parkplatz am Turm ist derselbe, nur etwas windiger. Klos sind oben nur bei Karl Heinz in der Kneipe. Unten ist es da etwas besser, nur halt schon um vier dunkel


----------



## Raphnex (25. Mai 2022)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Parkplatz Talstation Südseite. Die große Parkfläche an der Bergstation wurde im Rahmen einer strategischen Meisterleistung gesperrt...   Dort konnte man ursprünglich mal auf einer großen Wiese mit schönem Ausblick stehen und nicht nur auf einem Schotterplatz.


Großes Kino! 👍🏼
Und wenn man sich dennoch oben hinstellt, ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert oder sind die Tschechen hier ähnlich gechillt wie in Spicak?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2022)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Dort konnte man ursprünglich mal auf einer großen Wiese mit schönem Ausblick stehen


Und vor allem in der Abendsonne und mit Gastronomie in der Nähe.


----------



## sebbl111 (25. Mai 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Dort sah es Sonntagabend echt oft schlimm aus. Müll und sonstige Hinterlassenschaften.


Da hast du definitiv Recht! Das was dort zum Teil abging hatte nichts mehr mit Naturverbundenheit zu tun. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass hier gar nicht erst versucht wurde gegenzulenken seitens der Bikeparkbetreiber. Es wurde halt einfach zugemacht. Ich hätte zumindest erwartet, dass man erstmal mehr (bzw. zeitweise überhaupt) Mülleimer aufstellt. Vielleicht mal einen richtigen WC Container statt der Dixis. Das hätte sicherlich schon sehr viel entspannt und dafür wäre ich auch bereit gewesen etwas zu bezahlen. 
Denn was mich vor allem nervt: ich darf nun wie viele andere erstmal eine Runde um den Keilberg fahren. Das ist einfach sinnlose Fahrzeit.  


hemorider schrieb:


> Der Ausblick vom Parkplatz am Turm ist derselbe, nur etwas windiger.


Da steh ich aber auf einem hässlichen asphaltierten Platz.


Raphnex schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich dennoch oben hinstellt, ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert oder sind die Tschechen hier ähnlich gechillt wie in Spicak?


Beim Turm kann man sich hinstellen. Man muss nur zeitig genug da sein. 
Alternativ die lange Parkplatzreihe bei der Zufahrt zum Gipfel. Von dort muss man aber ein kleines Stückchen bis zum Lift hochfahren.


----------



## odolmann (25. Mai 2022)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> ...
> Denn was mich vor allem nervt: ich darf nun wie viele andere erstmal eine Runde um den Keilberg fahren. Das ist einfach sinnlose Fahrzeit.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht, von D kommend kannst du als weiteren offiziellen WoMo-Parkplatz auch den P2 auf der Nordseite (Talstation DAMSKA / Infozentrum) nutzen. Dort gibt es neben WC/Toiletten auch Stromanschlüsse, die Aussicht ist sicher nicht so gut wie am Berg aber auch nicht so schattig wie die P4/P5 im Talkessel auf der Südseite.





sebbl111 schrieb:


> Alternativ die lange Parkplatzreihe bei der Zufahrt zum Gipfel. Von dort muss man aber ein kleines Stückchen bis zum Lift hochfahren.


Leichter wäre es über die Waldwege zum Trailpark hinüber zu kreuzen oder direkt den Weg zur Talststation zu nehmen als bessere Alternative zur Auffahrt zum Gipfel


----------



## sebbl111 (25. Mai 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, von D kommend kannst du als weiteren offiziellen WoMo-Parkplatz auch den P2 auf der Nordseite (Talstation DAMSKA / Infozentrum) nutzen. Dort gibt es neben WC/Toiletten auch Stromanschlüsse, die Aussicht ist sicher nicht so gut wie am Berg aber auch nicht so schattig wie die P4/P5 im Talkessel auf der Südseite.


Ist grundlegend richtig, sehe ich aber überhaupt nicht als Alternative: 
Bei einem Defekt muss ich erst wieder mit dem Lift die Nordseite runter fahren um ans Auto zu kommen. Ebenso wenn ich Werkzeug brauche um mal etwas nachzustellen oder was auch immer. Und meine Verpflegung steht dann halt auch unten im Auto. Solange es keine Trails auf der Nordseite gibt, ist das für mich echt nicht interessant. 

Wenn kann man es so kombinieren, dass man unten übernachtet und tagsüber auf die bereits genannten Parkplätze fährt.


odolmann schrieb:


> Leichter wäre es über die Waldwege zum Trailpark hinüber zu kreuzen oder direkt den Weg zur Talststation zu nehmen als bessere Alternative zur Auffahrt zum Gipfel


Kann man auch machen. Aber die paar hm sollten gerade mit einem Enduro auch kein Problem sein, wenn man von ganz oben einstiegen will.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2022)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Bei einem Defekt muss ich erst wieder mit dem Lift die Nordseite runter fahren um ans Auto zu kommen. Ebenso wenn ich Werkzeug brauche um mal etwas nachzustellen oder was auch immer. Und meine Verpflegung steht dann halt auch unten im Auto.


War "Rucksack" schon?


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Mai 2022)

@Raphnex: Ich habe oben direkt an der Ruine schon mehrmals mit Auto und Wohnwagen gestanden und es war nie ein Problem. Auch die Polizei ist vorbeigefahren und hat nix gesagt. Es waren auch immer mehrere Wohnmobile da.

Welche Fläche ist den jetzt genau gesperrt?


die Fläche südwestlich der Ruine? Da wurde letztens irgendwas gebaut. Da war letztes Jahr überall der Asphalt weggefräst
die Fläche nördlich der Ruine mit Blick nach Deutschland?
die Fläche zwischen dem Damska-Lift und der großen Maschinenhalle vom Primaexpress?

Nach meinem Keilbergsturz letztes Jahr bin ich immer noch nicht wieder fit (physisch und vor allem mental) aber irgendwann muss es ja wieder los gehen!


----------



## hemorider (25. Mai 2022)

Gemeint ist sicher der Bereich hinter dem Lifthaus, auf den zwei Ebenen. Im Winter das Transferstück zum Prima.


----------



## sebbl111 (25. Mai 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> War "Rucksack" schon?


Ich fahre leider wenn nur mit Hipbag 

Natürlich kann ich irgendwelche Handstände machen und sinnlose Liftfahrten mit einem vollgepackten Rucksack im Bikepark kombinieren. Man hätte aber auch einfach gern einen gut gelegenen Parkplatz erhalten können. Das ist der Punkt, auf den ich hinaus will - nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2022)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Ich fahre leider wenn nur mit Hipbag
> 
> Natürlich kann ich irgendwelche Handstände machen und sinnlose Liftfahrten mit einem vollgepackten Rucksack im Bikepark kombinieren. Man hätte aber auch einfach gern einen gut gelegenen Parkplatz erhalten können. Das ist der Punkt, auf den ich hinaus will - nicht mehr und nicht weniger


Und ich dachte schon, Du bist einer von denen, die im Fall einer Reifenpanne ihr Fahrrad lieber den Berg runterschieben als einen Schlauch und eine Luftpumpe mitzunehmen und nach jeder Fahrt erstmal zum Auto müssen, um "was zu trinken"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (25. Mai 2022)

Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für eine Pension/Hotel von dem man mit dem Bike aus zum Lift fahren kann? 
Thx


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Mai 2022)

Sporthotel Rudolf

Näher dran geht nicht ...war aber nie dort!


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Mai 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Gemeint ist sicher der Bereich hinter dem Lifthaus, auf den zwei Ebenen. Im Winter das Transferstück zum Prima.



Damit kann ich leben...der Asphaltparkplatz und der morbide Scharm der Ruine stört mich nicht.


----------



## hemorider (25. Mai 2022)

Kombiniert mit günstigen Bier steht ein paar entspannten Stunden nichts entgegen


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Mai 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Kombiniert mit günstigen Bier steht ein paar entspannten Stunden nichts entgegen


Wir sind meistens immer schon abends hingefahren und haben noch ein Grillerchen gemacht. So sichert man sich einen guten Platz und ist morgens ohne Stress der erste am Lift. Dann mit einem Bier und einer Wurst in der Hand den Sonnenuntergang über dem atemberaubenden tschechischen Hügelland zugeschaut...EPISCH!!!


----------



## Raphnex (25. Mai 2022)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Wir sind meistens immer schon abends hingefahren und haben noch ein Grillerchen gemacht. So sichert man sich einen guten Platz und ist morgens ohne Stress der erste am Lift. Dann mit einem Bier und einer Wurst in der Hand den Sonnenuntergang über dem atemberaubenden tschechischen Hügelland zugeschaut...EPISCH!!!


Ok jetzt haste mich. :-D
Mann freu ich mich auf das Bier, wenn wir dann heute Abend um 23 irgendwann da sind und hoffentlich noch ein Platz für uns frei ist. 🙈🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (25. Mai 2022)

In Sachen Bier sind die dort recht weit vorn


----------



## hemorider (25. Mai 2022)

aber auch sonst wird es euch gefallen


----------



## Raphnex (25. Mai 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> In Sachen Bier sind die dort recht weit vorn


Deswegen haben wir diesmal auch nur eine ganz kleine Reserve eingepackt und nicht wie sonst, wenn wir nach Frankreich fahren. 🙈

Haben die Supermärkte dort morgen eigentlich auf, weiß das jemand?


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Mai 2022)

In CZ ist kein Feiertag....alles offen


----------



## cito (25. Mai 2022)

Fürs Camping mit Zelt ist der Parkplatz beim Damska Lift auch nicht besser geeignet als der Parkplatz beim Prima Express, oder? Einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit mit Zelt ist dann eigentlich nur der Rabenberg. Oder andere Ideen?


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. Mai 2022)

Doch klar...mit einem Zelt kannst du doch überall hin. Da würde ich mir eh einen schönen Platz irgendwo auf einer Lichtung im Wald suchen.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (26. Mai 2022)

Raphnex schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir diesmal auch nur eine ganz kleine Reserve eingepackt und nicht wie sonst, wenn wir nach Frankreich fahren. 🙈
> 
> Haben die Supermärkte dort morgen eigentlich auf, weiß das jemand?


Die haben bis auf paar wenige Ausnahmen 24/7 geöffnet. Ist doch nicht Deutschland 😜


----------



## cito (26. Mai 2022)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Doch klar...mit einem Zelt kannst du doch überall hin. Da würde ich mir eh einen schönen Platz irgendwo auf einer Lichtung im Wald suchen.


Bin nicht so unerschrocken. Haben auch kleinere Kinder dabei. Da "traue" ich mich nicht wild zu zelten.


----------



## odolmann (27. Mai 2022)

Waren heute Vormittag oben, zum Mittag wurde es uns dann zu nass. Für die ersten Runden der Saison ganz gut, nicht zu viel los aber ungemütlich kalt. Muss sagen an RUBIN und AZUR sind zwar hier und da die Kurven neu modelliert aber leider die meisten Bremswellen noch wie Ende Oktober. Ich hoffe das Zeitfenster von der Schneeschmelze bis zur Eröffnung war einfach zu knapp und die kommenden Tage ohne Liftbetrieb nutzen sie noch intensiv. Genügend Mineralgemisch lagern sie noch am Berg. Komme wahrscheinlich am Pfingstwochenende wieder hoch.


----------



## Fringo76 (2. Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute,
hat schon mal jemand von euch vorab online ein Tagesticket gekauft (und auf eine Keycard gebucht)? Ich habe mich eben mal registriert und ne Keycard angegeben. Finde es etwas ungewöhnlich, dass man zwar Tagestickets kaufen kann, aber die nicht datiert sind. Funktionieren die dann einfach an einem beliebigen Tag? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Will nix buchen, das dann am Drehkreuz nicht funktioniert.
Danke und Grüße,
fringo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blockschubser (2. Juni 2022)

Obacht Halbwissen: hier im lokalen Skigebiet aktiviert es die Karte erst ab der ersten Nutzung, könnte mir vorstellen dass es am Klinovec ähnlich ist.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juni 2022)

Fringo76 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat schon mal jemand von euch vorab online ein Tagesticket gekauft (und auf eine Keycard gebucht)? Ich habe mich eben mal registriert und ne Keycard angegeben. Finde es etwas ungewöhnlich, dass man zwar Tagestickets kaufen kann, aber die nicht datiert sind. Funktionieren die dann einfach an einem beliebigen Tag? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Will nix buchen, das dann am Drehkreuz nicht funktioniert.
> Danke und Grüße,
> fringo


Kannst Du unbesorgt tun, die gekaufte Karte wird beim ersten Kontakt mit dem Transponder am Drehkreuz "geladen". Ist ganz unkompliziert und dauert nicht länger als normal.
Die Karten vom Klinovec funktionieren übrigens überall, wo dieses System (ich glaube skiline) benutzt wird - und das sind in Europa sehr viele. Ich habe die Klinovec-Karte z.B. schon mit einem Skipass von Livigno geladen.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (3. Juni 2022)

Ist jemand Sonntag vor Ort?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2022)

edit.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Ist jemand Sonntag vor Ort?


Es waren wohl zu Viele dort, was man hört... eine Abfahrt pro Stunde . Freitag war es komplett LEER!!!


----------



## Fringo76 (6. Juni 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es waren wohl zu Viele dort, was man hört... eine Abfahrt pro Stunde . Freitag war es komplett LEER!!!


Ich war Sonntag da. War viel los, anstehen circa 20 Minuten, habe aber schon schlimmeres erlebt dieses Jahr (Heute am Geißkopf war allerdings gar keine Schlange). Strecken in Klinovec waren nach meinem Empfinden alle in gutem Zustand. Wir sind übrigens Samstag Abend zum Schlafen zum Turm gefahren wegen Panorama etc und dann morgens runter an die Talstation Prima Express. Standen an beiden Spots viele Camper. War anschließend unten noch duschen. Alles top. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## odolmann (7. Juni 2022)

Montag war da wohl der bessere Tag, da kein Feiertag in CZ dann nur deutsche Gäste unterwegs und so hatten wir keine Wartezeiten am Lift. Auch die Strecken entsprechend wenig besucht, mal eine Gruppe dann wieder 1-2min niemand. Mit den Kids angenehmer als die ständigen Trains. Wetter auch super, nur Baron hatte ein paar nasse Stellen.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2022)

Fringo76 schrieb:


> Ich war Sonntag da. War viel los, anstehen circa 20 Minuten, habe aber schon schlimmeres erlebt dieses Jahr (Heute am Geißkopf war allerdings gar keine Schlange). Strecken in Klinovec waren nach meinem Empfinden alle in gutem Zustand. Wir sind übrigens Samstag Abend zum Schlafen zum Turm gefahren wegen Panorama etc und dann morgens runter an die Talstation Prima Express. Standen an beiden Spots viele Camper. War anschließend unten noch duschen. Alles top. Danke für die Infos!


Wie wird das campieren oben so gehandhabt? Offiziell ist es ja verboten?!


----------



## Fringo76 (14. Juni 2022)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wie wird das campieren oben so gehandhabt? Offiziell ist es ja verboten?!


Also ich stand auf der Betonfläche (bzw am Rand mit Blick Richtung Deutschland). Dort standen insgesamt vllt 10 Camper. Auf der anderen Seite des Gebäudes standen auch noch mal 5. Habe keine Verbotsschilder gesehen und alles war entspannt.
Allerdings sind Toiletten da geschlossen. Mit Glück hat man da halt nen epischen Sonnenuntergang, mehr Ausstattung und weniger Wind hat man aber unten an der Talststion. Dort waren auch deutlich mehr Camper, aber noch immer genug Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2022)

Alles klar. Dann werden wir es wohl da oben versuchen. Am Rabenberg ists mir zu teuer und voll sind die wohl auch fürs Wochenende.


----------



## PikeBike (21. Juni 2022)

Moin, wisst ihr ob man für die Trails ein Ticket benötigt, wenn man selbst hochfährt, ohne den Lift zu nutzen?


----------



## Lothar2 (21. Juni 2022)

Nein. Und auch ausserhalb der Liftzeiten sind die Trails offen.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Juli 2022)

Ich bin zum ersten mal dieses Jahr und damit nach dem Umbau da.
Die neuen Sprünge sind extrem geil, insbesondere Baron im Mittelteil fetzt jetzt noch viel mehr, da man richtig weit segeln kann.
Auch die neuen Sprünge auf der Enduro machen viel Spaß und sind ebenfalls gut geshaped.
Boden Premium, anstehen nicht wirklich und Fischbach ist in the house.


----------



## DrDrop (4. Juli 2022)

Ich wollte auch Ende Juli mit einem Kumpel für etwa eine Woche nach Klinovec, hat jemand eine empfehlung für ein Airbnb (am besten mit Garage für die Räder) oder sonst irgendwelche Tipps zu dem Gebiet? Freue mich schon wie Bolle


----------



## hemorider (4. Juli 2022)

Airbnb direkt nicht, aber direkt in Bozi gibt es einiges und man hat auch bezüglich Gastro etwas zur Auswahl.
Wenn ihr keine derben Trettiere seit, müsste man eh immer Auto fahren. 
Jachymov geht sicher auch, hat halt nur ab und an einen etwas "morbiden" Charme.
Ich denke aber in der Umgebung gibt es einiges, auch Radfahrerfreundlich.
Kannst ja einiges mit dem Rad dort machen, Plesivec, Rabenberg, Steinmann für zwischendurch und, und, und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. Juli 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine derben Trettiere seit, müsste man eh immer Auto fahren.


Von Bozi Dar bis zur Talstation des Prima Express sind es 3,5km und 35hm.
Vom Klinovec nach Bozi Dar sind es 4km praktisch nur bergab.
Das schafft man beides problemlos mit dem Rad; schneller als mit dem Auto zur Talstation gondeln ist es eh.
Auch zum Plesivec kann man mit dem Fahrrad fahren.

Bozi Dar ist auf Wintertourismus ausgelegt, da ist im Sommer problemlos was zu bekommen.


----------



## hemorider (4. Juli 2022)

OK, wenn man den letzten Lift bekommt, kann man die Schneise nach Neklid runter rollen und weiter nach Bozi und früh unten durchs Tal. Stimmt, würde ich mir auch noch zutrauen....
...musst dann halt nur alles für den Tag mitschleppen.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juli 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> ...musst dann halt nur alles für den Tag mitschleppen.


Da ich kein Bikeparkfahrer bin ist das für mich nichts ungewöhnliches.
Ich finde es immer witzig, wenn die Kumpels nach jeder Fahrt zum Auto müssen "was trinken" oder 300hm den Berg runterschieben, weil Luftpumpe und Ersatzschlauch im Auto liegen statt am Rad befestigt sind.


----------



## hemorider (4. Juli 2022)

Ich werde immer gefragt ob ich ein Picknick auf der Strecke machen möchte. Da ich Pumpe+Schlauch+Werkzeug+Trinkflasche+Riegel dabei habe. Aber im Grunde sind immer alle froh, wenn ein blöder alles mitschleppt. Ist schon etwas Fußmarsch von der Mitte Rubin bis hoch/runter.


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Juli 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> OK, wenn man den letzten Lift bekommt, kann man die Schneise nach Neklid runter rollen und weiter nach Bozi


Genau, Richtung Lift Neklid gehts ja gut über die Stonemanpiste und am Lift Neklid startet noch ein gebauter Trail bis zum Ortseingang BoziDar.
 Anderntags gehts dann auf verschiedensten Wegen wieder runter zur Talstation. Wenn man den Einstieg findet sind sind sogar paar Heftige dabei.


----------



## hemorider (4. Juli 2022)

ja, einige sehr schöne. Von den letzten Rennen.


----------



## loam (6. Juli 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas Fußmarsch von der Mitte Rubin bis hoch/runter.


Ich hatte mir da auch mal im Vorderrad nen mega Kartoffelchip Achter reingefahren auf der DH, paar Kurven nach der ersten Wegkreutzung irgendwo.
Das war nen gutes Stückchen Tragen bis runter zum Auto. 😂


----------



## Homer4 (30. Oktober 2022)

Am WE gab's den Abschluss in klinovec und Plesivec. Grip ohne Ende.
Plesi ist einfach so brutal hart und gleichzeitig schön.


----------



## MOob (30. Oktober 2022)

Das vorherige WE auch herbstlich… nur etwas anders. Klínovec auf jeden Fall immer ne Reise wert 😉


----------



## derliebewolf (5. Dezember 2022)

Ggf blöde frage. Der Park ist ja derzeit zu, meint ihr man kann dennoch runterfahren? Technisch was anderes als im Sommer, klar. Und hoch muss man auch fahren. 

War im Sommer beim Stoneman (HT, Gold) dort und würd gern ma mit dem Fully (mehrfach) lang 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (5. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich sagt da niemand was. Gern gesehen ist es aber sicher nicht. Du kannst aber auch einfach die Endurostrecken fahren, da diese nicht zum Park gehören. 

Aber... Schnee???


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2022)

Aktuelle - TrailPark
					

TrailPark




					www.trailpark.cz
				




Webcam sieht ungemütlich aus.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (5. Dezember 2022)

...


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Dezember 2022)

Fahren kann man, aber aktuell ist die Schneeauflage eher ungeeignet. Andererseits, Gestern war noch etwas Frost im Boden, so dass sich eine Abfahrt nicht als Schlammschlacht erweist.
 Ich würde auf einen Tag mit Sonne nach ein wenig Neuschnee in der Nacht zuvor warten.
Ich hatte da letztes Jahr mal Glück, -2°C, blauer Himmel, 10cm Neuschnee und nur 2 Spuren vor mir im Schnee. Ein Traum. 👌


----------



## derliebewolf (5. Dezember 2022)

Danke, das liest sich doch gut! Mal sehen, Termin wäre kurz vor Weihnachten. Also eher mehr schnee...

Dann am besten oben parken, oder?


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (5. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Danke, das liest sich doch gut! Mal sehen, Termin wäre kurz vor Weihnachten. Also eher mehr schnee...
> 
> Dann am besten oben parken, oder?


Seid ihr euch sicher dass die Fahrräder in der Wintersaison mitnehmen in der Gondel?


----------



## derliebewolf (5. Dezember 2022)

Na das wäre ja noch viel besser! ich hätte mit schieben gerechnet


----------



## cito (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Skibetrieb fängt voraussichtlich am zweiten oder dritten Dezemberwochenende an und bis dahin wird es wahrscheinlich auch noch etwas schneien. Ich würde also sicherheitshalber noch die Skier mitnehmen 😃


----------



## Lothar2 (5. Dezember 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Seid ihr euch sicher dass die Fahrräder in der Wintersaison mitnehmen in der Gondel?


🤣 Das hab ich auch noch nicht probiert. Da wird der Mann an der Gondel echt staunen bei laufendem Skibetrieb.
 Ich war bisher nur Oben wenn im Flachland der Winter noch auf sich warten lies und Skibetrieb auch da Oben nicht möglich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (5. Dezember 2022)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> 🤣 Das hab ich auch noch nicht probiert. Da wird der Mann an der Gondel echt staunen bei laufendem Skibetrieb.
> Ich war bisher nur Oben wenn im Flachland der Winter noch auf sich warten lies und Skibetrieb auch da Oben nicht möglich war.


Das eigentliche Problem ist,  dass die Strecken kreuzen. Allein dass macht es für mich unwahrscheinlich dass sie sich da offen für zeigen.


----------



## hemorider (5. Dezember 2022)

Keine Halter an der Gondel im Wintermodus, müsstest du dein Rad auf den Schoß nehmen


----------



## mw.dd (5. Dezember 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist,  dass die Strecken kreuzen. Allein dass macht es für mich unwahrscheinlich dass sie sich da offen für zeigen.


So sieht's aus - bei Skibetrieb.
Und wenn kein Skibetrieb ist, fährt auch der Lift nicht.


derliebewolf schrieb:


> Dann am besten oben parken, oder?


Wenn man sowieso ein Fahrrad zum Hochfahren dabei hat, würde ich auf der Nordseite am Sportzentrum parken; das spart sinnloses Rumgegurke mit dem Auto.


----------



## derliebewolf (15. Dezember 2022)

So, Sonntag geht's los, Wetter soll schön werden  Ich berichte...


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (15. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> So, Sonntag geht's los, Wetter soll schön werden  Ich berichte...


Ski-Saison läuft mittlerweile


----------



## slacker666 (15. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> So, Sonntag geht's los, Wetter soll schön werden  Ich berichte...


Als Vorgeschmack: https://klinovec.cz/de/webcams/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derliebewolf (15. Dezember 2022)

jo, guck ich jeden Tag drauf


----------



## odolmann (15. Dezember 2022)

@derliebewolf selbst wenn der Weg talwärts durch den Schnee (10-15cm liegen im Tal und 30-35cm am Berg) fahrend irgendwie möglich sein sollte, der bergauf wird wirklich hart. Sie beschneien die komplette Südseite, Piste und Ziehwege stehen unter Dauerfeuer der Schneekanonen und Lanzen. Ich würde mindestens die Schneeschuhe in den Rucksack packen um nicht bei jedem Schritt bergan zu versinken...


----------



## derliebewolf (15. Dezember 2022)

Ja, dass der weg bergauf schwierig wird, ist klar. Planen den trail auch nicht bis ganz runter zu fahren sondern unterwegs (bei - 260hm etwa) die waldautobahn (wie im stoneman track) nach oben nehmen. Mal sehen 😬


----------



## Lothar2 (15. Dezember 2022)

Einfach bis runter nach Jachymov fahren, die Strasse ist sicher geräumt. 🤣
 Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß da Oben am Wochenende. Zum Glück reichen aktuell auch die 700er in meiner direkten Umgebung für viel Spaß im Schnee.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Planen den trail auch nicht bis ganz runter zu fahren


Welchen? Die Flowtrails im Wald werden im Verlauf gar nicht so gut zu erkennen sein, die Senken mehr zugeschneit, Wurzel und Steine sieht man kaum... Bergauf braucht man dann ein Fatbike mit Motor.
Mein's wäre das nicht.


----------



## derliebewolf (16. Dezember 2022)

Jo, hatte jetzt Azur gedacht. Kreuzt dem skihnag nicht und ist technisch im Schnee bestimmt gut fahrbar. Naja, mal sehen...


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (16. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Jo, hatte jetzt Azur gedacht. Kreuzt dem skihnag nicht und ist technisch im Schnee bestimmt gut fahrbar. Naja, mal sehen...


Da werdet ihr euch bergab so kaputt strampeln 🤣


----------



## derliebewolf (16. Dezember 2022)

Rubin oder Baron besser geeignet? War da ehrlich gesagt nur im Sommer als Teil des Stoneman dieses Jahr.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (16. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Rubin oder Baron besser geeignet? War da ehrlich gesagt nur im Sommer als Teil des Stoneman dieses Jahr.


Baron kreuzt die Piste. Wenn dann Rubin. Ist zwar auch relativ flach, aber besser als 12km Flachland-Trail. Ich würde ja die Enduro neben dem Rubin fahren 😇


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (16. Dezember 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Ich würde ja die Enduro neben dem Rubin fahren 😇


Immerhin fällt man weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Dezember 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Ich würde ja die Enduro neben dem Rubin fahren


Bei 20cm Schnee - Hut ab.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (16. Dezember 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei 20cm Schnee - Hut ab.


Ich sehe das Problem nicht 🤔 Machen wir hier auch nicht anders. Sind zwar grad nur 10-15cm, aber passt.


----------



## derliebewolf (16. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt, Baron geht nicht... Welcher Enduro neben Rubin? auf Karten ist da keiner, oder?






						bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					brouter.m11n.de


----------



## DrDrop (16. Dezember 2022)

Es gibt rechts vom Baron noch zwei Strecken, von denen eine die Downhill ist, und die andere die Enduro. Ist aber "illegal" bzw nicht offiziell Teil des Parks, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## derliebewolf (16. Dezember 2022)

Na im winter wird man die ja wohl kaum finden, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Na im winter wird man die ja wohl kaum finden, oder?


Die Enduros die nicht zum offiziellen Teil gehören findest du auf Strava. Die offizielle DH und Enduro sind sicherlich nicht fahrbar bei 20cm Schnee und Pistenquerung.

An der ersten "Pausenstelle" des Rubin geht eine links weg, wo der Rubin hart rechts geht.
Dürfte bei 20cm entweder leicht oder garnicht zu finden sein, je nachdem ob schon wer runter ist.
Doe weiter hinten Richtung Bozi dürften schwer zu finden sein im Schnee...


----------



## derliebewolf (18. Dezember 2022)

So, das kommt in die Kategorie geigelei und lustig wenn man sich drauf einlassen kann 🙃

Trails unfahrbar, alle. Waldwege ging bergab wenigstensmal 100m am Stück. Berghoch (oder flach) ist schieben/tragen angesagt.

Aber das Wetter war bombe und die Landschaft auch schön.  

Die letzten beiden bilder sind der "Trail" (Azur, Rubin sag genau so aus) 🤣


----------



## Onkel_Bob (18. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> So, das kommt in die Kategorie geigelei und lustig wenn man sich drauf einlassen kann 🙃
> 
> Trails unfahrbar, alle. Waldwege ging bergab wenigstensmal 100m am Stück. Berghoch (oder flach) ist schieben/tragen angesagt.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Versuch und die Beschreibung hier.

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schon kurz überlegt, ob ich das heute auch riskieren soll. Am Ende habe ich mich doch für's Zwönitztal entschieden: ein (Winter-)Traum und 100% fahrbar - zumindest mit dem Fatty.


----------



## Lothar2 (18. Dezember 2022)

Kluge Entscheidung, so bis 800m herrschen ja derzeit Idealbedingungen. 👌
 Klinovec und Fichtelberg stehen bei mir für Januar auch immer mal auf dem Plan, aber nur mit Strassenrad und bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Trails unfahrbar, alle. Waldwege ging bergab wenigstensmal 100m am Stück. Berghoch (oder flach) ist schieben/tragen angesagt.


Du musstest wirklich erst dahin fahren um das herauszufinden...?


----------



## derliebewolf (18. Dezember 2022)

Manchmal ist das so 😃

Immerhin war das wetter bombe! Das hat alles mehr als wett gemacht! Und spaßig dennoch.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (18. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> So, das kommt in die Kategorie geigelei und lustig wenn man sich drauf einlassen kann 🙃
> 
> Trails unfahrbar, alle. Waldwege ging bergab wenigstensmal 100m am Stück. Berghoch (oder flach) ist schieben/tragen angesagt.
> 
> ...


Ig seh doch da ne Beeeerme... warum also nicht fahren? 🤪
In DD war es heute auch sehr fahrbar. Vorallem da der Schnee überwiegend gut kompaktiert war und selbst die Kurven Grip hatten.


----------



## hemorider (19. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Manchmal ist das so 😃
> 
> Immerhin war das wetter bombe! Das hat alles mehr als wett gemacht! Und spaßig dennoch.


und das Bier ist lecker


----------



## cito (25. Dezember 2022)

Kleines Weihnachts-Zwischen- Opening ;-) ?
Wir sind zum Skifahren hier aber die Trails sollten gehen!


----------

